# ★ Battlestar Belief: Art Department ★



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2009)

​
★ Battlestar Belief: Season 12 ★

We make avatars or/and signatures. 

Please keep in mind that there's only so much we can do with low-quality stock. If your stock is horrendously bad, we'll .

*Staff*

- Muse
- Byakuya
- ~M~
- Kyon
- Snow Princess

*Rules*

- You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.
*- If you want a specific person (myself or Kyon) to do your request, make sure you tell us.*
- Disable your sig before posting.
- Again, quality stock plox.
- Let us know what avatar size you want.
- We do rounded and squared borders by default, but anything is possible.
- Be patient.
- If you really dislike the result, go cry in a corner.
- One request per member, wait *2-3 days* before making another one.

 ;  ;  

 ;  ; 


older stuff


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2009)

*~My Examples~*








​


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 26, 2009)

*My Examples*







​


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2009)

/snip/////


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 26, 2009)

an ava for me, with rounded border, make it look pretty



thanks<3333


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Great avatars, Bya.

Can I have an avatar. 150x150, just the face and a little around. Square border. No text necessary.

*Stock:*


Thank you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 26, 2009)

I would volunteer to help, but seeing as the last two shops I have helped out at (CounTachi and some other here on NF) I haven't done a single thing, I cant lol

Congrats Bya <3


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2009)

Yariko said:


> an ava for me, with rounded border, make it look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> thanks<3333


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 26, 2009)

wow bya that was fast

thanks<33333


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I would volunteer to help, but seeing as the last two shops I have helped out at (CounTachi and some other here on NF) I haven't done a single thing, I cant lol
> 
> Congrats Bya <3



No worries Tachi. :fly



Kusuriuri said:


> Great avatars, Bya.
> 
> Can I have an avatar. 150x150, just the face and a little around. No text necessary.
> 
> ...



What, no Omnislash Das Verdes text?


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> No worries Tachi. :fly
> 
> What, no Omnislash Das Verdes text?



Thank you, Bya. That looks great. I was trying to think of some text but nothing really fit


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 26, 2009)

Bya has a shop  

I will shop here soon


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Anything for Kikiburger.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 27, 2009)

Request


Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 27, 2009)

This is perfect. Now you and Hollie an brawl for control of the avatar shops. 

Good luck, Bya.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha, I'm no match for Hollieburger but thanks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Requesting an avatar, Bya.

size: 150x150
border: dotted and square.
text: Goku (anywhere on the pic you like)


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Requesting an avatar, Bya.
> 
> size: 150x150
> border: dotted and square.
> text: Goku (anywhere on the pic you like)



Here you go.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Here you go.



Thank you, Bya. I love it.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 28, 2009)

Milkshaaaaaaakes

size:150 x 150
Border: rounded 
stock:For my people


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Milkshaaaaaaakes
> 
> size:150 x 150
> Border: rounded
> stock:For my people



Chips <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you  *rep*


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Feb 28, 2009)

Uhm, I've had my post count reset, can I request anyways? I don't have a real request though, I want to use this one from your examples:


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Uhm, I've had my post count reset, can I request anyways? I don't have a real request though, I want to use this one from your examples:



No problem, go ahead and take it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 28, 2009)

a byamya shop? <3 requesting for sure  and congrats

heres something to work with fagit 



150*150 please


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> a byamya shop? <3 requesting for sure  and congrats
> 
> heres something to work with fagit
> 
> ...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Exquisite!


----------



## Sine (Feb 28, 2009)

if it's doable Byakuya 
150x150
:star


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

Dakota said:


> if it's doable Byakuya
> 150x150
> :star



Hmm, can't say I love the stock quality but it's certainly doable. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sine (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry about the quality. It came out terrific though. 
Thankyou~


----------



## Kittan (Feb 28, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2009)

150 by 150

sankyu in advance messiah-koon


----------



## Wisely (Feb 28, 2009)

Size:150x150
Borderotted and Rounded


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

Kittan said:


> 150x150




*Spoiler*: __ 



hurr






Gecka said:


> 150 by 150
> 
> sankyu in advance messiah-koon







iSasuke said:


> Size:150x150
> Borderotted and Rounded


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 1, 2009)

avy please rounded and dotted boarder please


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> avy please rounded and dotted boarder please



Apologies for the delay. ^_^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wisely (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you very much *reps*


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Apologies for the delay. ^_^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


lol delay...are you kiddin me  

thanks ^^


----------



## Sen (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have any stock, but I've seen your Byakuya (the character) avatars before and I've always just loved them.  Can I request just a Kuchiki Byakuya avatar from you?  I'm sure anything would be amazing. <3  

Size:150x150

Thank you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 1, 2009)

See what you can do with Chiaki on the left please


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 1, 2009)

Byabya


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

Sen said:


> I don't have any stock, but I've seen your Byakuya (the character) avatars before and I've always just loved them.  Can I request just a Kuchiki Byakuya avatar from you?  I'm sure anything would be amazing. <3
> 
> Size:150x150
> 
> Thank you.







Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> See what you can do with Chiaki on the left please



Tachi the stock quality is awful. :c





Kikyo said:


> Byabya


----------



## Sen (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks 

Will rep now and credit when I use it later this week  <3


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 1, 2009)

Requesting.


Round avatar.

Sorry about the stock, I had to cut half of it out for reasons.

Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Requesting.
> 
> 
> Round avatar.
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, thank you. I really like the style you use for the avatars.

By the way, I can't rep you at the moment, have to spread.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Wow, thank you. I really like the style you use for the avatars.
> 
> By the way, I can't rep you at the moment, have to spread.



No worries, rep isn't required. ^_^


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 1, 2009)

*subscribes*

What you can do with this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

> *subscribes*
> 
> What you can do with this picture I just took of a car down the street?





Hisagi said:


> What you can do with this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 1, 2009)

Would you be a dear and see what you can do with this please?



150 x 150 with a rounded border would be delightful <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 1, 2009)

Roka said:


> Would you be a dear and see what you can do with this please?
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 with a rounded border would be delightful <3



I doubt you'll like them, but here you go.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

just do as you please im sure the result will be great anyways <3

150*150 please


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I doubt you'll like them, but here you go.



Thanks very much Bya, they're great <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Roka said:


> Thanks very much Bya, they're great <3



No problem. X3



I Я Sayo said:


> just do as you please im sure the result will be great anyways <3
> 
> 150*150 please


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> No problem. X3



awesome! <3

thank you


----------



## Saiko (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you do something with the Sasuke , Byakuya-sama ? 

*Spoiler*: __ 









150 x 150 ?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Could you do something with the Sasuke , Byakuya-sama ?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well the stock quality isn't exactly great, so I could only do so much. 

There's plenty of awesome CS Sasuke fanart out there, you know.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Well the stock quality isn't exactly great, so I could only do so much.
> 
> There's plenty of awesome CS Sasuke fanart out there, you know.



God, bless you !


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2009)

Chiaki  

I'm no bird


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Chiaki
> 
> I'm no bird



I still don't like your stock quality btw. So if you don't like them, bring me better stuff.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 2, 2009)

avy please


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> avy please



Sorry I'm late, here you go! :]


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you resize this to 150 x 150 and crop the face please.


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know about that. Well could you resize it to 100 x 100 then?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Read my edit, there are plenty of other shops dedicated to resizing/cropping/transparency and so on. :]

And please disable your sig whilst posting in here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 2, 2009)

So only people with over 100 posts can use them?

...well, I have over 100 posts, but I can't. ò_ò


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> So only people with over 100 posts can use them?
> 
> ...well, I have over 100 posts, but I can't. ò_ò



Nah, having a minimum of 100 posts is simply my own requirement for posting in here. It proves that you are at least somewhat active.

As for 150x150 avatars, you'll need to be a Senior Member to use them.

Anyways, no more posts unless you intend to actually make a request please.


----------



## valerian (Mar 2, 2009)

Well could you do the same for me, for what you've done to everyone else then.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 2, 2009)

Demon Bushido said:


> Well could you do the same for me, for what you've done to everyone else then.





> - You need to be an active member with *over 100 posts before requesting*.
> 
> - _*Disable your sig before posting*_.



Not trying to be rude or anything, but rules are rules and I'm not going to make any exceptions.

Like I said, go check out the other shops. They don't all have post requirements, I believe.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Sorry I'm late, here you go! :]


thanks i love it and i'll rep as soon as i can ^^


----------



## Jimin (Mar 2, 2009)

150x150. Border. Feel free to choose what type.

example


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> 150x150. Border. Feel free to choose what type.
> 
> example


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Byakuya.Could I please have one of your awesome avatar's?
Average member size.Border
Jose says "rivals will win nothing"
If you could add some text ,aswell that'd be great,If not it's no problem.
Text: Manta Punk.

Make it awesomely awsome.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Hi Byakuya.Could I please have one of your awesome avatar's?
> Average member size.Border
> Jose says "rivals will win nothing"
> If you could add some text ,aswell that'd be great,If not it's no problem.
> ...


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks.It's awesome
'Reps'


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

Good job, Byakuya. I'll use it soon.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

Cronos said:


> bya can you please make me an avatar out of this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The first one didn't work too well with non-sm avatar sizes, sorry. ^^







EDIT:

Also, please disable your signature before posting here.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2009)

Senior size avatar

Square please(no curves)


----------



## Juli (Mar 4, 2009)

You make awesome work..



125x125 Avy with the guy on the left. Rounded borders please..^^


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 4, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Senior size avatar
> 
> Square please(no curves)



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Bya


----------



## Juli (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful..thanks..^^


----------



## Vaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Rounded borders with 150x150 size, if you will.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Rounded borders with 150x150 size, if you will.




*Spoiler*: __ 





?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, both of them. Thanks.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 5, 2009)

150x150
Rounded.
And any effects you think would look good.  



Please and thank you. ~


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2009)

A firey border would be awesome. 150x150 please.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

Revenge said:


> 150x150
> Rounded.
> And any effects you think would look good.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









DarthPotato said:


> A firey border would be awesome. 150x150 please.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Fiery border didn't work out, sorry. X]


----------



## Revenge (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much.
They all look amazing.


----------



## Sine (Mar 5, 2009)

150x150 please


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2009)

excellent job byakuya.

it's a shame you couldn't pull off a flaming border. but this is amazing as it is. 

spectacular job.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

Dakota said:


> 150x150 please



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tricky stock to work with.


----------



## ShadowStep (Mar 5, 2009)

ahh I need an avatar! Kuchiki Byakuya holding his zanpakutoh. use anything as background as long as it looks good
resolution: 150X150
Text: NVD (at the bottom but not too big, colour-anything that matches the avatar as long as its not pink!)


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

ShadowStep said:


> ahh I need an avatar! Kuchiki Byakuya holding his zanpakutoh. use anything as background as long as it looks good
> resolution: 150X150
> Text: NVD (at the bottom but not too big, colour-anything that matches the avatar as long as its not pink!)



Sorry, I don't accept requests from members with less than 100 posts. And you have to bring a stock.

Also, you need to become a senior member before you can wear 150x150 avatars.


----------



## Ornina (Mar 5, 2009)

150x150, round dotted border, please. 

Additional effects, if any, up to you. :3


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

150x150. I want a border, but you choose which type. The pic is only 200x200, so it may be too LQ. If its too LQ, I'll get a different picture.

and-Hinata-114896408


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

Ornina said:


> 150x150, round dotted border, please.
> 
> Additional effects, if any, up to you. :3


Apologies for being extremely late. =p



King Lloyd said:


> 150x150. I want a border, but you choose which type. The pic is only 200x200, so it may be too LQ. If its too LQ, I'll get a different picture.
> 
> Explosion destroys businesses in Bozeman, Mont.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

^Thanks, I'll rep you as soon a possible.


----------



## Mr.Uchiha (Mar 5, 2009)

*Mr.Uchiha's Avatar Request: 

Specifications: *

For the avatar, have a Sasuke OR Itachi manga pic (no fanart) that zooms in the face ( doesnt have to show entire face), preferably the eyes. Make the general color of the avator dark/light blue and have the edges rounded. Also have some low opacity text spelling something like "Uchiha" or "Sasuke/Itachi". No other specifications, use your imagination. 

I expect nothing less then perfection, if not ill reject the work. 

Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr.Uchiha said:


> *Mr.Uchiha's Avatar Request:
> 
> Specifications: *
> 
> ...



You have less than 100 posts, so your request is rejected.

And disable your signature.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 6, 2009)

Requesting a 150*150 avatar

expecting usual byaquality 



do your best!


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 6, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> Requesting a 150*150 avatar
> 
> expecting usual byaquality
> 
> ...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 6, 2009)

gz to 100 btw

and lol that was fast 

thanks <33333 its amazing


----------



## Ornina (Mar 6, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Apologies for being extremely late. =p


I wouldn't call it late xD

Thankyouu ~ they look great  <3333


----------



## Revenge (Mar 7, 2009)

150x150
Rounded.
And any effects you think would look good.  



Please and thank you. ~
(It's been 24 hours since my last request)


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 7, 2009)

Revenge said:


> 150x150
> Rounded.
> And any effects you think would look good.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Revenge (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again ~


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 8, 2009)

Sexy rounded border please. Sorry if you find the quality shitty.


----------



## Sine (Mar 9, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky stock to work with.



You make such pretty things. so another? ..



150x150


----------



## King (Mar 10, 2009)

Size: 150 x 150
Border: None/Rounded. Both, to see what it looks like, please?


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 10, 2009)

finally!! i can make a request from you T_T damn me for losing me pw. 

size: 125x125 and 150x150
border: sexy borders plz :3 

image.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry for my absence, I haven't had access to photoshop (or a decent computer) this week. x[ 

I'll do your avatars tomorrow morning.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 11, 2009)

size: 125x125 
border: sexy round border?

image


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Sexy rounded border please. Sorry if you find the quality shitty.





Dakota said:


> You make such pretty things. so another? ..


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

King said:


> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: None/Rounded. Both, to see what it looks like, please?


 


peaceluvx said:


> size: 125x125
> border: sexy round border?
> 
> image


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> finally!! i can make a request from you T_T damn me for losing me pw.
> 
> size: 125x125 and 150x150
> border: sexy borders plz :3
> ...


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Can I request an avy from this stock please?



*size:* 150x150
*border:* solid, square border.
*text:* Fourth

Thanks Bya.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can I request an avy from this stock please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive, the quality of your stock rivals even Tachi's first request.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Impressive, the quality of your stock rivals even Tachi's first request.



Damn you, Bya.

I'll find another.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2009)

good to have you back bya...


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

dA has craploads of quality Yondy fanarts, you could check there. 

and disable your sig please. 



Mingming said:


> good to have you back bya...



Thanks, did you request something last week? 

*looks at deleted post*


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 12, 2009)

New stock , 150*150 pls


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Is this any better?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> New stock , 150*150 pls





Kusuriuri said:


> Is this any better?



No, not really lol.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> No, not really lol.



AWESOME!

thank you


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, last go at this.



Is that good enough?


----------



## Sine (Mar 12, 2009)

*yes* 

Thanks Bya


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ok, last go at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that good enough?



It's alright. :3



Dakota said:


> *yes*
> 
> Thanks Bya



My god, the fly emoticon!


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's alright. :3
> 
> 
> 
> My god, the fly emoticon!



Thank you, Bya. Those are great.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 12, 2009)

ohmaigawd, it's so sexy lol. Thanks you Bya


----------



## Juli (Mar 13, 2009)

Requesting a new avy..^^



125x125 with round borders please.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 13, 2009)

Juli said:


> Requesting a new avy..^^
> 
> 
> 
> 125x125 with round borders please.


----------



## Juli (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow that was quick..thanks..^_^
Will change the ayy later today, when Im on my own computer. And I need to spread rep.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 15, 2009)

~
150x150
Dotted border
Effects: Slightly faded/cloudy.
(But, if possible; draw more attention to the heart?)



Please.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Can you make me an avy Byakuya?



Rep and credit


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2009)

150x150

thank you


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 15, 2009)

Me said:


> 150x150
> 
> thank you





Grimmjow said:


> Can you make me an avy Byakuya?
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and credit





Revenge said:


> 150x150
> Dotted border
> Effects: Slightly faded/cloudy.
> (But, if possible; draw more attention to the heart?)
> ...



Sorry but the quality is too poor. =p


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2009)

Excellent Byakuya.

Credit now and rep when the 24 hour is up later today.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, sorry. 
How about this?



150x150
Quite bright
Square, dotted border

Spreading rep.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 16, 2009)

Revenge said:


> Oh, sorry.
> How about this?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Izumi (Mar 16, 2009)

can i have an avy of this please?



size: crop it so it'll be around his face and some other parts. 150 x 150
border: square and dotted
any effect to make it nice and cool will do. 

will cred and rep of course.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2009)

Could I get an avy of this stock?

I know the stock is a little low quality so if there's a problem I'll find another stock.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 17, 2009)

♥Kitoku said:


> can i have an avy of this please?



I don't suppose you have a higher quality version of that image? 



Gentleman said:


> Could I get an avy of this stock?
> 
> I know the stock is a little low quality so if there's a problem I'll find another stock.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I don't suppose you have a higher quality version of that image?



 oh, then nevermind.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! Will rep and cred.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 18, 2009)

150*150 pls

work your magic


----------



## Ina (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for being late, been busy lately.



I Я Sayo said:


> 150*150 pls
> 
> work your magic


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 19, 2009)

avy please with dotted boarder 




Thanks ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2009)

*A small announcement*, Countach aka cunty has joined the Avatar Shop, he'll take requests starting today. ^^



Reincarnation said:


> avy please with dotted boarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Sorry for being late, been busy lately.



awesome as always! thank you

countach? my goodness *goes to velvets shop* lol


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 20, 2009)

Surprise me? 

good day, goodnight~


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2009)

occasionalutopia said:


> Surprise me?
> 
> good day, goodnight~



You take the blue pill strawberry - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. 

You take the red pill strawberry - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 20, 2009)

One avatar of Ichigo and one avatar of Rukia please 

both Senior avatars.


----------



## Wisely (Mar 21, 2009)

150x150

Please!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> One avatar of Ichigo and one avatar of Rukia please
> 
> both Senior avatars.





iSasuke said:


> 150x150
> 
> Please!
> 
> ...


----------



## Matariki (Mar 21, 2009)

Madhouse


----------



## Sine (Mar 22, 2009)

150x150
Dotted border

If you would


----------



## Wisely (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 22, 2009)

Request.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Madhouse





Shiner said:


> 150x150
> Dotted border
> 
> If you would





ZigZag said:


> Request.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 22, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Border: dotted boarder


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, but it's just a bit too dark.


----------



## Countach (Mar 23, 2009)

Disko said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: dotted boarder


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 23, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Thank you, but it's just a bit too dark.



This any better?


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 23, 2009)

That's better, thank you.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 24, 2009)

do your best  <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> do your best  <3


----------



## Kiba (Mar 24, 2009)

Need a nice avatar 

Sakura Haruno's birthday is March 28th!

Border:dotted & rounded if that is okay with you and thx.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2009)

Kiba said:


> Need a nice avatar
> 
> omgpop
> 
> Border:dotted & rounded if that is okay with you and thx.


----------



## Kiba (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank You byakuya looks great.


----------



## Sine (Mar 25, 2009)

:byakuya



size: 150x150
border: dotted


----------



## Matariki (Mar 25, 2009)

:byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2009)

Shiner said:


> :byakuya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 25, 2009)

byabrat thank you for the set loff


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2009)

Seiko said:


> :byakuya


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 25, 2009)

Need an avatar 110x110 and 125x125.
Squared black border.

Marked picture.





And can you clean that picture? It doesnt look good that "fuzzines" 


Rep+Credit

I hope you can work with this stock.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



AWESOME!

Thanks <3


----------



## Matariki (Mar 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks Bya.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Need an avatar 110x110 and 125x125.
> Squared black border.
> 
> Marked picture.
> ...



You know I only do avatars for NF right? I'm referring to the 110x110 request.

Also the quality is too low for me to make anything decent out of it, sorry. ^^


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh okay, nevermind then


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> You take the blue pill strawberry - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe.
> 
> You take the red pill strawberry - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.



'm a red red girl, in a bad bad world~ Sankyuu


----------



## Sine (Mar 25, 2009)

thankyoueverso bya


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like a transparent avatar of this, please. 


Senior sized, with a black and white border. White on the inside and black on the outside.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'd like a transparent avatar of this, please.
> 
> 
> Senior sized, with a black and white border. White on the inside and black on the outside.


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

can you make my ava look better?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Well 'better' is kinda relative, but I can certainly make it different.

I don't suppose you still have the stock lying around somewhere? :3


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

sure bya

*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks<333


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll do it after exercise, 'kay?


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

take your time spacechild<3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Bya.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Yariko said:


> sure bya
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You probably won't like it, just saying.



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Thanks Bya.



No problem.


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 26, 2009)

of course I like it

thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 26, 2009)

Another request!



I must be your most loyal customer by now


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> Another request!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be your most loyal customer by now


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome! thank you bya-sama


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Only Cunty gets to call me that. 

and disable your sig.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 26, 2009)

New request. 
150x150 please.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 26, 2009)

We should probably discuss that over a glass of egg nog dont you think?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Revenge said:


> New request.
> 150x150 please.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks again, Bya.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Could I have a 150x150 Dotted avatar please? 

Stock


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have a 150x150 Dotted avatar please?
> 
> Stock


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Bya-San! pek Their awesome


----------



## TheDivineChild (Mar 26, 2009)

Bya your Avis are divine. :3

Plzzz make me one too ♥


Size: 150x150

Stock:


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

TheDivineChild said:


> Bya your Avis are divine. :3
> 
> Plzzz make me one too ♥
> 
> ...



I normally don't accept requests from members with less than 100 posts, but since I didn't notice your postcount until _after_ the avatar was finished, I'll ignore the rule for now.

Although you can't wear the full-size version anyway, so bummer.


----------



## TheDivineChild (Mar 26, 2009)

oh, -.-

I'm really sorry, I didn't notice. 
Anyway, thanks for the avi, he is beautiful. <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2009)

No worries, just saying. :]


----------



## Hellion (Mar 26, 2009)

May I have a ava of the MJ that is in colored, also can you flip it so her face is facing to the right


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

Kaze said:


> May I have a ava of the MJ that is in colored, also can you flip it so her face is facing to the right



Here you go. ^^


----------



## Sen (Mar 27, 2009)

Could I just request another Kuchiki Byakuya avy by you? 

Size: 150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have access to any amazing Byakuya fanarts on this computer, don't suppose you do? :3

Obviously I could go to dA, but most of the good Bya stuff there has been used to death already.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 27, 2009)

Ukelala av plox, stawk: your choice

p.s. What is this recent Bleach faggotry, I disapprove of the excess shounen hero-ery


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

Bleach will redeem itself once the spotlight is on Ryuuken.

*runs off to find Ukelala stock*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (Mar 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I don't have access to any amazing Byakuya fanarts on this computer, don't suppose you do? :3
> 
> Obviously I could go to dA, but most of the good Bya stuff there has been used to death already.



I don't have any stock atm, so I'll cancel my request until I have some time to find a good stock then.  Thanks anyways <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

No problem, I'll let you know if I come across anything amazing. =p


----------



## Countach (Mar 27, 2009)

bya-sama is taking all of the work


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 27, 2009)

Countach said:


> bya-sama is taking all of the work



How dare he. otato


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Bya can you make me an avy?



Byakuya of course.

Rep, credit and all thank good stuff.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure, though since it's essentially a poorly coloured manga panel with an interesting style, I hope you don't think this'll result in a good avatar. =p


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 28, 2009)

Anything you make I'll like. <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Bya can you make me an avy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shorty (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like an avy of this, please.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Size: 150x150
Border: dotted


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

Shoorty said:


> I would like an avy of this, please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...


----------



## Shorty (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, that was fast :amazed

I'll use the 2nd, thank you very much :byakuya


----------



## Elle (Mar 28, 2009)

Would like a 150x150 ava of this pic, please:


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Elle said:


> Would like a 150x150 ava of this pic, please:



Here you go. :3


----------



## Matariki (Mar 29, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Seiko said:


> 150x150


----------



## Matariki (Mar 29, 2009)

My god. Such speed.


----------



## Elle (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Revenge (Mar 29, 2009)

Back again.

150x150


----------



## Matariki (Mar 29, 2009)

Revenge said:


> Back again.
> 
> 150x150



Stock accepted.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Revenge said:


> Back again.
> 
> 150x150





Seiko said:


> Stock accepted.



Yes... you can leave now.


----------



## Revenge (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Bya. :>


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2009)

Request..

Round borders, 125x125 and 150x150..if possible, cause I'm close to Senior Membership and I want to use this for a long time.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Sure thing, I'll do it in an hour or so.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2009)

Juli said:


> Request..
> 
> Round borders, 125x125 and 150x150..if possible, cause I'm close to Senior Membership and I want to use this for a long time.



Sorry for the delay. ^^

I included squared versions of the 150x150 avatar too, because I think it suits this stock better. Hope you don't mind. :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow..so many versions.  Of course I don't mind. ^_^ They are all beautiful. 

Thanks a bunch..^^


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2009)

150*150 pls, do as you please!


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> 150*150 pls, do as you please!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 30, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



awesome!

thank you


----------



## Matariki (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Bya XD


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Hello Bya XD


----------



## Sine (Mar 30, 2009)

150x150 :byakuya


----------



## valerian (Mar 30, 2009)

150x150 and square border please.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 31, 2009)

Wolud like an avy of this (just Ryu) please :byakuya


Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> 150x150 :byakuya





Cyborg Franky said:


> 150x150 and square border please.


 The stock is quite messy and has an annoying amount of detail, thus difficult to work with, so the result isn't very good. Sorry. ^^



Shoorty said:


> Wolud like an avy of this (just Ryu) please
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Dotted


----------



## Shorty (Mar 31, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Awesome!

Thank you, good sir :yu


----------



## valerian (Mar 31, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The stock is quite messy and has an annoying amount of detail, thus difficult to work with, so the result isn't very good. Sorry. ^^



It looks awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## Countach (Mar 31, 2009)

**


----------



## Kokaku (Mar 31, 2009)

100 x 100 


Anything you want 

Please


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## chrisp (Apr 1, 2009)

requesting an avy with Kairi(the girl to the left)

150x150

if possible, can you make one with a dotted border(squared) and one with rounded border?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 1, 2009)

Kokaku said:


> 100 x 100
> 
> 
> Anything you want
> ...



Sorry, you need 100 posts to request anything from the shop. X3

I might PM you something later though.




Zarigani said:


> requesting an avy with Kairi(the girl to the left)
> 
> 150x150
> 
> if possible, can you make one with a dotted border(squared) and one with rounded border?


----------



## chrisp (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Bya, great work as always, but it seemed you made the colours alittle colder.  

Can I also ask you about adding text(I've seen that on some of your avys) to them?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of text on avatars, but what did you have in mind?


----------



## chrisp (Apr 1, 2009)

Erm, kinda like this



Maybe with 'Courage' or something, I'm not good with words.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chrisp (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks alot man. It's perfect!


----------



## Matariki (Apr 2, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Revenge (Apr 2, 2009)

150 x 150


----------



## Kokaku (Apr 2, 2009)

Kokaku said:


> 100 x 100
> 
> 
> Anything you want
> ...



I went out and got 100


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko said:


> 150x150


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2009)

150x150


Can you make it looks good?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 3, 2009)

Could I get an avatar of the girl holding the drum sticks?



thanks.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2009)

I know the quality isn't exactly amazing, but it's not that bad ~__~

Refuse if you think it is, no problem, anyway; Can I get pre-skip Sasuke

150x150 & rounded, please.



Again, if you won't accept it due to quality, no problemo.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)

Revenge said:


> 150 x 150





Kokaku said:


> I went out and got 100





Xehanort said:


> Can you make it looks good?



_Good_? Not without colouring it. 

_Better_, possibly. But you're out of luck, I don't accept manga panels. ;3



ZigZag said:


> Could I get an avatar of the girl holding the drum sticks?



*Spoiler*: __ 









Sasuke said:


> I know the quality isn't exactly amazing, but it's not that bad ~__~
> 
> Refuse if you think it is, no problem, anyway; Can I get pre-skip Sasuke
> 
> ...



The quality is too poor, so it'll look like shit no matter what I do.


----------



## Kokaku (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2009)

Could you create an avatar of Sasuke from this, please?

150x150, round border if possible, basically just make it look kewl or something.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Could you create an avatar of Sasuke from this, please?
> 
> 150x150, round border if possible, basically just make it look kewl or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

but it's a high quality panel.

Can you do this instead then please?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 3, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> but it's a high quality panel.



It's still a manga panel. 



Xehanort said:


> Can you do this instead then please?





ZigZag said:


> Thank you.



Np.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

That was fast thanks.


----------



## Queen Vag (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you do this one. I want the girl.

150x150 please


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)

Valentine123 said:


> Can you do this one. I want the girl.
> 
> 150x150 please


----------



## Sine (Apr 3, 2009)

150x150 of Sasuke, if doable :byakuya


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 3, 2009)

Shiner said:


> 150x150 of Sasuke, if doable :byakuya


----------



## Kairi (Apr 4, 2009)

'Ello Byakuya <3

I was wondering if you can make me a avatar out of this pictar, the girl with the blond hair, 150x150 size. If you want to anyways :3


----------



## Queen Vag (Apr 4, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>


thank you!


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 4, 2009)

Kairi said:


> 'Ello Byakuya <3
> 
> I was wondering if you can make me a avatar out of this pictar, the girl with the blond hair, 150x150 size. If you want to anyways :3



Apologies for the delay, I didn't notice your request until now. x3


----------



## Kairi (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you much Byakuya, gawd i love your style of avatars <3


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello. Could you make me an avatar of this picture below? 150x200, if possible.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 5, 2009)

Intus said:


> Hello. Could you make me an avatar of this picture below? 150x200, if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sine (Apr 6, 2009)

size: 150x150
border: same as the one in the current ava i'm using, please


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 6, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Excellent work. Just as expected (:
Props for you.


----------



## Countach (Apr 6, 2009)

Shiner said:


> size: 150x150
> border: same as the one in the current ava i'm using, please


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 6, 2009)

^ You beat me to it, for once. X2



Intus said:


> Excellent work. Just as expected (:
> Props for you.



No problem, but you need to disable your signature when posting in here. ^^


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 6, 2009)

you do a good work with that


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 6, 2009)

Whatever size you think will look good.


----------



## e697 (Apr 6, 2009)

150x150
rounded borders. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayuri (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Byakuya <3

Can you make me a 150x150 avvie, using this stock? Your work is appreciated.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 7, 2009)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Whatever size you think will look good.





e697 said:


> 150x150
> rounded borders. Thanks in advance.





Sayuri said:


> Hey Byakuya <3
> 
> Can you make me a 150x150 avvie, using this stock? Your work is appreciated.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 7, 2009)

borderless and round

go go ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) c:


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 7, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I'm a slutty potato biatch


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 7, 2009)

they're gorgeous! thanks whore ;]


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 7, 2009)

You're quite welcome, slut.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry for requesting so early. 

But could you make an avatar out of this?



Can you keep the gun in the shot? 

Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 7, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Sorry for requesting so early.
> 
> But could you make an avatar out of this?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 7, 2009)

150x150 with a rounded border pretty please  Do w/e you want to make it look awesome. Oh and could you put a little ~TH~ in there somewhere?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Countach (Apr 8, 2009)

Toru Hidaka said:


> 150x150 with a rounded border pretty please  Do w/e you want to make it look awesome. Oh and could you put a little ~TH~ in there somewhere?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you make the lines on my avatar smoother? If you have post it on my profile please


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Coutach 

+rep an cred


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 8, 2009)

125 x 125 do what ever ya want. I know it'll look good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 8, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Can you make the lines on my avatar smoother? If you have post it on my profile please



the kakashi fc 



Jotacon said:


> 125 x 125 do what ever ya want. I know it'll look good.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2009)

could i have one of both, and one of each, for the male, the text "Quicksilver" and the girl the text "Scarlet Witch"

thanks Bya


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 8, 2009)

Byakuya, can you do your magic on this picture? 150x200, and if possible, I'd want the avy to still be a fullbody shot of her. If not a close-up is fine... well, I'll just trust your judgement.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayuri (Apr 8, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks Byakuya.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 8, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks again. I can't say when, but I'll be back.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 9, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Sine (Apr 9, 2009)

Bya, if you would :byakuya 
150x150


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you please do something with this stock? I don't mind who you center it on. But one or two avatars would be great.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> could i have one of both, and one of each, for the male, the text "Quicksilver" and the girl the text "Scarlet Witch"
> 
> thanks Bya





EDIT:

damn I didn't see the 'both' there


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2009)

Intus said:


> Byakuya, can you do your magic on this picture? 150x200, and if possible, I'd want the avy to still be a fullbody shot of her. If not a close-up is fine... well, I'll just trust your judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Gotta admit, there wasn't a whole lot I could do with this stock. Sorry.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Bya, if you would :byakuya
> 150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Could you please do something with this stock? I don't mind who you center it on. But one or two avatars would be great.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiba said:


> 150x150


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks, awesome work as expected.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 10, 2009)

^ I'm not going to find stocks for you, and the one you did bring is of god-awful quality. 

Also please ask before taking one of my pre-made avatars next time.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Hey, I got a request. 

Stock

The one on the right. Size 150 x 150. Border: dotted and pink, please. Credit rep and all that. _


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 10, 2009)

Morphine said:


> _Hey, I got a request.
> 
> Stock
> 
> The one on the right. Size 150 x 150. Border: dotted and pink, please. Credit rep and all that. _


----------



## Morphine (Apr 10, 2009)

_Thanks a lot. Rep+_


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2009)

Could I have an ava out of this please?
150x150 Dotted around their faces?



Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 10, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have an ava out of this please?
> 150x150 Dotted around their faces?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a request, sir.

Could you make something out of this for me?

150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 10, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> I have a request, sir.
> 
> Could you make something out of this for me?
> 
> 150x150


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry Byakuya I forgot to say Thank you 
but, Thank you! <3
Sorry .


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2009)

Could you make an avatar out of Franky's face. I don't know if you'll do this though. 150x150 please.


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 10, 2009)

damn bya, i thought your ava was a buff crossdresser
guess i'm used to eyepatch chrome :3

*Psyren 66 by Binktopia*

rounded, no borders, please~


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 11, 2009)

150 x 150 please thanks ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Bya can you do something with this stock?


----------



## King (Apr 11, 2009)

150 x 150
No border, but if any other border looks cool on it, then awesome.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry for being late, been busy etc.

I'll do them now. ^_^

**


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

Skotty said:


> damn bya, i thought your ava was a buff crossdresser
> guess i'm used to eyepatch chrome :3
> 
> Lepadatorul
> ...



Your stock should die in a fire.



Cyborg Franky said:


> Could you make an avatar out of Franky's face. I don't know if you'll do this though. 150x150 please.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Bya can you do something with this stock?



Not really. 



Reincarnation said:


> 150 x 150 please thanks ^^





King said:


> 150 x 150
> No border, but if any other border looks cool on it, then awesome.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2009)

150 x 150 If its alright. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> 150 x 150 If its alright. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 12, 2009)

150x150

Thanks in advance


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_Avy from this please 150 x 150 rest is up to you. Will cred.


_


----------



## Sine (Apr 12, 2009)

150x150 
:fly


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

Urouge said:


> 150x150
> 
> Thanks in advance





Morphine said:


> _Avy from this please 150 x 150 rest is up to you. Will cred.
> 
> 
> _


Well there wasn't too much I could do with this stock, so I doubt you'll like it. =p


----------



## Skylit (Apr 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks. will rep & cred.


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 12, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Not really.



thanks Bya ^^


----------



## Kiba (Apr 13, 2009)

thx Byakuya


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Rounded, 150x150 please.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Rounded, 150x150 please.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 13, 2009)

Hinata is becoming more and more important for Kishi

250 by 250

rounded or squared


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2009)

Gecka said:


> here
> 
> 250 by 250
> 
> rounded or squared


----------



## Gecka (Apr 13, 2009)

Shit, my bad

150 x 150


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Shit, my bad
> 
> 150 x 150


----------



## Morphine (Apr 14, 2009)

I love them! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sima (Apr 14, 2009)

I need an avy out of this stock



150x150 please, and do what you see fit with it.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 14, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I need an avy out of this stock
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 please, and do what you see fit with it.


----------



## Sima (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Byakuya~

Rep and Cred soon.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 15, 2009)

Shiner said:


> 150x150
> :fly



Sorry for skipping your request, I really didn't mean to. <3   





Sasuke RULES said:


> *i want an avatar from this one please :
> 
> shikamaruknight
> 
> ...



   Also please disable your signature.


----------



## Sine (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks wonderful bya c:


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 16, 2009)

*


Byakuya said:



			Sorry for skipping your request, I really didn't mean to. <3   

   Also please disable your signature.
		
Click to expand...


i like them .. thanx very much 

and sry 4 the sig *


----------



## Tuan (Apr 16, 2009)

avy of Mio please *left girl. 

125x125  and 150x150 please.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 16, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> avy of Mio please *left girl.
> 
> 125x125  and 150x150 please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 16, 2009)

Request
Avatar of Adachi and not the Persona.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 16, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request
> Avatar of Adachi and not the Persona.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you.


Edit: sorry, could your reupload this image? I'm having trouble saving it.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __




came out better than i tho. very sexy thanks Bya

edit: lmao. you named it tuna -_-"


----------



## Revenge (Apr 17, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 17, 2009)

Revenge said:


> 150x150





Tuanie-sama said:


> came out better than i tho. very sexy thanks Bya
> 
> edit: lmao. you named it tuna -_-"



<3



ZigZag said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry, could your reupload this image? I'm having trouble saving it.


----------



## Sine (Apr 17, 2009)

:byakuya


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was trying to hold off .. but this shop is an addiction :x





150x150


----------



## Revenge (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Bya.


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









150x150? Either pic would be lovely. <3


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2009)

150x150, please.


----------



## Countach (Apr 18, 2009)

Shiner said:


> :byakuya
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Countach (Apr 18, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Countach (Apr 18, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> 150x150, please.


----------



## Sine (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you Countach


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 18, 2009)

can you make a similiar style like shiner avatar 150x150



the one clutching his fists


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Countach (Apr 18, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> can you make a similiar style like shiner avatar 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> the one clutching his fists


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2009)

150x150 Dotted Or Rounded please pek


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 19, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> 150x150 Dotted Or Rounded please pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Sima (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you make an avatar out of this for me Bya?

150x150


----------



## Krix (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi. <3

Can you please make me an avatar of the pre-timeskip Sakura? Within Junior Limitations, please.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 19, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 19, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Border: Curved


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 20, 2009)

Byakuya, can I get a 150x200 avy of this picture? I'd like it with rounded borders.



As long as Frog is shown fullbody in this picture, I don't mind whatever else is done with the avy since your works are always high quality. Please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for being so late. <3



Sayu Yagami said:


> Can you make an avatar out of this for me Bya?
> 
> 150x150







Dance Hime ♡ said:


> Hi. <3
> 
> Can you please make me an avatar of the pre-timeskip Sakura? Within Junior Limitations, please.







sweets. said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: Curved


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

Insight said:


> Byakuya, can I get a 150x200 avy of this picture? I'd like it with rounded borders.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as Frog is shown fullbody in this picture, I don't mind whatever else is done with the avy since your works are always high quality. Please and thanks in advance.







Disko said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: Dotted


----------



## Sima (Apr 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Sorry for being so late. <3




Thanks so much Byakuya<3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I have this rounded 150 x 150 size please? Thanks in advance

If he quality is too bad I can find another stock


----------



## Revenge (Apr 21, 2009)

150 x 150


----------



## Sine (Apr 21, 2009)

ava of sasuke please bya 
150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> If he quality is too bad I can find another stock



Please do. 



Revenge said:


> 150 x 150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 21, 2009)

Shiner said:


> ava of sasuke please bya
> 150x150


----------



## Revenge (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Bya!
Need to spread some rep.


----------



## Sine (Apr 21, 2009)

flawless, thank you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey this is for a freind, could you make this junior member size and rounded please? Thanks in advance.



(Incase Image dosen't work)
Gattuso is back in training!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 21, 2009)

Awh, thank you Bya ! *reps*


----------



## Krix (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks. <3 -rep-


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks Bya!


----------



## Matariki (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 22, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Hi







God of Shinobi said:


> Hey this is for a freind, could you make this junior member size and rounded please? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, Byakuya. Is there a possibility that you could so something with this? 

Size:150x150
Borderotted and Rounded

Byakuya, I know of what you stated regarding the Manga panels, but I have made some alterations with the panel and the fact that it's one of the best drawings in which Kishimoto as yet to produce.

I would really appreciate it. Many thanks 

Requested Avatar


----------



## Revenge (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm addicted. xD ~

150 x 150


----------



## Sima (Apr 22, 2009)

Byakuya-kunn~

150x150, please.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi dude's,i'm back 

Stock:
Size:Biggest I can have it.

*Do your thing.*


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 22, 2009)

can you make a avatar like the same style as my current one


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> EDIT:
> 
> damn I didn't see the 'both' there



Damn I forgot I requested this. Looks great Zack  Sending my love along shortly


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

It seems Photobucket is down, so I can't see Revenge or Sayu Yagami's requests. ><

Will do the others now though.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey, Byakuya. Is there a possibility that you could so something with this?
> 
> Size:150x150
> Borderotted and Rounded
> ...


 



Manta Punk said:


> Hi dude's,i'm back
> 
> Stock:
> Size:Biggest I can have it.
> ...


----------



## Revenge (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it working now- Or should I upload elsewhere?


----------



## Bart (Apr 23, 2009)

Byakuga, thanks alot for the avatar I really liked it so thank you. I was wondering for the avatar you created for me, could I please have it in a junior member size so I can have it has my display picture?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Byakuya-kunn~
> 
> 150x150, please.





Revenge said:


> Is it working now- Or should I upload elsewhere?



Nah, it works now. <3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Byakuga, thanks alot for the avatar I really liked it so thank you. I was wondering for the avatar you created for me, could I please have it in a junior member size so I can have it has my display picture?





MoominTroll said:


> can you make a avatar like the same style as my current one




*Spoiler*: __ 





I know it's not the same style visually, but since the stock and your avatar are so different it can't be helped.


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 23, 2009)

Back again 

Could I please have

*Spoiler*: _ this _ 









150x150 with a dotted border? You have free reign with whatever else you want to do 

Thanks Bya


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

150x150 rounded please.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 rounded please.



You know, that image isn't even 150x150 in size.

I can't stretch it. 

EDIT:

Will do yours now, Loula. ^^


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn it, can you tell me how to get it 150x150 in size?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 23, 2009)

Loulabelle said:


> Back again
> 
> Could I please have
> 
> ...


   And could you disable your signature please. <3



God of Shinobi said:


> Damn it, can you tell me how to get it 150x150 in size?



Find the original stock.


----------



## Sima (Apr 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Awesome as always, thanks so much Bya~


----------



## Revenge (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Bya. <3


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 24, 2009)

something pretty bya

thanks<3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

Yariko said:


> something pretty bya
> 
> thanks<3


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 24, 2009)

oh bya, they are so beautiful

dont know which one to choose

thanks a lot<33


Yarikoisaslut

fuck you


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

**


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah right












<3


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 24, 2009)

150x150 with a dotted border


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> 150x150 with a dotted border


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> And could you disable your signature please. <3



Thanks so much <3

And will do~


Edit: Loving the file name


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Rounded and Junior size please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

Junior sized, sure?

You're a senior member aren't you?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Its for a freind.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

And your friend can't make the request himself because..?


----------



## Sine (Apr 24, 2009)

Can something be done of Sauce?
150x150


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> And your friend can't make the request himself because..?



Can you do it please?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Rounded and Junior size please. Thanks in advance.





Shiner said:


> Can something be done of Sauce?
> 150x150


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2009)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you got the stock, do the avatar... consider this my request.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 24, 2009)

Disable your signature, bitch. <3


----------



## Freija (Apr 24, 2009)

Bite me cuntnugget <3


----------



## Matariki (Apr 25, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Gecka (Apr 25, 2009)

this entry

150 by 150 avatar please w/ variety of borders please


----------



## King (Apr 25, 2009)

HOME MADE 家族- YOU~あなたがそばにいる幸せ~ Interview

150 x 150
Border: Can I have a variety, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 25, 2009)

Avy with this stock <3

Borders up to you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2009)

150x150 rounded please. One on Goku and one focused on Gohan please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krix (Apr 25, 2009)

May I please have an avvie of this: 

Of around Orihime's face, and within junior limitations.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 25, 2009)

150x150, with effects, any border will do, Thank you <3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 25, 2009)

Seiko said:


> 150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 25, 2009)

Gecka said:


> 'I will go sailing no more' scene
> 
> 150 by 150 avatar please w/ variety of borders please





King said:


> 'I will go sailing no more' scene
> 
> 150 x 150
> Border: Can I have a variety, please?
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Avy with this stock <3
> 
> Borders up to you.





God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 rounded please. One on Goku and one focused on Gohan please. Thanks in advance.



a) I can't see your image.
b) You need to wait 24 hours before requesting a new one.



Dance Hime ♡ said:


> May I please have an avvie of this:
> 
> Of around Orihime's face, and within junior limitations.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 25, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> 150x150, with effects, any border will do, Thank you <3


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 25, 2009)

*tobihot*

Can you please make an avatar of this.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 25, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



These are beautiful


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 26, 2009)

just the guy with the oroange eyes please 150 x150



Thanks ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 26, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> just the guy with the oroange eyes please 150 x150
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ^^


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

150x150 rounded please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 26, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 rounded please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2009)

Heya Bya-kun. 


150x150 not darkned please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 26, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Heya Bya-kun.
> 
> 
> 150x150 not darkned please.
> ...


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 26, 2009)

Requesting an avatar, please.

size: 150X150
Border: Rounded please!
Stock:Vol 2 Chp 8

All of Mashiro's head, including the headphones if possible, please!


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you Byakuya~ *rep*


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2009)

Bya ~ I'm back, please and thanks! ^_^
Size: 125x125
Border:Variety.
Stock: summary of an old article
Centered around Sasuke's face.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2009)

Can I please have a ava please


----------



## Sine (Apr 27, 2009)

150x150 please bya


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

Morning Bya-kun



150x150 plox.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> Requesting an avatar, please.
> 
> size: 150X150
> Border: Rounded please!
> ...





sweets. said:


> Bya ~ I'm back, please and thanks! ^_^
> Size: 125x125
> Border:Variety.
> Stock: this
> ...



  And disable your signature. :3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Can I please have a ava please





Shiner said:


> 150x150 please bya





Aizen Sosuke said:


> Morning Bya-kun
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 plox.



You need to wait 24 full hours before making another request.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

It's been 24 hours. 



My bad though, should of waited 31 more minutes before.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Byakuya could you make me a Ava ?

150x150 .

The Head of Shujin (The blonde guy)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (Apr 27, 2009)

Bya..



Size: 150x200
Border: whatever you think looks best...:3


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2009)

150x150, please!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

Uhm...Bya if you ever need any help I'd gladly help you...so could I work part time for your shop? 
Also a request
130x130

Just in case you say no..


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you very much!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 27, 2009)

thank you Bya~ ahmazinnnnnnngg :3 im sorry i forgot to disable my signature.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> It's been 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad though, should of waited 31 more minutes before.





Saiko said:


> Hey Byakuya could you make me a Ava ?
> 
> 150x150 .
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Juli said:


> Bya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sasuke said:


> 150x150, please!


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Uhm...Bya if you ever need any help I'd gladly help you...so could I work part time for your shop?
> Also a request
> 130x130
> 
> Just in case you say no..



Thanks for the offer, but I really don't need more workers right now.

Maybe in the future someday. :3


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya, before I asked you for an avy of this pic:



While the result was good, I did a mistake on what I had in mind. I'd like one avy in which Frog, and his sword also, appeared fully. 150x200, one of rounded and other of dotted & square bords, please.

Just to make it clear, I'm not complaining of your work. It was of the highest quality, as ever. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

Insight said:


> Byakuya, before I asked you for an avy of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah no problem, how's this?


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>


thanks alot ^^


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent sir 

Pretty much what I had in mind, thanks again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2009)

Here for my first request. 

Image: 
Size: 150x150 and 170x170 (I believe that's the size for a profile picture? If not whatever size fits it.)
Border: Whatever looks nice. 
Other: Have fun with it. 

Thanks for taking my request.


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Those are beautiful <3..but I meant 150x*200*..


----------



## Tuan (Apr 28, 2009)

*need a  new avatar 
please pick one,

size: 150x150 and 125x125
thanks. <3


Spoiler:  




Spoiler:  





Spoiler:  














*


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Here for my first request.
> 
> Image:
> Size: 150x150 and 170x170 (I believe that's the size for a profile picture? If not whatever size fits it.)
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> *need a  new avatar
> please pick one,
> 
> size: 150x150 and 125x125
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

Juli said:


> Those are beautiful <3..but I meant 150x*200*..




*Spoiler*: __ 





?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I really don't need more workers right now.
> 
> Maybe in the future someday. :3



Ok. Thanks for the ava it looks great.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 28, 2009)

150*150 pls

work your magic byabya


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> 150*150 pls
> 
> work your magic byabya


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. I've gained the bigger Avy in the Art Battledome. :3 I just have to wait a bit until they put me in the user group..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

150x150 please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Revenge (Apr 28, 2009)

150x150 please Bya.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you Byakuya.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







150x150 :fly


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 28, 2009)

can be bought for new $15 on EBGames.com
150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2009)

Kittan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Alice is down by just 5 votes. Come one people
> 150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 please. Thanks in advance.





Revenge said:


> 150x150 please Bya.


----------



## Revenge (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Bya! <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Bya can you make me an avy


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, I was too busy last night. <3



Grimmjow said:


> Hey Bya can you make me an avy


----------



## Sine (Apr 30, 2009)

150x150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2009)

Shiner said:


> 150x150



You probably won't like the result, but to be fair there wasn't a whole lot to do with the stock. :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 30, 2009)

I love you.

Thanks.


----------



## Uffie (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd love an avy please 



150 x 150


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2009)

Uffie said:


> I'd love an avy please
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello Byakuya, I'd like to request an avatar.

*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* I'd like a few different borders please.
*Stock:* 

Thank you.


----------



## Matariki (May 1, 2009)

150x150 + 150x200


----------



## Sen (May 1, 2009)

Request for Byakuya 



Top left panel, the guy saying "Alors?" please :3

Size: 150x150
Border: If possible, the usual variation you give people.

Thanks <3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2009)

150x150 please.


Uchiha Sasuke -vs- Team Gai


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Hello Byakuya, I'd like to request an avatar.
> 
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Border:* I'd like a few different borders please.
> ...





Seiko said:


> 150x150 + 150x200


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2009)

Sen said:


> Request for Byakuya
> 
> 
> 
> ...





God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 please.
> 
> 
> Give it a shot. :ho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2009)

Can you add a little more glittery affect please(I love it BTW)?


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2009)

Sure, which border do you want?


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, Byakuya, they look great.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2009)

I want a rounded border please please.


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2009)

Actually, Byakuya, do you think that you could add a little more of the "fire" effect [located on the right side]? I would just like to see how it would look. Thank you.


----------



## Sen (May 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks, they look fantastic


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2009)

Byacaeks, I would like you to make a couple avy variations out of this plz.  150x150 of course.Godspeed Bya, godspeed.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150x150 ava please


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> I want a rounded border please please.





Shiranui said:


> Actually, Byakuya, do you think that you could add a little more of the "fire" effect [located on the right side]? I would just like to see how it would look. Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2009)

Kalbim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death-kun said:


> Byacaeks, I would like you to make a couple avy variations out of this plz. 150x150 of course.Godspeed Bya, godspeed.


----------



## Shiranui (May 2, 2009)

Hmm, I like it quite a bit more now. I think the added flames suits his character quite a bit, thank you. I'll have to save and upload it later though.


----------



## Saiko (May 2, 2009)

Byakuya could you do please your Ava Magic with this pic ? 

*Spoiler*: __ 








This Time Saiko please the one with Blue Hair.
150x150.


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Byakuya could you do please your Ava Magic with this pic ?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like your name, it reminds me of someone superior.


----------



## Saiko (May 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I like your name, it reminds me of someone superior.



Thanks .

I know many people confuse me with Seiko-sama.

But Im not worthy to be compared to him.

Must spread before I can rep you again.


----------



## valerian (May 2, 2009)

Do your stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you much Bya.


----------



## Milkshake (May 2, 2009)

125x125
avy variations


----------



## Vaz (May 2, 2009)

Howdy

150x150, both round and normal borders


Work thy magic.


----------



## Hisagi (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Wisely (May 2, 2009)

130 by 130 pixels
Please?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 2, 2009)

Avatar of this please. How you see fit.

Link removed


----------



## Krix (May 2, 2009)

Avy around Hinata's face, please. 125x125. <3


----------



## Matariki (May 4, 2009)

I have no requests today.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2009)

Avy please Bya.



Take your time I see your busy.


----------



## Revenge (May 4, 2009)

150 x 150
Please & thank you.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 4, 2009)

Could you make an avy out of this, please?



Kinda like this and could you put my name on it, too?


----------



## Byakuya (May 5, 2009)

Shameful edit, but I have to temporarily close the shop due to RL. 

Should be back in a week or two though. :3

<3


----------



## Sine (May 5, 2009)

will you do this instead. deleted my previous request. 



changed stock


----------



## Saiko (May 5, 2009)

Bya, If you have time can you make me a Shujin Ava from this Pic ? 150x150 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep and Loyalty will be yours !


----------



## Kri (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Byakuya said:


> Shameful edit, but I have to temporarily close the shop due to RL.
> 
> Should be back in a week or two though. :3
> 
> <3


**




Opened by Countach's request.


----------



## Morphine (May 23, 2009)

Ava, please. 150x 150. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

Could you make an ava. out of this, please


----------



## Kri (May 24, 2009)

Closed again by Bya's request D:


----------



## Matariki (Mar 18, 2010)

- Request: avatar 150x150

- Stock:


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

that's odd

how did you find this place


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2010)

Avatar please.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

sry english not so good


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

Seiko said:


> - Request: avatar 150x150
> 
> - Stock:


    forgive me for being rusty


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please.



ah excellent, I've been meaning to use this for a while now!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 18, 2010)

Been waiting for this shop to be re-opened.



150x150 with rounded border please


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll do your requests in a few hours if you don't mind, kinda busy atm.


----------



## colours (Mar 18, 2010)

oh my goodness, i am so tempted to ask you for an avatar bya


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

I think your sarcasm is cute


----------



## colours (Mar 18, 2010)

i wish it was sarcasm T^T


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

silly girl

you're far better than I ever will be


----------



## colours (Mar 18, 2010)

you don't know how hard i tried to get text to resemble this



and failed
but enough spamming i'm gonna look for stock when i go home if you're up to making me one :3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

haha that stuff is pretty old and straight-forward tbh

but I'll accept your request, even though your current avatar is superior to anything I can make.

--------------------------------------------


Champagne Supernova said:


> Been waiting for this shop to be re-opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 with rounded border please



hi,


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

shiner said:


> will you do this instead. deleted my previous request.
> 
> 
> 
> changed stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

150x150
The awesome dotted border thing you do, rounded and one without a border
Put Champion in the avatar if possible

Thanks in advance


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> ah excellent, I've been meaning to use this for a while now!



Sorry about the quality. :sweat


Avatar please, size 150x150. Text: Hope


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sorry about the quality. :sweat
> 
> 
> Avatar please, size 150x150. Text: Hope


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 18, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> haha that stuff is pretty old and straight-forward tbh
> 
> but I'll accept your request, even though your current avatar is superior to anything I can make.
> 
> ...



Excellent work


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2010)

Byaberrylemoncherry, why wasn't I informed of your glorious shop re-opening? 

Request for you~



senior size avatar sexiness, etc.

I know it will be beautiful, like you


----------



## Matariki (Mar 18, 2010)

How amusing.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

blame seiko for re-opening it prematurely :brandy


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> blame seiko for re-opening it prematurely :brandy





I'm gonna use the second but could you please take 'cock' out?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 18, 2010)

no                      sorry


----------



## Muse (Mar 18, 2010)

You're hot, imma use it


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 18, 2010)

I must look for stock for an ava


----------



## Damaris (Mar 18, 2010)

senior avatar of either boy, i don't have a preference
all i care about is that it have the text "old song rival"
effects, borders and whatnot are up to you~
thank you!


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay you're open again 


150x150
Borders; Not rounded/curved please, but you can pick what looks best. :]

Thank you


----------



## Juli (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh wow...



150x200 please


----------



## Matariki (Mar 19, 2010)

150x150 (the one on the left)


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2010)

o hai

I'll start working on the latest requests now, had no time to do them earlier.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2010)

Juli said:


> Oh wow...
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200 please


----------



## Juli (Mar 19, 2010)

..<3 perfect, thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2010)

Seiko said:


> 150x150 (the one on the left)


----------



## Matariki (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 19, 2010)

shut your whore mouth seiko



Sen said:


> Yay you're open again
> 
> 
> 150x150
> ...



you're not gonna like it tbh, tricky stock to work with.

I've seen one person pull off something decent with that image before, but she ascended to the heavens long ago.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 19, 2010)

holy shit you're back :}
i've fallen in loooooove againnn~


150x150 ; centered on the Pokemon in the middle.

&/or: 
150x150 ; centered on  lil! Sakura/Sasuke.


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> you're not gonna like it tbh, tricky stock to work with.
> 
> I've seen one person pull off something decent with that image before, but she ascended to the heavens long ago.



No it's great, will use soon, thank you


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 19, 2010)

150x150
do as you please


and same character, but look at his laptop


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh wow Bya you're back .

150x150 Half Rounded or Dotted Rounded


Thanks <3


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Request for Byakuya please :33


Dude on the left.  Could put the text: Mr. 0 or Zero, whatever you think looks best on there, as well. and borders like these two would be nice as well. :33 Thanks :33


----------



## Tara (Mar 20, 2010)

150*150 pls you know which part


----------



## stardust (Mar 20, 2010)

Yoho there, everyone~!

I'm one of the new workers here, starting like right now, so please treat us warmly from here on out. :3

Examples of my work;


*Spoiler*: _~_


----------



## Tara (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome Retro ~


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2010)

*UPDATE/NEWS*

the team now consists of four avatar makers, yay!

if you want a specific person to make your avatar, say so in your request.

*newcomers*





... and


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi!  I'm obviously Kitsune.  Uh, I do things a little differently.  I like to pump up the vibrance and saturation in my avatars, and I like busy borders.  Despite that, I think Byakuya's avatars are beautiful so I might experiment with more of that style in the spirit of the thread.  Depends on what I feel like doing.

I also like to make random avatars so if you don't know what you want, just say you want a surprise and I give you a nice fucking surprise.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Request for Byakuya please :33
> 
> 
> Dude on the left.  Could put the text: Mr. 0 or Zero, whatever you think looks best on there, as well. and borders like these two would be nice as well. :33 Thanks :33



I'll be doing yours now.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Request for Byakuya please :33
> 
> 
> Dude on the left.  Could put the text: Mr. 0 or Zero, whatever you think looks best on there, as well. and borders like these two would be nice as well. :33 Thanks



I hope you like vanilla

otherwise you're screwed


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 20, 2010)

*current to-do list*

(my wonderful underlings are welcome to do these too )

- sweets
- kikyo
- Kelsey♥
- itsmylife
- Damaris


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks  they look great


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 20, 2010)

holy shit i went to see some movies, i come back and i'm hired
feels like the time i went to to look for a job


anyways i'm kenneth, the new blood in this shoppu, i love to add some life/colors in stocks and i tend to make my avatars a bit sharper than most people, though i can do anything if your face is pretty enough (don't fire me bossu, i kid, i kid). i like to experiment with textures, gradients, colors, borders, movement,... the list goes on and on. i can also animate any still image, or make your avatar blink if you want (please tell me beforehand)! text is usually no problem though i have a (bad?) habit of using a small font. of course, rendering is no problem to me at all.

here are a few examples of my stuff;


*Spoiler*: __ 






yeah i'm a bit of a narutard


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 20, 2010)

sweets said:


> holy shit you're back :}
> i've fallen in loooooove againnn~
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take this one.

edit
starting on it when sweets replies to my PM.
also it's almost 3 PM atm.

moar edit: i'm sleepy, will start on her avatar tomorrow, by then she'll have answered my question


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, I just realized I should give examples.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

Kikyo said:


> 150x150
> do as you please
> 
> 
> and same character, but look at his laptop


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 21, 2010)

Request for Kitsune.



150 x 150

Simple black lined border


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

Bya, have you forgotten about my request?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sweets_ 














i hate the image limit

if you don't like them you can also ask someone else to do your request if you want :3


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks.  Love the border effect!

But I'd like to see what Bya had planned as well if you don't mind.


----------



## Morphine (Mar 21, 2010)

do you magic, guys


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 21, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sweets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the Sasuke ones <3

the Sakura ones cover her face so it looks cute but it's kinda weird lol.
I love em' Kenny <3


----------



## stardust (Mar 21, 2010)

Morphine said:


> do you magic, guys



I'll take this. :3

Edit; 


*Spoiler*: _~_


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2010)

Heya. I was hoping someone in Byakuyas shop could make me an avatar, I hope I'm doing this right. 


Picture - 


Size - 150 x 150

Let me know if I forgot or went about it wrong, thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll do it sometime tomorrow, unless someone beats me to it.

As for the rest of you, no I haven't forgotten about you. 

Sleep time. :33


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Request for Kitsune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Cool stock.



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Let me know if you want it zoomed in more on the face.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 22, 2010)

That's great thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

hi i deleted my first request  sorry  i realize i didn't really want it anymore but i want something else....

request Kenneth 

one 125x125 and one 150x150...make alot

rounded and squared with a solid border..effects..make it hot...


*stock*



kenny tell me if their r any problems K


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2010)

Noitora said:


> Heya. I was hoping someone in Byakuyas shop could make me an avatar, I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> 
> Picture -
> ...



kk doing this now


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2010)

Um...I dunno if I should be posting it here. But Seiko kinda did my request, only he did the wrong stock. I'm just telling you guys this so my request will still be done


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2010)

^ doing yours in a few minutes 



Noitora said:


> Heya. I was hoping someone in Byakuyas shop could make me an avatar, I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> 
> Picture -
> ...



tricky stock to work with.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> hi i deleted my first request  sorry  i realize i didn't really want it anymore but i want something else....
> 
> request Kenneth
> 
> ...


doing this one when i get back from work /brb

tho the stock looks a bit shitty, if it doesn't suit your tastes then i apologize

edit:


please find a better stock


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

ok but

will this one work...






sorry Kenneth ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

^they only do avatars sir...


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> ^ doing yours in a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> tricky stock to work with.



Absolutely gorgeous Byakuya, thank you for the makeage <3


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> 150x150
> The awesome dotted border thing you do, rounded and one without a border
> Put Champion in the avatar if possible
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 23, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ok but
> 
> will this one work...
> 
> ...


i am motivated and aroused


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 23, 2010)

Request for Kenneth.



150 x 150 square 3px white border, 1 px dark gray border

Think you could make it blink?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 23, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Request for Kenneth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure can, tho i'll have to leave for a bit
okay, not for a bit but for like 7 hours
i need sleep ;_; i'll VM you when i finished it, aye

edit: no effects?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 23, 2010)

No effects necessary.


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

size 150x150. Text: The Dark Side.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Byakuya said:


>



They are wonderful

Thanks Bya.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 23, 2010)

champagne supernova


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> champagne supernova



Awesome work Ken.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> size 150x150. Text: The Dark Side.



doing this now before bed


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> size 150x150. Text: The Dark Side.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2010)

How long will mine be, I've been waiting for days and days now :I


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo Bya, is this considered LQ stock?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

^ well sorta 

kelsey I forgot about your request, will do it now.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh wow Bya you're back .
> 
> 150x150 Half Rounded or Dotted Rounded
> 
> ...


----------



## The Imp (Mar 24, 2010)

150 x150 with a rounded border

effects are up to you but nothing too fancy


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

that's not gonna look very good to be honest

do you have a higher quality version?


----------



## The Imp (Mar 24, 2010)

no 

could you use this stock then


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

sure      thing


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> no
> 
> could you use this stock then


----------



## Roy (Mar 24, 2010)

Avatar by Byakuya  

Senior size


nothing specific. Just do your own thing.

Thanks =D


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avatar by Byakuya
> 
> Senior size
> 
> ...



hi


----------



## Roy (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh wow. thats great. Thank you so much!


----------



## Damaris (Mar 24, 2010)

Damaris said:


> senior avatar of either boy, i don't have a preference
> all i care about is that it have the text "old song rival"
> effects, borders and whatnot are up to you~
> thank you!



**


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

request kitsune :33


make one 125x125 and one 150x150 rounded and squared..solid border

..make it cute colorful and vibrant 

*stock*



will rep and cred...


----------



## Sunako (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully the stock is good enough



150 x 150 Black lined border


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

Avatar on Roy(guy with black hair) please
150x150
Rounded, your unique dotted border thing and a border like  too?
Can you put Flame Alchemist somewhere too?


----------



## Sine (Mar 25, 2010)

request for: byakuya
stock: 
size: 150x150
border: just like


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you Byafries :V <3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request kitsune :33
> 
> 
> make one 125x125 and one 150x150 rounded and squared..solid border
> ...



Okie dokie, I'll do it this evening.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

*~management*

*[Kitsune]*
itsmylife•

*[Byakuya]*
shiner•

•:*:•:*:•

Sunako•
Champagne Supernova•
Atlantic Storm•
Starrk•
​


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

Oooh are you gonna help us keep organized ~riku~?  That would be great.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

yes. I'M REPLACING GARY.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

and nothing of value was lost


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

well...he can always be the pet?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 25, 2010)

Byakuya-sama could you please do some magic with the Izaya ? Its the stock for my Avatar.



150 x 150 !


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

*~management*

*[Kitsune]*
Roy•

*[Byakuya]*
Atlantic Storm•
shiner•
Saiko•
Juli•

•:*:•:*:•

Sunako•
Champagne Supernova•
Starrk•
​


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

By the way, I really like searching for good stock (perhaps more than actually making the avatar lulz).

So if you want me to make you a *random* avy, just ask!  Or if you have a general idea about what you want (e.g. mood, character, theme etc.) that's fine too.  Ask away.  I will let the creative juju flow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you put me under Bya in that line?


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Sure, AS. 

Remember to state it if you want it done by a specific person, guys~


----------



## Damaris (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm not on the list
can i get mine done by bya as well?


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 25, 2010)

oh dear, sorry~

of course <3


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

I will take Kitsune up on that and request a random avy from him. Should be exciting to see what I get. =w=

Just keep it restricted to animu/manga stuff though. As in, an avy not made from real-life stocks and such. :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request kitsune :33
> 
> 
> make one 125x125 and one 150x150 rounded and squared..solid border
> ...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I will take Kitsune up on that and request a random avy from him. Should be exciting to see what I get. =w=
> 
> Just keep it restricted to animu/manga stuff though. As in, an avy not made from real-life stocks and such. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

Kitsune said:


>



omg their soo pretty repp

need to wait 24 hours 

i seriously hate these rules...

can i still use it please i promise i will rep u i also credit u...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 26, 2010)

^ Of course.  And you don't have to credit me, unless you want to.


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2010)

@Kitsune:

I saw your post where you said you liked finding stock and whatnot. So if I was to request a Conan avatar, would you go find a stock and just surprise me?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

Damaris said:


> just a reminder, sorry



better late than never


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juli (Mar 26, 2010)

150x200

Bya please..


----------



## Damaris (Mar 26, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> better late than never
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



fucking awesome, thanks 
more than worth the wait.

repped, will credit.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry for keeping you all waiting for so long, I've been a tad too busy as of late (doing silly things) but I'm going to speed up my pace from now on.

I'll try to all my current requests tonight.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Byakuya-sama could you please do some magic with the Izaya ? Its the stock for my Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 !


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Avatar on Roy(guy with black hair) please
> 150x150
> Rounded, your unique dotted border thing and a border like  too?
> Can you put Flame Alchemist somewhere too?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2010)

shiner said:


> request for: byakuya
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: just like


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 26, 2010)

Byakuya said:


>



pek amazing


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 26, 2010)

*~management*

*[Kitsune]*
Roy?

*[Byakuya]*
Juli?

?:*:?:*:?

Sunako?
Champagne Supernova?
Starrk?
​


oh bya, you cutie ;A;


----------



## Saiko (Mar 27, 2010)

Byakuya said:


>



Perfect       . I will rep you again as soon as I can.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 27, 2010)

Amazing Bya please


150x200
Focused on Red. (Guy in the black shirt, with red cap)
Dotted, solid and rounded
Text as Red or Champion


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> @Kitsune:
> 
> I saw your post where you said you liked finding stock and whatnot. So if I was to request a Conan avatar, would you go find a stock and just surprise me?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Do you read Conan's twitter?  It's pretty funny.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

request for bya




just make it cute effects what ever fits thanks

one 125x125 and one 150x150


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Thanks.





Champagne Supernova said:


> Hopefully the stock is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 Black lined border





Starrk said:


> Ava request.one sized 125X125 another 150X150.
> 
> no specifics,do whatever you fancy(but could you remove the minuscule text,no one can read it anyway)
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2010)

Bya pls <3
 (little Sakura)
 (any of the Karin panels)
150x150. Variety of borders.


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I do! What kind of fan would I be if didn't? v_v

btw, great! would you mind sending me the full stock? o:


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

you go.


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm totally gonna use you to find me more Conan stocks 

Thanks!


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 28, 2010)

*~management*

*[Byakuya]*
Juli•
Atlantic Storm•
itsmylife•
sweets•


•:*:•:*:•

Sunako•
Champagne Supernova•
Starrk•
​

Kitsune, why did you reject their stock? There was nothing wrong with them. Bya only said:

_Please keep in mind that there's only so much we can do with low-quality stock. We won't accept crappy manga panels, just so you know._

So why?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2010)

Because all three were inferior stock.  It's nothing personal.  If someone else wants to deal with it they should go right ahead.  But no one took those requests yet, and it's pretty obvious why.  

Also this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

Bya's busy which is why he hasn't done them. As for Retro and Kenneth, it doesn't seem like they're very active here, you seem to be the only one. Also, Bya was kind of _joking._


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2010)

Bya, your secretary's acting up.  Get her in line.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 29, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> Bya's busy which is why he hasn't done them. As for Retro and Kenneth, it doesn't seem like they're very active here, you seem to be the only one. Also, Bya was kind of _joking._


i am though i've warned y'all before; during weekdays i have difficulty of making avatars because i work at night
so little time, so much to do

also yay active weekend! 

which request is the oldest one secretary/slave riku? i'll start on that


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Bya, your secretary's acting up.  Get her in line.



...No.



Kenneth said:


> i am though i've warned y'all before; during weekdays i have difficulty of making avatars because i work at night
> so little time, so much to do
> 
> also yay active weekend!
> ...



Yeah, I was just pointing it out that you weren't very active here, not like it's your fault or anything, lol. Bya is busy himself. 

DON'T TALK TO ME LIKE THAT, BITCH. I'LL ALWAYS BE YOUR MASTER.

Well Starrk deleted his post because Kitsune rejected his stock, but these two are still here:



Sunako said:


> Thanks.






Champagne Supernova said:


> Hopefully the stock is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 Black lined border


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Thanks.


apologies for the delay, my photoshop finger got lost on the road of life
other borders and text can still be placed on it, just say the word and i'll tell my finger to work harder (:ho)


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request for bya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks very much bya 

their soo cute


----------



## Respite (Mar 29, 2010)

Avy Request

Go you make a set of this Picture?


Id Like the Avy to be 125x125 With a Rounded Boarder and would like added BG affects

As for the sig id also like Rounded Boarder  with extra Bg effects 
(Width and Length could be what ever you think looks best for the sig)

Thank You for your time


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

lightfist10 said:


> Avy Request
> 
> Go you make a set of this Picture?
> 
> ...



Only avatars are done in this shop.


----------



## Respite (Mar 29, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> Only avatars are done in this shop.



Oh avatars only
Then could i get a
125x125 With a Rounded Boarder and would like added BG affects


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

lightfist10 said:


> Oh avatars only
> Then could i get a
> 125x125 With a Rounded Boarder and would like added BG affects



Sure. Do you want a specific person to do it? (Byakuya, Kitsune, Kenneth and RetroElectro.)


----------



## Respite (Mar 29, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> Sure. Do you want a specific person to do it? (Byakuya, Kitsune, Kenneth and RetroElectro.)



Anyone can do it i dont mind


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2010)

if you're wondering why I'm slow this time, it's my internet connection being retarded so requesting from me personally could take some extra time.


----------



## Respite (Mar 29, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> if you're wondering why I'm slow this time, it's my internet connection being retarded so requesting from me personally could take some extra time.



Oh i dont mind


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

*~management*

*[Kenneth]*
itsmylife•

*[RetroElectro]*
Sake•

*[Byakuya]*
Juli•
Atlantic Storm•
sweets•
King•

•:*:•:*:•

lightfist10•
Kelsey♥•
Echizen Ryoma•
Roy•
​


----------



## Juli (Mar 29, 2010)

You forgot Atlantic Storm and me on the list :3


----------



## stardust (Mar 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Hopefully the stock is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 Black lined border



I'll take this one.

Edit;

*Spoiler*: _~_ 












Hope you like!


----------



## Sake (Mar 29, 2010)

...if it's not too LQ :< do whatever you want with it~


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2010)

sweets said:


> Bya pls <3
> (little Sakura)
> (any of the Karin panels)
> 150x150. Variety of borders.



only one request per day 

hope you don't mind karin then


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 29, 2010)

awhs, it's amazing <3
so one request per day,
so tmrw - you can do another panel? 
do eet doooo eet 
nah, jk - thank you <3


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 29, 2010)

Juli said:


> You forgot Atlantic Storm and me on the list :3



Sorry, added. D:


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Can I haz ava please? <:

150x150, 3/4 Rounded (Like Riku's) or Rounded.

(Is that stock okay?)
Anyone can take, thanks <3


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you just double border my avatar? Thanks.


----------



## King (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello. 

I'd like  in 150 x 150. With and without a border (any), to compare, if possible, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2010)

^              I'll do his.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome Retro


----------



## Respite (Mar 29, 2010)

do you guys have any idea when mine will be done?


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2010)

Avy by anyone available. 



Text: Balloon Boy

for the text, I'd like a version with and without the text.

Nothing specific. Just do your thing

Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avy by anyone available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, this is a Mike Mitchell.  I'll take this one.


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2010)

You a fan of Mike Mitchell too?


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you make an avatar out of this?

Nothing fancy, please.


Thank you.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> You a fan of Mike Mitchell too?



Of course.  

But keep it secret, we don't want the cretins to know of him.




ZigZag said:


> Can you make an avatar out of this?
> 
> Nothing fancy, please.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just kidding, if all you need is a re-size and border I'll take care of it in a couple hours.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh wow, for a minute there I was quite confused. lol

But yeah, that will be fine with me. Thank you again.


----------



## Respite (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you guys skip over my request on page 35?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

lightfist10 said:


> Avy Request
> 
> Go you make a set of this Picture?
> 
> ...





lightfist10 said:


> Oh avatars only
> Then could i get a
> 125x125 With a Rounded Boarder and would like added BG affects





lightfist10 said:


> Anyone can do it i dont mind





lightfist10 said:


> Oh i dont mind





lightfist10 said:


> do you guys have any idea when mine will be done?





lightfist10 said:


> Did you guys skip over my request on page 35?




Dude, seriously.    SHUT UP!

You just have to be patient and wait.  And asking for a specific person  makes it faster.


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2010)

His was made before mine! 

/impatient


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> His was made before mine!
> 
> /impatient








Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I haz ava please?  <:
> 
> 150x150, 3/4 Rounded (Like Riku's) or Rounded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Can you just double border my avatar? Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 











ZigZag said:


> Can you make an avatar out of this?
> 
> Nothing fancy, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2010)

That gif is totally gonna be my avy later on.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> Avy by anyone available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:33


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 



I deviated from the stock quite a bit so if you don't like it...


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2010)

Its very different. I love it.  

I have to spread before I can rep you again. I'll rep as soon as I can. >_<


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2010)

King said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'd like  in 150 x 150. With and without a border (any), to compare, if possible, please.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> Its very different.



I should show you the alternate version 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 31, 2010)

That's perfect, thank you.


----------



## King (Mar 31, 2010)

Bya, You're sick with it. Magnificent. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Saiko (Mar 31, 2010)

Bya could you please do your magic and make me an 150x 150 Ava out of this one ?

*Spoiler*: __ 








The Shujin - The guy with the Glasses.

Thanks if its possible.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

request kitsune

stock


one 150x150 one 125x125

different typs of styles  solid border

just make it beautiful and itsmylife on it 

thanks


----------



## Gary (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol at mainly kit working.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request kitsune
> 
> stock
> 
> ...



Sure thing.  Are you sure you don't want Kenneth to do it?  He specializes in all things Naruto.  



Gary said:


> Lol at mainly kit working.



Oh look, it's our intern.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

its fine..i like your last sakura avy


----------



## stardust (Apr 1, 2010)

Sake said:


> ...if it's not too LQ :< do whatever you want with it~



Apologies for being late, m'dear!

Beautiful image of Saya, I must say. Mainly because of the way you could interpret the branches as her slime.



*Spoiler*: _~_


----------



## Sake (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you very much, they're all lovely


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 2, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> its fine..i like your last sakura avy




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

ohh pretty....need t wait 24 hours...


but will rep

thanks kitsune :33


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's to anyone that wants to do it: 

 I hope you can work with this. 

Any kind of style and/or border is fine. :33 
Please and thank you.


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2010)

Avy request for Byakuya 



Just do your thing.


----------



## valerian (Apr 3, 2010)

For Byakuya please, text: Darth Nihilus


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 3, 2010)

Byaaaaa, bby <3
150x150.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, I would like a 150x150 out of this.

I do want a border, but the rest is up to you.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2010)

You serious, King Lloyd?    I'll do this one.

I'll take 's request too.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> Here's to anyone that wants to do it:
> 
> I hope you can work with this.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 













King Lloyd said:


> Hi, I would like a 150x150 out of this.
> 
> I do want a border, but the rest is up to you.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Kitsune.  

I'm afraid I got 24 hour'ed, so I'll rep when I can, and I'll credit when I use. :I


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

requesting Kenneth 

just make it beautiful 

variety of styles solid border, also itsmylife on it please

one 125x125 and one 150x150

*stock*


----------



## Red (Apr 7, 2010)

Request for anyone with lots of love and unicorn tears 

Dimensions: 150 x 150
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Will rep and credit


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be taking over as Byakuya's personal secretary.  Here are the current orders:

*Byakuya*:







*Kenneth*:


*Kitsune*:





_


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 8, 2010)

Red said:


> Request for anyone with lots of love and unicorn tears
> 
> Dimensions: 150 x 150
> Stock:
> ...



 What are unicorn tears?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 8, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting Kenneth
> 
> just make it beautiful
> 
> ...


OSHI i forgot to check
curse my IRL activities

very well
i'll start on it
beware your avatar might be coated with semen since it contains naruto

that always happens when i make avatars of that character


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

ummm ok Kenneth.......... just make it beautiful 

thanks


----------



## Red (Apr 8, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> *What are unicorn tears?*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks 

Unicorn tears are what you get when you troll a unicorn


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

**


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm here.
I'd be here more often if the request weren't always for certain  people :test


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

Turn off your sig, Gary.  

I'll give you some homework if you want.

Make me an avatar out of .  I want it 150x150, rounded with no border.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

Edit: *Shop Closed*  



*Spoiler*: __ 



*To-do list (as of 4/10):

Byakuya*:







*Kenneth*:


*Gary:*


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2010)

Round as in like the bottom left and upper right hand corner of your avatar?


*Spoiler*: __ 






/First time making an avatar rounded.


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you guys know if Bya will come back to the shop anytime soon? lol


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Bya's left NF, he's not going to come back. We'll see what happens to this shop, Tachi told me to take over it but I think I'll ask bya first.


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2010)

I see. In that case can I have someone else do my request?


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Could I have Kenneth do my request then? :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

I suppose Kitsune can put you on the list, but things get done pretty slow around here; Kitsune's the only active one. :/

I think the shop will have to be closed after this though.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Riku.

Yes, Byakuya has decided to leave the forum so the outlying requests will not be filled.  

If Gary, Kenneth or Retro would like to take over as the owner of this shop please let me know.  Otherwise I'll have it locked and saved.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

lol gary.

Judging by Kenneth and Retro's activity here, I'm guessing the answer's now. Tachi told me to, but I thought that you should decide since you're the one doing the work here. tbh,  in my opinion, it should just be locked...maybe you should do bya's requests, so they either take it or leave it.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 11, 2010)

Bya himself told me the fate of the shop was in my hands.  I think I'll have it locked so it can remain as it was.


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumped!

We are now open for business


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

However currently Bya is injured and won't be taking requests lol~


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Request:  Senior-sized Ava
Stock:  

Do as you please.  :33


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

Starting ^this now


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

*eternal fail:*







I hope you like it, if not I can try again


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god.  They are wonderful.  

Thank you very much.

Will rep once I spread.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

request: avatar
size: senior
stock: 
border: doesn't matter


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2011)

muse 

not too much 150x200 avya



dotted with white borders and none


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

*Starr:*









Up next~
-Kagura


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2011)

their lovely


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2011)

Request-Avatar
Size-Senior and also some 150x200
Stock-
Borders-Dotted


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kagura:



*



Up next~
-Judecious


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2011)

seems like the stock didn't show so here


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

*Judecious:*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 25, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Judecious:*



Omg than you


----------



## Z (Apr 25, 2011)

Avatar request



I'd like it in a bunch of borders, similar to Starr's request

Thankies


----------



## Muse (Apr 25, 2011)

*Z:*


----------



## Elle (Apr 26, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Stock: 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with X3


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2011)

Working on it nao


----------



## violentrl (Apr 26, 2011)

Request: Avatar

Maximum squared size.
I want to make the background transparent and remove the border. My current avatar is a bit too small 

Thanks


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope you like them 

*Elle:*







Up Next~
-violentrl


----------



## Elle (Apr 27, 2011)

I do   Thank you! <3 [must spread first but will get you soon XD]


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2011)

*violentrl:*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2011)

request: avatar
size: senior
stock: 
border:


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

^ I'll do yours when I get back from my doctor's appointment, check again in a few hours.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

Hm yes, nevermind that.



Darth Sidious said:


> request: avatar
> size: senior
> stock:
> border:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 28, 2011)

I want something


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

So post a stock.


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

Bya 

request: two ava's
size: 150x200
stock:  & 

focus on kerrigan por favor


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

Doing yours now.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> Bya
> 
> request: two ava's
> size: 150x200
> ...


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

:galaxyhug

Brilliant stuff Bya. I even like the one with the rounded borders despite my dislike for it normally.

Will rep when i can

Do you want credit ?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

Nah there's no need. :tachi


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2011)

*Worker: *_Byakuya
_*Request:* _Avatar
_*Size:* _150 x 200 
_*Border: *_Up to you
_*Text: *_Hero of Time_


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

I think you forgot the stock?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

ava, 150x200



border=yes

ty


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> ava, 150x200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



tyvm, looks real good. rep in few hours, 24'd, will wear in next 48 hours as my current set is on cuz of a bet


----------



## Muse (Apr 28, 2011)

*Seiko:*





:33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

Dammit, I forgot the stock. ~_~


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you sure? Someone already used that stock in their request two days ago


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

You must be kidding, right? : /

...yes I'm sure. I'm not going to try and search for Link stocks on _this _computer. It takes around ten minutes to get past one page on Danbooru on it.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

, but if you don't mind then no problem. I'll work on it in a bit. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be appreciated, Mr. Byakuya. Sorry about the trouble.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

There was no trouble, Mr. Storm.

I'm not very good with text, so just let me know if you want it removed entirely.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2011)

Please


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

Will do yours in a bit, honey. :em


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

I know they kinda suck ._.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you pek


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

They're beautiful, thank you Byakuya. You're so quick!


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 29, 2011)

You're really good at what you do.

I want to make a set request :
*
Worker* - Byakuya, if possible

*Avy stock* - 
*
Sig stock* - 
_
Additional info_ - Just make the avy 150x150 and 125x125. Use whatever you'd like to on them. As for the borders, just don't make em rounded.


----------



## valerian (Apr 29, 2011)

Can I use this avy please? Will rep and cred.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 29, 2011)

Fritz said:


> You're really good at what you do.
> 
> I want to make a set request :
> *
> ...








valerian said:


> Can I use this avy please? Will rep and cred.



Sure, go ahead. :3


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 29, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



Wow, great work, I love it. Simple ,better than I expected and most of all, very quick. Expect me requesting again anytime soon


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 29, 2011)

Worker: Bya or Muse (or both?)
ava 150x150 :  
sig: 

border, effects, etc. up to you wonderful star people


----------



## krome (Apr 29, 2011)

worker: either

avatar : 
signature:


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2011)

Senior set request please 

- Worker: either. You both make great stuff <3
- .
- . I just want the guy and the motorcycle so please remove everything else. Can you please add a_ "Are you ready?"_ text to the sig? The stock image has it but I don't like the color and the font >.<

Thank you. pek


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 29, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: The text already on there
Effects: Black/red colored

Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Apr 29, 2011)

*Pending Requests~*

*Kikyo 
*krome
*Selva
*Vampire Princess

I'll get started on these soon and see how many I can finish tonight, might do them all lol [I believe Bya's in bed right now)


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2011)

request-Set
Senior and some 150x200
Stock ava-
Stock sig-


----------



## Muse (Apr 29, 2011)

*Kikyo:*









Hope you like it 


Up Next~
-krome
-Selva
-Vampire Princess
-Judecious


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2011)

set

bya 



dotted white borders 

150x200 and 150x150

on sig " This little birdy is not scared but human


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

*krome:*







...

*Up Next~*

-Selva [Muse; Started this, will finish tomorrow~]
-Vampire Princess [Any Worker]
-Judecious [Any Worker]
- Kagura [Byakuya]


----------



## Suu (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like to request a set if possible please. 

*Worker* - Byakuya.

*Avatar* - 150 x 200 - 

*Signature* - not too large (example below) - 

I like my signatures small; around about this size:


*Border* - in your highly capable, artistic hands. ie. up to you.

*Text* - none please.

I'm not really fussed about any effects and whatnot. I would, however, really like it if the set matched in terms of colour, style and effects. Is there any way to get them to look similar (especially in colour)? Notably, her hair is grey in one and blonde in another. Any way to fix that? Same goes for the background.

PS: I'm a guy, so not too pink please.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 30, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Kikyo:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!
wonders beyond my wildest dreams!

I hardly know which on to use! 

so beautiful! 

Thank you Brandylove.


----------



## Sine (Apr 30, 2011)

worker: byakuya
stock: 
size: 150x150
border: similar to  please.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Kagura said:


> set
> 
> bya
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 30, 2011)

perfect 

thanks soo MUCH bya :33

goddammit i am 24d 

will rep soon


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad you like it, wasn't really sure how you'd react to the random sky lol. :33

and don't worry, rep isn't necessary.



Suu said:


> I'm not really fussed about any effects and whatnot. I would, however, really like it if the set matched in terms of colour, style and effects. Is there any way to get them to look similar (especially in colour)? Notably, her hair is grey in one and blonde in another. Any way to fix that? Same goes for the background.
> 
> PS: I'm a guy, so not too pink please.



Will do my best, but those stocks are actually fairly different in terms of colour and art style. I probably can't make them look as similar as you want. 


*Up next*:

- *Selva *[Muse]
- *Judecious *[Any Worker]
- *Suu* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Shiner... I've seen far better stocks from you in the past, gonna reject this one. Sorry. <3


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

Also Vampire Princess....sorry but Bya & I have agreed your stock isn't much to work with.  Feel free to post another stock and we'd be more than happy to do your request


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 30, 2011)

Sig 
 [ sorry if it's not great]
500x250
Worker; either/or/both doesn't matter you're both great
border doesn't matter, any will do, or none 


Byakuya said:


> Oh Shiner... I've seen far better stocks from you in the past, gonna reject this one. Sorry. <3




edit


Muse said:


> Also Vampire Princess....sorry but Bya & I have agreed your stock isn't much to work with.  Feel free to post another stock and we'd be more than happy to do your request


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 30, 2011)

sry for asking but, can i request here??


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Selva:*







...

@RockpiRate - No sorry, we only do requests for senior members :B

...


*Up Next:*

-Judecious
-Suu [Byakuya]
-Skotty [Muse]


----------



## Selva (Apr 30, 2011)

omg omg I absolutely love it 
Thank you babe so much


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Suu said:


> I'd like to request a set if possible please.
> 
> *Worker* - Byakuya.
> 
> ...



So yeah... like I said earlier, I couldn't really make a matching set with two very different stocks. 




*Up Next:*

- Judecious [Muse]
- Skotty [Muse]


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Judecious:*









*Up Next:*

- Skotty [Muse]


----------



## Sine (Apr 30, 2011)

worker: byakuya
stock: 
size: 150x150
border: various



			
				Byakuya said:
			
		

> Oh Shiner... I've seen far better stocks from you in the past, gonna reject this one. Sorry. <3


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Judecious:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you 

have to spread


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thank you
> 
> have to spread



No problem 

*Up Next:*

-Skotty [Muse]
-Shiner [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm not digging it shiner

but I'll do it


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you sure this is the stock you want?


----------



## Muse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Skotty:*


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 30, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Skotty:*


----------



## Sine (Apr 30, 2011)

of course bya


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you 100% certain?


----------



## Suu (Apr 30, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're absolutely wonderful! Thanks Bya


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

give me a set with a senior size avy

effects = up to you

text on sig = Slice and Dice



thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 30, 2011)

Muse said:


> Also Vampire Princess....sorry but Bya & I have agreed your stock isn't much to work with.  Feel free to post another stock and we'd be more than happy to do your request



New stock: 

Tell me if this is alright... I will be including a link to the original stock in my sig also if that's a concern.

Same applies here for original request. Red/black colored effects; also, can you make her eyes red?

Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 30, 2011)

omgs i remember both of you from a long time omg you guys stuff is so sexy *A*

A) Avatars
Worker; Bya
Border: anything that fits
Stock;


*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_


----------



## Juli (May 1, 2011)

*Worker:* Byakuya
*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x200

Do your magic.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2011)

*Worker: *_Byakuya_

*Request type: *_Set _

*Stocks: *[] | [] 

*Size: *_150 x 200 | up to you (preferably not too big)_

*Border:* _Rounded | up to you_

*Text: *_Flame Alchemist | none_

*Other: *_If possible, could you do two versions of the avatar? One like the example below and then a different version._


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have time for too many requests today, so some of you may have to wait until tomorrow.



Juli said:


> *Worker:* Byakuya
> *Type:* Avatar
> *Size:* 150x200
> 
> Do your magic.





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Shiner *[Byakuya]
- *TRI05 *[Muse]
- *Vampire Princess* [Muse]
- *Milkshake *[Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> omgs i remember both of you from a long time omg you guys stuff is so sexy *A*
> 
> A) Avatars
> Worker; Bya
> ...



Hopefully this meant I could choose between the stocks myself =p




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Shiner *[Byakuya]
- *TRI05 *[Muse]
- *Vampire Princess* [Muse]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]


----------



## Juli (May 1, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Unfortunately I don't have time for too many requests today, so some of you may have to wait until tomorrow.



Fantastic! Thank you. <3


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2011)

You have to wait another day or two before requesting again, Kagura. :>

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Shiner *[Byakuya]
- *TRI05 *[Muse]
- *Vampire Princess* [Muse]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Well, I'd like a set with a 150x200 avatar... But I don't know which of these pictures to use! 



In there are sixteen pictures, all of the highest quality. Can you experiment with them, see which looks good and what doesn't, what'd fit in a set and what wouldn't? Just throw out a few ideas and go from there?


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2011)

I'll do it.. probably tomorrow


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2011)

Take your time.


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Hopefully this meant I could choose between the stocks myself =p
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yays! ;3 So beautiful~

Actually, it meant that i just wanted one avatar for each stock  but if you don't wanna do that, it's fine with me.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 1, 2011)

*This is a request to Muse or Bya it does not matter to me.
*
Can you make a avatar 150X150 out of this, i want it with the big guy with the blue sword of course. 

If the picture is to big i will try and find a smaller one.

The Borders, and all that other specific stuff is all up to you i am a easy person to make happy.

P.S I found a smaller one but the quality is lower.


----------



## Muse (May 1, 2011)

*TRI05:*








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Shiner* [Byakuya]
- *Vampire Princess* [Muse]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]
- *RumbleKing Yoshitsune* [Muse]


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2011)

*Worker:* Both, if possible.  (I'd really like to see what you both come up with)
But if that is impossible, then either will do ^^

*Request type:* Set 

*Stock:* 

I love this stock so much  That after Kelsey's epic work, I'd really like to see what you, also talented workers, make from it. =)

*Size:* 150x150 (Avatar) and the max. size while still beeing able to put a logo underneath without exceeding the max. sig limit (signature).

*Border:* Thin black, please.

*Text:* no text.

*Effects/Other: * What you think looks best. ^^ (And please show as much of the image as possible in the signature)

Will rep and cred offcourse. (Might use on other forums, if that's not a problem)


----------



## TRI05 (May 1, 2011)

THANKS muse..awesome job..im 24'd but ill rep when i can.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: 150x150 avi; sig is up to you
Effects and borders: Up to you
Stock: 
I would like Luffy(guy at the bottom) in the avi 
Text: "Dreamer"

Thanks xD


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on opening up the shop again!


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. ^_______^



shiner said:


> worker: byakuya
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: various



Not a big fan of this stock either. <3






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Vampire Princess* [Muse]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]
- *RumbleKing Yoshitsune* [Muse]
- *MiamiCity15* [Any]
- *Scizor* [Both]


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2011)

*Vampire Princess:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]
- *RumbleKing Yoshitsune* [Muse]
- *MiamiCity15* [Any]
- *Scizor* [Both]


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2011)

Can I request again? xD

- Worker: any. You both are awesome 
- .
- . Do whatever you want with this (transparency or a regular sig. Whatever you think looks good). You can leave the "deadman wonderland" text but please remove the date and the volume. If you can't then it's ok >.<).

I hope the stock is good enough for you, this is the best quality I could find. It's damn hard to find any decent Deadman Wonderland fanarts 

Thanks <3


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2011)

*RumbleKing Yoshitsune:*





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]
- *MiamiCity15* [Muse]
- *Scizor* [Both]
- *Selva* [Any]


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2011)

*MiamiCity15:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Winny* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Both]
- *Selva* [Muse]
- *Kagura* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I'd like a set with a 150x200 avatar... But I don't know which of these pictures to use!



I don't know if you're going to like these, but oh well.. at least I tried 











*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Both]
- *Selva* [Muse]
- *Kagura* [Byakuya]


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

What does it say above "winner"? 

But yeah, I do like that quite a bit. I'll make sure to put it on when the staff are done with this Valve thing.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2011)

Muse said:


> *RumbleKing Yoshitsune:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of these are perfect.

Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> What does it say above "winner"?
> 
> But yeah, I do like that quite a bit. I'll make sure to put it on when the staff are done with this Valve thing.



Good to hear. 

It says Douze Jawe, which (in sekrit Byaspeak) means Memos is a poopie.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 2, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Vampire Princess:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so amazing I can't even come up with the words... Thanks so much; I freaking love it!


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2011)

Kagura, I'm not going to work on another set for you when you probably won't wear it for more than two minutes anyway, if at all. 

Considering how often you request sets from other shops, I assume this won't be an issue.

No hard feelings, it's just not worth my time.


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Both]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## Alien (May 2, 2011)

worker: byakuya
request: ava 
stock: 
size: 150x200
border: your choice
text: Urahara

Gonna request something from Muse next time


----------



## Ishamael (May 2, 2011)

Worker: Whoever is available
Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: 125x125 
Effects: Do whatever you want but just have the guy for the avatar.


----------



## Byakuya (May 2, 2011)

Alien said:


> worker: byakuya
> request: ava
> stock:
> size: 150x200
> ...






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Both]
- *Selva* [Muse]
- *Ishmael* [Any]


----------



## Alien (May 2, 2011)

Oh god, it's so glorious. Bya goddammit, you're my favorite shop owner ever now.

I love you to death 

/slightly gay 

<3


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 2, 2011)

Muse said:


> *MiamiCity15:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!

The background is genius <3

Great work I'll definitely be back again xD

+rep.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

Request: Set
stock: 
size: senior

Just work your magic.


----------



## blackfire96 (May 3, 2011)

requesting a set please!!!


i dont know what to tell you on effects or anything else like that soo go with what you think will like right im sure i will love it!!!  but i would like the edges rounded please.thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 3, 2011)

For Bya <3

Just an avy

stock: 

Size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if possible)

rep and credit. Thank you


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2011)

*Scizor:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]
- *Ishmael* [Any]
- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]


----------



## RockpiRate (May 3, 2011)

For Muse
*Set *

*Ava* - 150x150 
*Text* "It will never change
So here it stays
Forever is my name" on sig. 
Everything else it's up ti you. 
Thanks again Muse.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Scizor:*



Awesome! Thanks!

I'll be using this on another forum (as that is okay, as far as I know) ^^

Repped and will cred ^^


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]
- *Ishmael* [Any]
- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2011)

*Selva:*






*Spoiler*: _Set w/ Trans Sig_ 









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [Any]
- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]


----------



## Suhoon (May 3, 2011)

Signature for Muse
360px height

Text: One... or Two?

Any effects/cropping are fine Just make it look pleasing


----------



## Milkshake (May 3, 2011)

Can I have both of you please ~! (and if it's too early to request, sorry!)

Avatars (1 of each stock);
Worker; Bya
Border: anything that fits
Stock;


*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_ 









Sig
Worker; Muse

*Spoiler*: __ 







text: none
border: doesn't matter
size: not too big


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2011)

*Ishmael:*





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]
- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]


----------



## Selva (May 4, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Selva:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


omg I love them both  thank you so much Muse. I love your work pek


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Worker: *_Byakuya_
> 
> *Request type: *_Set _
> 
> ...



I failed to re-create the look of that partiular avatar, so unfortunately the awful version below is all you get. Sorry!








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]
- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2011)

Why am I no longer on the 'up next' list?


----------



## Alien (May 4, 2011)

You have to wait a couple of days before requesting again


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

Well that is also true, but I thought Muse already completed yours?


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Well that is also true, but I thought Muse already completed yours?



I requested for both workers 
And as I was told that that was ok and as Muse had me listed on the 'up next' list with your username (byakuya) behind it, I thought I was next in line.

But I'd understand if this was just a misunderstanding on my part


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

Ah, I actually thought you wanted us both to work on the same set or something..

Unfortunately that sort of violates our "one ava/set/request per member" rule, but you can make a new request tomorrow.

Hope this is okay.


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Ah, I actually thought you wanted us both to work on the same set or something..
> 
> Unfortunately that sort of violates our "one ava/set/request per member" rule, but you can make a new request tomorrow.
> 
> Hope this is okay.



I understand. =)

No problem, I'll request again tommorrow ^^


----------



## Jαmes (May 4, 2011)

set request for either bya or brandy because i know either of them will make this magical :fly


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2011)

^Sorry for the confusion guys 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]
- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]
- *James* [Any]

Will do some of these later today <3


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> For Bya <3
> 
> Just an avy
> 
> ...








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [Any]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]
- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]
- *James* [Any]


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

*A N N O U N C E M E N T !*

has now joined our shop, and will help out with requests from now on. He'll update his  on the front page with some of his works.



*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *eternal fail* [Any]
- *blackfire96* [~M~]
- *RockpiRate* [Muse]
- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]
- *James* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

James: 





*U P ~ N E X T*

*- eternal fail *[Any]
*- blackfire96 *[~M~]
*- RockpiRate* [Muse]
-* T.O.P *[Muse]
*- Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

Blackfire



Sorry it's not that good but the stock is lq and I didn't know if you wanted the background removed.


*- eternal fail *[~M~]
*- RockpiRate* [Muse]
-* T.O.P *[Muse]
*- Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]


----------



## Elias (May 4, 2011)

for byakuku


*Spoiler*: __ 





150 x 200

Can you add some text to it also please? Anything you think that sounds cool.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

*
UP ~ NEXT*

*- RockpiRate* [Muse]
-* T.O.P *[Muse]
*- Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]
*-elias* [Byakuya]


----------



## Fear (May 4, 2011)

Byakuya, what font do use for the above avatars?


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2011)

*RockpiRate:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *T.O.P* [Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]
- *elias* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2011)

elias said:


> for byakuku
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Fear said:


> Byakuya, what font do use for the above avatars?



Adobe Gothic Std

*U P  ~  N E X T*

-* T.O.P *[Muse]
- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse ]


----------



## Jαmes (May 4, 2011)

~M~ said:


> James:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m-kun this is great  but i'll need a sig for this too. my request was for a set


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

wait can't you see the sig?


----------



## Z (May 4, 2011)

Avatar of  only please

Don't really mind who does it since you're all great at this. I'd like it in a couple of borders if that's not too much trouble thanks.


----------



## Muse (May 4, 2011)

*T.O.P:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake* [Avas: Byakuya ~ Sig: Muse]
-* Z *[Any]


----------



## Suhoon (May 4, 2011)

Muse said:


> *T.O.P:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love  thank you Muse.


----------



## Milkshake (May 4, 2011)

Muse, I'm editing my request stock so you can hold out on it if you haven't already started ;3


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2011)

For Byakuya



150x150


----------



## blackfire96 (May 4, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Blackfire
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not that good but the stock is lq and I didn't know if you wanted the background removed.



it perfect!  lol thankies rep + cred coming up


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2011)

Type: Set
Worker: Byakuya
Stock: 
Size: sig can be any size, avatars 150x150 and 200x250


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2011)

Z:

 ; 

Tell me if you want a different border but I liked these two most. 
*
UP NEXT*
*- Milkshake* [bya and muse]
*- Raizen* [Bya]


----------



## Z (May 4, 2011)

No need it looks great :33


----------



## dream (May 4, 2011)

Oh my god.  I love it.


----------



## Muse (May 5, 2011)

*Milkshake:*





Also, regarding your ava request from Bya~ he only takes one stock per request sorry 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
-* Darth Sidious *[Byakuya]
-* Raizen *[Byakuya]


----------



## Scizor (May 5, 2011)

*Worker:* Byakuya ^^

*Request type:* Set 

*Stock:* 

I love this stock so much  

*Size:* 150x150 (Avatar) and the max. size while still beeing able to put a logo underneath without exceeding the max. sig limit (signature).

*Border:* Thin black, please.

*Text:* no text, please.

*Effects/Other: * What you think looks best. ^^ (And please show as much of the image as possible in the signature)

Will rep and cred offcourse. (Might use on other forums, if that's not a problem)


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

*Request for ~M~*

*Request type*: Set 

*Stock*:  or   

*Size*: 150x200 (Avatar) and sig up to you.

*Border*: None.

*Text*: On sig, "Avatar Korra"; can I have one without the text, please?.

*Effects/Other*: Make it look epic 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Byakuya (May 5, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> For Byakuya
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen *[Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [~M~]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Byakuya again


----------



## Sayaka (May 5, 2011)

~M~

avatars

ava 150x200 150x150 and 170x220




dotted white borders, no borders, and random


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2011)

@muse: baawww, really? ;-; but i only wanted one avy of each byaaaa

oh wells, pick whichever stock i guess 

btw, thanks for the sig pek


----------



## Fear (May 5, 2011)

*Bya~*

*Avatar
150x150

*
Thank you.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 5, 2011)

Thank you Bya. I love them.


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: __







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Raizen *[Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Kagura* [~M~]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Bya~*
> 
> *Avatar
> 150x150
> ...







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Raizen *[Byakuya]
- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Kagura* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2011)

; 

*UP ~ NEXT*

*- Raizen *[Byakuya]
*- Scizor *[Byakuya]
*- Kagura* [~M~]


----------



## dixie (May 7, 2011)

where is the tea in this art department!!  

those look great, must hunt out some tea stock and get something star-ized!!


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2011)

;  ;  ;  

170 x 220 can't be used on nf so... yeah. 

*UP ~ NEXT*

*- Raizen *[Byakuya]
*- Scizor *[Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

Milkshake, what Brandy meant to say is that you may only make one request per 2-3 days. If you give us 4-5 stocks and then ask for 4-5 different avatars/sigs, it will count as several requests.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;
> 
> 170 x 220 can't be used on nf so... yeah.
> 
> ...



i love it but can ya get rid of sexy


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2011)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2011)

thanks its perfect


----------



## Synn (May 7, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> *UP ~ NEXT*
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

Scizor, Muse already made you a set from that stock a few days ago. You also seem to be wearing another version right now.

There's no need for me to do it again.




*U P  ~  N E X T*

None.


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2011)

request: 150x200 ava 
worker: doesn't matter
stock: 
note: focus on Wrex (the guy in the middle)
border: your choice
text: Wrex

<3


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

WHO THE HELL ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO BE

DEMON


----------



## Milkshake (May 7, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Milkshake, what Brandy meant to say is that you may only make one request per 2-3 days. If you give us 4-5 stocks and then ask for 4-5 different avatars/sigs, it will count as several requests.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.



OHHHHHHHHH. Okay.

Thank you so much, it is beautiful pek

have to spread first tho.


----------



## Byakuya (May 7, 2011)

No problem, and you don't have to rep me.


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Alien* [~M~]


----------



## Raizen (May 7, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you so much. I love it! 

EDIT: Don't worry about not making the 200x250 avatar. I don't mind :33


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2011)

;  ;  ; 
*
UP NEXT*
none


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2011)

Love the Krogan Battlemaster M-koon


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2011)

- 150x200


Borders: None
Effects: If you want
Text: If you want


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2011)

*Darth Nihilus:*

Seems like you wanted something simple so that's wut i did, hope it's good :3

If it's not and you want something diff just let me know


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2011)

A different coloring would work 

And have the sig size at 500x200 and 450x200 if you don't mind


----------



## Z (May 7, 2011)

For Byakuya, just an avatar please. Would like it in a bunch of different borders

Text: Thors



Try to take out the writing please. Thanks


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2011)

Alrighty


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2011)

For ~M~,



150x150 please.


----------



## Muse (May 7, 2011)

*Darth Nihilus:*


















*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *valerian* [Byakuya]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2011)

love love

Oh mein square


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 8, 2011)

signature request



small stock, anyways, effects yeah and do what you want, just take out the bot left and bot right small little text, keep the signature.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2011)

For Bya.  

Request:  Set
Size:  Senior
Stock: 

Do as yo please.  :33


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Scizor, Muse already made you a set from that stock a few days ago. You also seem to be wearing another version right now.
> 
> There's no need for me to do it again.
> 
> ...



I was told it was alright by both of you, and I am wearing muse's version on another forum. I wanted to wear your version on this forum, as I am also wearing Kelsey's version on another forum (a third forum, another forum as on which I'm wearing Muse's version offcourse).

Can you (byakuya) please make me your version of a set out of that stock which I can wear here?


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2011)

^ Alright, if we already told you it was fine then I apologize. I guess you really do love that stock. 


Z said:


> For Byakuya, just an avatar please. Would like it in a bunch of different borders
> 
> Text: Thors
> 
> ...







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Nova* [Any]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Alright, if we already told you it was fine then I apologize. I guess you really do love that stock.



Yes I do. Thank you very much for understanding. =)


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

set request for any star artist pek 



resize please to 460px


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Scizor* [Byakuya]
- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Nova* [Muse]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *James* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Nova* [Muse]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *James* [~M~]


----------



## Elle (May 8, 2011)

Byakuya ~ Ava ~ 150x200 please


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2011)

*Nova:*

The stock was really poor quality so there wasn't much I could do with it, I hope you like it~











*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *James* [~M~]
- *Elle* [Byakuya]


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



Awesome!

But can you please remove the writing on the avatar 
(Also, what does the writing say? my eyes are bad )
Then it's perfect =D

Rep coming your way


----------



## ~M~ (May 8, 2011)

;  ; 

 ;  ; 

*NEXT*

*- valerian* [Byakuya]
*- eternal fail *[Byakuya]
*- Elle *[Byakuya]


----------



## Anarch (May 8, 2011)

Set Request Please  :

For : Anyone 

Senior Size ( 150X150 avatar and any size sig that looks good )
Styles,effects whatever looks good.Please don't round the borders though.


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2011)

^I'll do your request 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Elle* [Byakuya]
- *Anarch* [Muse]


----------



## Byakuya (May 8, 2011)

Elle said:


> Byakuya ~ Ava ~ 150x200 please



I kept it simple, hope you don't mind.




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Anarch* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2011)

*Anarch:*








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2011)

For Muse

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Stock: 

I'd like it in a different variety of borders if that's not too much trouble


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> ...



beautiful  but i must fuckin spread what is this?


----------



## Muse (May 8, 2011)

*Darth Sidious:*









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]


----------



## Elle (May 8, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I kept it simple, hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't mind at all ~ I love the stark contrast and the crop - your judgement is wonderful as expected <3  Thank you!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 8, 2011)

They all look beautiful thank you


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

can i request again? i don't think so  

but it's a modification of the latest one


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

it's still for you m-kun  

so i very recently found the grass starter fanart by the same artist who drew the water starters i asked to have a set made of. and since i already have the fire, i was wondering if you could make a set with all three of them side by side  


*Spoiler*: __ 









if it's not too much to ask


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

oh and double reps of course


----------



## ~M~ (May 8, 2011)

Sure, I shall get to it tomorrow. 



*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
-* james* [~M~]


----------



## Tachikoma (May 9, 2011)

Is this usable byababe?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 9, 2011)

Byakuya:



150x150

Can you get Kevin Durant and Derrick Rose both in the same ava (the 2 guys on the left)?

Simple effects like for Elle, and borders.

Preciate it.


----------



## Anarch (May 9, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Anarch:*


 
Thanks , they're awesome


----------



## Byakuya (May 9, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Is this usable byababe?







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *James* [~M~]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]


----------



## Tachikoma (May 9, 2011)

I love you


----------



## Raizen (May 9, 2011)

Worker: Byakuya
Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Thanks in advance :33

EDIT: I changed the stock. I hope it's not a problem.


----------



## Pseudo (May 9, 2011)

Worker: Byakuya
Request: Set
Stock:
Size:Junior
I want a border and some great effects. Thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2011)

*Worker:* ~M~
*Request: *Set (two avatars)
*Stocks:
*

Avatar [] []

Signature []
*Sizes: 
*

Avatar - 150 x 150

Signature - nothing too big
*Text: *Time 
*Border: *Dotted
*Other:* I'd like something like this [] or this [_link_]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 9, 2011)

Bya could I have this ava in Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 120 pixels or 50.0 KB (whichever is smaller) too please?


----------



## Byakuya (May 9, 2011)

I'm too hungry to comprehend your request


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

Silly bya, you must believe. 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *James* [~M~]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
*- Atlantic Storm*  [~M~]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 9, 2011)

Requesting a set for anyone willing. 

 150x200


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

James I was lazy and tired to just combine all the sigs I made but I had to make them a lot smaller to fit in the sig limit. I can redo them all and try again if it's too ugly. 



*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
*- Atlantic Storm*  [~M~]
- *Mist Puppet *[Any]


----------



## Alien (May 9, 2011)

For Muse

150x200 ava please



<3


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

~M~ said:


> James I was lazy and tired to just combine all the sigs I made but I had to make them a lot smaller to fit in the sig limit. I can redo them all and try again if it's too ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the fire starter image i linked is different m-kun :33 max width is 550 so can you make it bigger?  

naughty lazy m


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

Huh, those images didn't load the first time. Anyways, sure. I didn't know the limit and I asked byakuya but he didn't know. 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
*- Atlantic Storm*  [~M~]
- *Mist Puppet *[Any]
- *James*  [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Muse]


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









do they load now? :33


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I got em.


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

;  




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *Mist Puppet *[Any]
- *James*  [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (May 9, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T* 

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *James*  [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Muse]


----------



## Z (May 9, 2011)

Avatar please. Don't care who does it.


----------



## rice (May 10, 2011)

avatar please 

[sp][/sp]

make it less girly please  anyone's fine


----------



## Tachikoma (May 10, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> I'm too hungry to comprehend your request



I wanted a 100 by 120 for neogaf


----------



## Byakuya (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to be pretty busy this week, so those of you who requested from me will unfortunately have to wait longer than usual. <3

Also, Muse will likely be gone for about a week due to lack of internet access.


----------



## Kikyo (May 10, 2011)

^ 

Then I shall request from ~M~ 

Senior Set: 
Ava of the boy please and be creative


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2011)

Avatar for ~M~ pls 


*Spoiler*: __ 








150x150.
border; doesn't matter


----------



## Byakuya (May 11, 2011)

Read  before you flame me for the lack of sigs.




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *James*  [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Z*  [~M~]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

request for whomever
type: avatar
size: senior
border: dotted
stock:


----------



## ~M~ (May 11, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Z*  [~M~]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2011)

valerian said:


> For ~M~,
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 please.



Edited my request.


----------



## ~M~ (May 11, 2011)

;  ;  

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *valerian*  [~M~]
- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2011)

Don't know if this quality is good enough, but if it could be made "better" that'd be cool. ;P

--

For Byakuya:

*Stock:* 
*Border:* Sqaured
*Size:* 150x200
*Notes:* Is it possible to just get Kaiden and his gun without Shepard's armor in it? I'm not sure if it'll look better transparented like my current avatar or with effects or something (nothing _too_ fancy.) Whatever you think is best I guess, or both if possible. If not, that's alright. Oh! And if you could keep the color scheme similar to the background.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *U P  ~  N E X T*
> 
> - *valerian* [Byakuya]
> - *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
> ...



thanks m pek but i gotta spread


----------



## Z (May 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;



It's great. Will use soon :33


----------



## ~M~ (May 12, 2011)

;  ; 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Son Goku of Earth* [Byakuya]
- *Raizen * [Byakuya]
- *The Pseudo *  [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Hiro*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 12, 2011)

Set: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Yes please, whatever looks good
Text: "Taemin"

i dont care who does it


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Byakuya:






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Raizen *  [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Hiro*  [Byakuya]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

Raizen said:


> Worker: Byakuya
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior










*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Hiro*  [Byakuya]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Worker: Byakuya
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size:Junior
> I want a border and some great effects. Thanks.



You're not a senior member, so I'm rejecting this request.


----------



## Elle (May 13, 2011)

Avatar 150x200
~M~ please



Realize it's difficult to improve upon perfection but I have faith [in your skills XD]


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]


----------



## Matariki (May 13, 2011)

*for bya*

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: dotted, none
text: "shiner", white font


----------



## Raizen (May 13, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



Thank you so much. I love it


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

Glad you like it. ^_^

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Kikyo*  [~M~]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (May 13, 2011)

;  

 ; 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Muse]
- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya][/QUOTE]


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2011)

*Wrex:*

I hope you like it 









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Frango*  [Muse]
- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2011)

*Frango:*




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2011)

I would like a set please.
A 150x150 avatar and a 150x250 avatar if its not too much trouble. Thank you, I trust you guys to make it look amazing. Great shop

Have it say "Rock On Remchu! "
in the signature...
Thanks!!!

Stock:


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2011)

*Starr:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *RemChu* [Any]


----------



## Alien (May 13, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Wrex:*
> 
> I hope you like it



You got rid of the white background 

Excellent work <3


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2011)

Wrex said:


> You got rid of the white background



Did you want me to leave it? 

If so I can change it :33


----------



## Alien (May 13, 2011)

No it's good, i dislike white backgrounds in ava's <3

 is positive


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2011)

Ok good 

Glad you like it


----------



## rice (May 13, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Frango:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 13, 2011)

for byakuya

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: your choice


----------



## Byakuya (May 13, 2011)

I will do yours tomorrow. 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Milkshake*  [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Any]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *RemChu* [Any]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> *U P  ~  N E X T*
> 
> - *Wrex* [Muse]
> - *Frango*  [Muse]
> ...


Thanks Bya.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 13, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>



Outstanding job.


----------



## ~M~ (May 14, 2011)

;  ;  ;  ; 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Tsukiyo*  [~M~]
- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *RemChu* [Any]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (May 14, 2011)

; 





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *RemChu* [Any]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks its awesome 

except their is something wrong with the avas says their is an incorrect file extension.


----------



## Kikyo (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> ;






I love you ~M~
Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;
> 
> *U P  ~  N E X T*
> 
> ...


ME GUSTA <3
THANK YOU M~


----------



## ~M~ (May 14, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> thanks its awesome
> 
> except their is something wrong with the avas says their is an incorrect file extension.



oh, that's tinypic's fault. One sec. 

 ;


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 14, 2011)

thanks M


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2011)

*RemChu:*

Not sure if you meant 150x250, or if that was a mistake and you meant 150x200, so I went ahead and made both sizes :3









[more in next post~]


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2011)

*RemChu [cont.]:*









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Request for Muse.  :33

Request:  Set
Size:  Senior and if it isn't too much trouble could you make a 150x200 version alongside the 150x150 avatar?
Stock:  

Work your magic.


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2011)

Senior set request please <3
- Worker: anyone. I love you all XD
- Stock: 
- Ava: On the Tom wearing the locket.
- Sig: I just want the Tom with the Hufflepuff's cup and Slytherin's locket in the sig. Don't include the other Toms or the text.

Make it smexy  thank you ^^


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]
- *eternal fail*  [Muse]
- *Selva*  [Muse]  (...i had to claim this, harry potter /dies )


----------



## Egotism (May 15, 2011)

Avatar

Worker: Muse
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: 150x150


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

muse 

set 

150x200

not too many effects 

dotted white borders

on sig "I think your are pretty Menma"


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2011)

*Eternal Fail:*

Hope you like it 










*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]
- *Selva*  [Muse]
- *Egotism*  [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [Muse]  [Question: Is the improper grammar for the sig text on purpose? Just had to check ]


----------



## Sayaka (May 15, 2011)

LOL Thanks xD 

no


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2011)

Alright, I'm glad I checked then


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Eternal Fail:*
> 
> Hope you like it



I love them.  Thank you.


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2011)

*Selva:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Shiner*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]
- *Egotism*  [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [Muse]


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD

THANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNK YOU FOR THAT SET!!!1

Better than anything I could ever make lol, going to use it right now.


Thanks a million Muse. Seriously one of my favorite sets of all time!!!!!1
:Kanye West


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2011)

omg  thank you for the set. I love it


----------



## Byakuya (May 16, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guise. :3



Seiko said:


> *for bya*
> 
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> ...






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious*  [Byakuya]
- *Egotism*  [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [Muse]


----------



## Byakuya (May 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> for byakuya
> 
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: your choice







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Egotism*  [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [Muse]


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

bya

stock: 
size: 150x200
border: your choice
text: Ichigo
note: could you place the text on his left hand (from his pov) ? The hand doesn't look well proportioned imo


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2011)

*Egotism:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Kagura*  [Muse]
- *Wrex*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

Love it! +rep


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2011)

*Kagura:*








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Wrex*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2011)

K K k k K K K K K KAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAII

OMG SOOO CUTE


----------



## Byakuya (May 16, 2011)

Wrex said:


> bya
> 
> stock:
> size: 150x200
> ...






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]


----------



## Alien (May 16, 2011)

Bya, i want to rape you more and more as time goes on <3


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2011)

I 2nd Wrex's comment


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

*Bya~*

*Stock *- 
*Specifics: *Focus on the guy on the left (You probably already know this).
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* Vegeta
*
Edit: *

Could I have the exact same as above, but 170x170 (Profile pic) and the text saying Fear. No border.


----------



## Rima (May 16, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock for avy: 
Stock for sig: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Anything. Just make it look good.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Fear*  [Byakuya]
- *Rima*  [Muse]


----------



## wes (May 17, 2011)

can i have a sig please :33

Stock : 

Size : senior
Border : whatever u deem best
Text : Ganso
Effects : go wild i like flashy


----------



## Sora (May 17, 2011)

requesting a set

source: 
can you remove the 2011 text please
dotted border


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2011)

*Rima:*









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Elle*  [~M~]
- *Fear*  [Byakuya]
- *Jonathan Reis*  [Any]
- *Sora*  [Any]


----------



## Satsuki (May 17, 2011)

Byacaeks can you make me an ava? 





I dunno what is quality to you guys so I just took four pics I liked. Just make avas from one


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2011)

;  ;  

Sorry it took so long, punish me T__T 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Fear*  [Byakuya]
- *Jonathan Reis*  [Any]
- *Sora*  [Any]
- *Skotty*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Elle (May 17, 2011)

Thanks M!  No worries, I was in no rush XD.


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 












You get two text options for the price of one. not because I didn't read the request at first

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Fear*  [Byakuya]
- *Sora*  [Any]
- *Skotty*  [Byakuya]


----------



## wes (May 18, 2011)

ty i love it


----------



## Byakuya (May 18, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sora*  [Any]
- *Skotty*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 18, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Byacaeks can you make me an ava?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't turn out too well, sorry. T_T




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sora*  [Muse]


----------



## Fear (May 18, 2011)

Thank you.

Could you still do the last thing I asked. I edited the post, you might not have been aware.


----------



## Byakuya (May 18, 2011)

Fear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could you still do the last thing I asked. I edited the post, you might not have been aware.



Err.. I didn't save the .psd file, sorry.


----------



## Fear (May 18, 2011)

Do eet again naow

No worries. Thank you bya~


----------



## Kikyo (May 18, 2011)

Worker: Bya
Senior set: 
Text: Arya Stark, Winter is Coming
Effects: up to you

No rush


----------



## Satsuki (May 18, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Didn't turn out too well, sorry. T_T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dsgfhjgffgjghj <333333333333


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2011)

*Sora:*









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2011)

Request for Byakuya

*Avatar Stock:*  150x200
*Signature Stock:* 
*Borders:* No borders
*Effects:* Whatever comes to mind
*Text:* Your choice


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2011)

Avy Request for ~M~
Borders: No borders
Effects: Your choice
Text: My name is Dante
Stock:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 19, 2011)

avatar request for Byakuya
stock: 
size: senior
borders: up to you


----------



## Muse (May 20, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihillus*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [~M~]
- *Sazen*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2011)

Sazen said:


> avatar request for Byakuya
> stock:
> size: senior
> borders: up to you






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihillus*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (May 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for Byakuya
> 
> *Avatar Stock:*  150x200
> *Signature Stock:*
> ...



Sorry for the shitty result, this is not my week. 









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious*  [~M~]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2011)

Now that's what's up mein square


----------



## colours (May 20, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Sorry for the shitty result, this is not my week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not my kind of week, my ass 

/done spamming


----------



## ~M~ (May 20, 2011)

Darth:
 ;  ; 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]


----------



## Jαmes (May 20, 2011)

i want to request a juvia set by i don't have a stock


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2011)

thank you


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2011)

*Request for:* ~M~ 
*Type:* avatar 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Text:* _I've lost_ 
*Border:* like  one 
*Effects:* of your choice 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






 Sorry if the stock's shitty, but pls make it work.


----------



## Fear (May 21, 2011)

*Bya~*

*⇨Request:* Two avatars
*⇨Stock: * and*
**⇨Text: *Vegeta
*⇨Size: *150x150

Not the greatest of stocks, but I have faith in your Photoshop skills.


----------



## ~M~ (May 21, 2011)

By the way guys bya is taking a short break from nf. 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Kyochi* ~M~
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (May 21, 2011)

;  ;  ; 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## kyochi (May 21, 2011)

thank you, they're excellent


----------



## Kikyo (May 22, 2011)

~M~ said:


> By the way guys bya is taking a short break from nf.
> 
> 
> *U P  ~  N E X T*
> ...



of course he is, I asked him for a set. :sigh
He always does that when I ask.


----------



## Empathy (May 22, 2011)

Just an Signature please.

Worker doesn't matter, whoever thinks they can do nice work with the stock.

Senior Size, with a little extra room.

Squared Border. 

Stock: [] 

Effects are at the artist's discretion. Please have the Signature match my current Avatar. 

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.

*Edit:* Oh, and can you add "Greed the Avaricious" on it as Text.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2011)

Avatar request.

Thanks you guys are awesome.

stock: 

scratch that.
 kinda  a waste of time so 

set request. Whoever is good cuz your all good artist. 

Uh some 150x200 avatars with the set would be appreciated. Can't use them yet though.

Stock is

is it okay I drop a link to the picture?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Muse (May 23, 2011)

*Empathy:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *RemChu* [Any]


----------



## Empathy (May 23, 2011)

Wow, that was fast. Thank you excellent work. It looks wonderful, thanks so much again.


----------



## ~M~ (May 23, 2011)

; 






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (May 23, 2011)

Oh no brandy did I steal your request?


----------



## Muse (May 23, 2011)

No lol 

I didn't put my name on it so it's my bad :3

Your's is prettier anyway


----------



## ~M~ (May 23, 2011)

None can match your beauty T_T


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

Avatar request for Muse

Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border


----------



## ~M~ (May 24, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (May 24, 2011)

*Darth Sidious:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Matariki (May 25, 2011)

byakuya please :33

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none
text: "Supreme", in a small box


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2011)

Reminder that bya is on break but idk when he'll be back, maybe a couple more days. 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]


----------



## Elle (May 25, 2011)

*Request for:* anyone  
*Type:* avatar 
*Size:* 150x200
*Text:* TOSHIRO *or* HITSUGAYA *and* Believe 
*Border:* your choice
*Effects:* your choice


*Spoiler*: _Stock_


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Elle* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2011)

;  ; 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]


----------



## Elle (May 25, 2011)

I sense a pattern here  ~ Love them  thx


----------



## Grimmjow (May 26, 2011)

I know he is on vacation but he did my avy and I want it the same but just bigger.

Just like this: 

Stock:  

Size:150x200

Text: none
If you can't do it I understand. You did it for me years ago.


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2011)

I know it's not quite as good but I doubt bya saved the .psd so I tried to recreate it for you since he would have to anyways :x


----------



## Grimmjow (May 26, 2011)

No, it's really good Em. Thank you lots. I think I'll double rep my friend. Appreciate it.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2011)

request for anyone 
size: senior
stock: 
border: none
do whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Muse (May 26, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Starr* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (May 26, 2011)

*Starr:*





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]


----------



## Alien (May 27, 2011)

Request for M-kun this time 

ava please

size: 150x200
stock: 
border: your choice
text: Duke 

make it manly


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2011)

omg, those are amazing, thank you sweetie pek


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2011)

;  ;  ;  ; 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]


----------



## Z (May 28, 2011)

For anyone (since all 3 of you are great) 

*Stock -* 

A senior sized avatar please. Can I get it in some rounded borders and some square type borders? Thanks a lot.


----------



## ~M~ (May 29, 2011)

;  ;  ; 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Milkshake* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Stock: *
*Size:* Senior signature, with an avatar size of 150x200.
*Text:* On the avatar, I'd like it to say "Blue Exorcist".
*Worker:* ~M~


----------



## Milkshake (May 31, 2011)

Cancel my request pls c:


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2011)

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Naked Snacks!* [Any]
- Laix [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2011)

; 





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo*  [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Naked Snacks!* [Any]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2011)

Request for: ~M~
Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin white
Effects: your choice
Stock:


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 1, 2011)

Byakuya is too busy so it'd be nice if you guys picked me or muse to do the requests instead 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo* [Any]
- *Fear* [Any]
- *Seiko* [Any]
- *Naked Snacks!* [Any]
-*Sidious* [~M~]


----------



## Naked (Jun 1, 2011)

Cancel my request please.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone:

 150x200 avatar with no text. Square border please.


----------



## Muse (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hiro:*





hope you like :3


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo* [Any] (Awaiting response)
- *Fear* [Any] (Awaiting response)
- *Seiko* [Any] (Awaiting response)
-*Sidious* [~M~]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 1, 2011)

Set?
Stocks- if its low q
use this one 

Avy-150x200
Sig you choose

Text-Avy-Bump
Sig- Give me power!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2011)

m

avy on the blue haired girl senior and  150x200

on sig "let the music flow in our blood, let it take over ,  in our bonds and trust in one another 



go crazy 

dotted white borders


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

M or Muse can take it, I don't mind.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 2, 2011)

set please 

hope the stock is good enough


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 2, 2011)

Either one of you is just fine, as you both well know.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 2, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Text: On Ava
Effects: Make it fancy 
Size: Junior but make a Senior ava as well.
Please and thank you in advance 

EDIT: Fixed stock.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2011)

Avy for Em

stock: 

Size: 150x200 

Text: Another night another *Dream*

Border: none

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2011)

~M~
*
Avatar*
 (focused on the Yugi with the dice)
150 x 150

*Signature*

The size should be small enough to still allow additional things within my signature
Rounded border
'Independence' somewhere too.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry about the wait guys I started on a few but photoshop closed without saving them and I've been busy  

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo* [Any] 
- *Fear* [Any] 
- *Seiko*  [~M~]
- *Sidious* [~M~]
- *Vegeta* [Any]
- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Any]
- *Sanshouo* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Seiko: 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo* [Any] 
- *Fear* [Any] 
- *Sidious* [~M~]
- *Vegeta* [Any]
- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Any]
- *Sanshouo* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Sidious:  ;  ; 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kikyo* [Any] 
- *Fear* [Any] 
- *Vegeta* [Any]
- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Any]
- *Sanshouo* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kikyo:*









*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Fear* [Muse]
- *Vegeta* [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [Any] *(Note: Your stock isn't showing up, plz fix link)*
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

*Fear:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Vegeta* [Muse]
- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [Any] *(Note: Your stock isn't showing up, plz fix link)*
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

*^Vegeta^Two^:*










*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [Any] *(Note: Your stock isn't showing up, plz fix link)*
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

i fixed the link btw.


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

Alrighty, thanks 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Kagura*  [~M~]
- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [Any]
- *Grimmjow* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Fear (Jun 5, 2011)

Quality.

I will rep once I am 24'd.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 5, 2011)

That's too much text for me kagura. 

Grimmjow: 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [Any]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

btw, can i change my request from [Any] to [~M~]? thanks.


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

^Sure, but turn off your sig please~


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Anarch* [Muse]
- *Sanshouo* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]


----------



## KohZa (Jun 5, 2011)

request avy for ~M~ 


avy of the guy in orange.effect is up to you and no border pls.thx .


----------



## Muse (Jun 5, 2011)

*Anarch:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sanshouo* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]


----------



## Anarch (Jun 6, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Anarch:*



Amazing,thanks , will use soon.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 6, 2011)

Araragi please, the vampire boy on the right 



I will accept love from Em or Brandy


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I will do yours.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 6, 2011)

Bya omg


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 6, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Araragi please, the vampire boy on the right
> 
> 
> 
> I will accept love from Em or Brandy






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sanshouo* [~M~]
- *Atlantic Storm* [~M~]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 6, 2011)

omg


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 6, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Kikyo:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg I love you Brandy!

And yet Bya won't do my requests.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Atlantic Storm:   



It was a little trippy with just the yugi on the right so I made it both of them. 

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sanshouo* [~M~]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]


----------



## Muse (Jun 7, 2011)

*Seiko:*






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Sanshouo* [~M~]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to complain, but could the signature be slightly bigger?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2011)

This a little better?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Sanshouo ;  ;  



Hope this is fancy enough :3 Sorry for the wait too


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 7, 2011)

You're cute 

/hides


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 7, 2011)

Also I can now accept requests again, if anyone is interested. :3


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 7, 2011)

*Request* : Set
*Worker* : M or Byakuya
*Stock* :  ;  ;
*Note* : Make the avy junior and senior sized. Don't make the borders rounded. Use whatever you'd like.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Set Request for Byakuya

*Stock: *
*Avatar Size: *150x200
*Signature Size: *Your choice
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* Whatever works best *
Text*: None


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 7, 2011)

Will do yours and Fritz's.

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [Byakuya]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Edited the stock, mein square


----------



## Alien (Jun 7, 2011)

Bya 
Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x200
Borders: your choice
Effects: your choice
Text: "Naruto", "Naruto Uzumaki" or something else if you can come up with something better


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 7, 2011)

Bya please 

Senior Ava: 
Borders, effects, text, etc: whatever you think will work


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 7, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Bya
> Stock:
> Avatar Size: 150x200
> Borders: your choice
> ...





*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [Byakuya]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]


----------



## Alien (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks my Viking friend <3

turned off my sig in my previous post btw. I always forget to do that


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 7, 2011)

thank youu  sugoi!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Sig: 
Ava: 

Text: "A Survivor Is Born"
Size: Senior
Effects Please and if they could be similar effects that would be nice :33

Border: whatever looks nice

i wants muse to take this


----------



## Muse (Jun 8, 2011)

*Tsukiyo:*








*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [Byakuya]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks 

i have to spread though so ill rep you tomorrow


----------



## Elle (Jun 8, 2011)

Any one of you will be marvelous  ~ 

Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x200
Borders: your choice
Effects: your choice
Text: "Fei Long" "Viewfinder"


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 9, 2011)

Darth, I'm gonna reject that stock because it looks like ass no matter what I do with it.



			
				Elias said:
			
		

> byakuya
> 
> 150 x 200
> 
> ...



Elias, it's already done so put on your dress and whip it out.




*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]
- *Elle* [Muse]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2011)

It's no problem. Kind of felt odd choosing that stock in the first place, even though it has a badass look to it. I'll be back with something else soon enough


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 9, 2011)

Your first stock was way better btw (stormtrooper?) 

Azura's Wrath is awesome, yes, but still. :c


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2011)

Hold up while I get that back up there


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 9, 2011)

I swear I didn't see the part about no text until it was too late.. but I hope you still find the result acceptable 







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]
- *Elle* [Muse]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2011)

I have no problem with it. I thought I said that it didn't matter if you added text, not that it does 

Epic sets as usual, Bya


----------



## Juli (Jun 9, 2011)

Bya please <3

150x200 Avatar 
Effects, text, border up to you.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 9, 2011)

Juli said:


> Bya please <3
> 
> 150x200 Avatar
> Effects, text, border up to you.






*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]
- *Elle* [Muse]


----------



## Juli (Jun 9, 2011)

You're the best. Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Jun 9, 2011)

*Elle:*



*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]


----------



## Elle (Jun 9, 2011)

^_^ BEAUTIFUL   Ty! <3


----------



## Alien (Jun 10, 2011)

For Bya


Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x200
Borders: like this: 
Effects: your choice but the background in the stock is pretty boring so maybe you could do something about that ? 
Text: "117" In the Halo Font perhaps ?


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2011)

Set request please 
- Worker: anyone. Lub you all <3
- Stock: .
- ava on the black haired hottie.
- sig: Sorry the stock isn't the greatest but the manga doesn't have that many fanarts ;___;
So, if you can please hide the text and shiz on the pic (I just want the left part of it). Only if you can. I know it's gonna be effin hard so only if you feel like it :> if not, just cut out the part with the writing and only include the black haired hottie and the other blond guy's heads in the sig. I don't mind. Sig not too big.

If the stock is horribad, tell me to gtfo and I'll try to look for something else XD
Thanks to however take my request.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

The stock is fine, don't worry.


- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kikyo* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2011)

can anyone get rid of that animate thing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

We only accept proper set/avatar requests, and I see no joy in removing that silly logo. You can probably find a superior version of that stock somewhere else.






- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 10, 2011)

I know it look a long time but I've been really lazy because of all the work I have with the end of the school year coming. T_T 

 ;  ; 

do we not do the up next part anymore guys? 

- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

I forgot to quote it, do you miss it?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 10, 2011)

Terribly. Possibly.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

Then let's bring it back. 


*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 10, 2011)

Bya why did you change Fritz's request to myself, I don't want to work with it


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sure you'll manage, let's not discuss it here. :tachipoop

*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Fritz* [Muse]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [Muse]


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 10, 2011)

Byakuya said:


>





You are amazing!


----------



## KohZa (Jun 10, 2011)

~M~ said:


> I know it look a long time but I've been really lazy because of all the work I have with the end of the school year coming. T_T
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> ...


don't worry it looks awesome .thx .


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2011)

*Fritz:*

I hope it's ok that I did this, but it seems the others weren't able to....the sig stock is very poor quality so it was difficult to work with.  This is what I came up with, I hope it's okay~ 





~~~

*Selva:*







*U P  ~  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Byakuya]


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 10, 2011)

could I ask for one?

*Request* : Set.

*Worker* : Anyone.

*Stock* : 

*Signature*: Could you make it using the top half of the picture, primarily encompassing his head but including the statues around him? I would like the size close to or a little under 550X400 If that's fine with you.

*Signature Text*:
Have it say "In their tongue, he is dovahkiin..." somewhere on the right, and then "..DRAGONBORN!" somewhere on the left.
If it's Ok with you guys, could the text have an archaic font as well? If this is too much, then it doesn't matter 

*Avatar*: Junior and Senior Sizes, Of half of the face of the person in the middle with one of the statue's faces appearing somewhere within the picture. If that isn't possible, then just half of the guy's face.

*Style*: Completely up to you, although I would like a very cold or dark-fantasy theme going on.

Thankyou very much!


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2011)

^Could you post a new link to the stock? That one doesn't work. :3


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 11, 2011)

Muse said:


> ^Could you post a new link to the stock? That one doesn't work. :3



Ok. Would it be all right if I change the stock I wanted, too? I guess this is an appropriate time to do so.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah            .


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 11, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Fritz:*
> 
> I hope it's ok that I did this, but it seems the others weren't able to....the sig stock is very poor quality so it was difficult to work with.  This is what I came up with, I hope it's okay~
> 
> ...



It is ok, I like it and I'm really sorry for the stock, it was the best I could find 

Repped and cred.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2011)

emmu darling

i want a ig
 I want  for my sig, a 500 x 300 please 


ilu bby


----------



## Selva (Jun 11, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Selva:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


aww such prettiness *_* thank you so much for the set Muse babe


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Deadtheory* [Muse]
- *Skotty* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrex said:


> For Bya
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



The Halo font looked awful in numbers so I switched to another font, hope this okay. x3




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Deadtheory* [Muse]
- *Skotty* [~M~]


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

It's better than okay. They're epic. 

I've put all the ava's you guys made for me into their own map 

24'd at the moment


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad you like it, and forget about rep.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2011)

For Byakuya. 

Stock: 
Text: Hero of Time

Also what's this from?


----------



## Rosie (Jun 11, 2011)

Set Request
Worker: Any
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: I'm thinking something sexy with a Red/Blue or Red/Black color scheme. Nothing too bright or too colorful please.
Text: Sinful Pleasures

Thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Boshi you've already requested today in another shop.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2011)

Request:  Set
Worker:  Muse
Stock:  
Size:  Senior with a 150x200 ava to go along with the 150x150 version.
Border:  Whatever you feel would look best.
Effects:  Anything you want.
Text:  Up to you if you want to include any.

Thank you.


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2011)

Worker:Byakuya
Senior sized set
Stock 
everything else up to you


----------



## Fear (Jun 12, 2011)

*Byakuya*

*Request *- Avatar
*Stock -* 
*Size:* Senior
*Text -* Mugetsu


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 13, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Deadtheory* [Muse]
- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Valerian* [Byakuya]
- *Rosie* [Any]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 13, 2011)

valerian said:


> For Byakuya.
> 
> Stock:
> Text: Hero of Time
> ...



It's from , if I'm not mistaken. :3





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Deadtheory* [Muse]
- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Rosie* [Any]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, they look great as usual. And thanks again for telling what the avatar was from, I'll probably check it out.

I'm not sure if I repped you since I lagged a bit or I've already repped you recently, but I may have to rep you later on.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 13, 2011)

Nah don't worry about it, glad you like it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

_Worker: _Byakuya
_Request: _Signature | Avatar
_Stocks: _ |  
I'm unsure which one would be better for the avatar and signature, respectively, so if possible, could you choose? I trust your judgement.
​_Size: _Unsure for the signature | 150 x 150 for avatar


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2011)

*DeadTheory:*










*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Rosie* [Muse]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]


----------



## Muse (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rosie:*








*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jun 14, 2011)

Muse said:


> *DeadTheory:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMYGODOMYGODOMYGOD!

It looks more beautiful than I had imagined   Thankyou!

Rep and Cred on the way


----------



## Selva (Jun 14, 2011)

Set request please.
- Worker: anyone.
- Stocks:  and . Use whichever one you like for the ava and the other one for sig.
- Sig not too big please.

Thanks <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 14, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone could you make a 150x200 avatar of the Arya Stark (the girl on the left) in the following stock, , with a squared border and no text?

If the stock is too bad in terms of quality then could you use this .

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 14, 2011)

Sure, but I'll probably ask one of the others to do this one as my requests are already piling up. 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Any]


----------



## Anarch (Jun 14, 2011)

Just avatar please 150X150 

with the text _*Jon Snow*_ (suitable size,font,colour)



for anyone who'll take it 

hope the stock quality is okay

Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 14, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Any]
-  *Anarch* [~M~]


----------



## Rosie (Jun 14, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Rosie:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh wow. It look great! Thank


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 14, 2011)

set request for muse
sig stock  medium sized sig , i dont care much for the background so you can do whatever you want there 
avatar stock  senior size 
have the sig say See you space cowboy and kenshin somewhere

thanks in advance


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 15, 2011)

Avatar request for Muse

Size: 150x150
Stock:
Effects: Your choice
Border: Like


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys, I'll finish my requests today and tomorrow.



Seiko said:


> worker: bya the legend
> stock:
> border: none
> text: "supreme", in a small box
> 150x150







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Any]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 15, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> _Worker: _Byakuya
> _Request: _Signature | Avatar
> _Stocks: _ |
> I'm unsure which one would be better for the avatar and signature, respectively, so if possible, could you choose? I trust your judgement.
> ​_Size: _Unsure for the signature | 150 x 150 for avatar












*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Eternal Fail* [Muse]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Any]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (Jun 15, 2011)

*Eternal Fail:*

Hope this is good -w-








*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Muse]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]

**Kenshin: The stock for the sig is of rather bad quality so I'm going to have to reject it.  If you could find another stock that is better quality I'd be more than happy to do your request*


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 15, 2011)

edited the stock for my request.


----------



## Muse (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright, thank you, that'll work 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Fear* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Muse]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Eternal Fail:*
> 
> Hope this is good -w-



I like it.  Thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

Fear said:


> *Byakuya*
> 
> *Request *- Avatar
> *Stock -*
> ...



Sorry for being late 







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Hiro* [Muse]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## Fear (Jun 16, 2011)

No problem.

Thank you.


----------



## Muse (Jun 16, 2011)

*Hiro:*




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 16, 2011)

For Byakuya,

Do you think you can make a few avatars of of this stock in junior size?
like 2-3?


----------



## Z (Jun 17, 2011)

- Senior sized set.
- , .
- Thin white border type.
- Text: "Wavy" (On the signature). 

For Byakuya. Thanks


----------



## G (Jun 17, 2011)

> Rules
> 
> - You need to be an active member with* senior membership before requesting.*


Ahem.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2011)

he is a senior he just reset his posts count


but  i see y0ur point with top


----------



## Muse (Jun 17, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *TOP* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## Muse (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kenshin:*









*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *TOP* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 17, 2011)

perfect , thank you so much


----------



## Muse (Jun 17, 2011)

*Darth Sidious:*




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Boshi* [Byakuya]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *TOP* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great, thank you


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2011)

V said:


> Worker:Byakuya
> Senior sized set
> Stock
> everything else up to you












*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Skotty* [~M~]
- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *TOP* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *TOP* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2011)

@TOP, unfortunately we don't do 125x125 requests so I'm going to reject you for now. 




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Z* [Byakuya]


----------



## Sine (Jun 18, 2011)

type: avatar
worker: byakuya
stock: 
size: senior
effects: up to you


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)

Admiral Bya

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size: 150x200
Text - 117 or John 117


----------



## Elias (Jun 18, 2011)

150 x 200

byakuya

effects / border / text = whatever you think looks kawaii


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2011)

shiner said:


> type: avatar
> worker: byakuya
> stock:
> size: senior
> effects: up to you







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Gaylad* [Byakuya]


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> @TOP, unfortunately we don't do 125x125 requests so I'm going to reject you for now.



No problem.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 18, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> - *Selva* [~M~]
> - *Anarch* [~M~]
> ...



 precious emmu


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Selva* [~M~]
- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Gaylad* [Byakuya]


----------



## Alien (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Empathy (Jun 18, 2011)

*Signature*​


Senior sized, with some extra room

Dotted Border

Effects are at the Artist's Discretion, but please edit out were it says 'One Piece' on it, if possible



________________________________________________​

*Avatar*​


Dotted Border

Senior Sized

Effects are up to the Artist, but I'd like a headshot of Crocodile(the guy in the picture on it

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 19, 2011)

;  





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Anarch* [~M~]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Gaylad* [Byakuya]
- *Empathy* [~M~]


----------



## Selva (Jun 19, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;


Holy shit omg!  This is perfecto  thank you so much <3 will wear tomorrow XD


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 19, 2011)

; 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Gaylad* [Byakuya]
- *Empathy* [~M~]


----------



## Anarch (Jun 20, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



beautiful  thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2011)

Z, your avatar stock looks awful regardless of what I do with it, sorry. You're free to update your request as you see fit, but until then..



*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Gaylad* [Byakuya]
- *Empathy* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 20, 2011)

set request for bya  

stock for both ava and sig :33 



ava

senior size
dotted border
effects will be all up to you byacaeks

sig

senior size 
dotted border or whatever fits
effects will also be up to you as well as text if you'd like to put some


----------



## Elias (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. I can barely recognize the stock. Amazing.


----------



## Z (Jun 20, 2011)

Well then how about an ?

In a bunch of borders please. 

*Text:*  Jojo


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2011)

Set
Stock 
Effect: Anything you may choose
Text: "I'm so sorry...I'm so...sorry...I'm so sorry Nina..."


----------



## Fear (Jun 21, 2011)

*Byakuya*

*Request *- Avatar
*Stock -* 
[/URL] *Size:* Senior
*Text -* Tychus


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2011)

Request for anyone.

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200
border: doesn't matter


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *James* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Keiichi Song* [Any]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2011)

senior size
text: wimbledon
worker: byakuya



//HbS


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 21, 2011)

*request for;* byakkun
*size;* 150 ★ 200
[sp=stock] [/sp]


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 21, 2011)

Worker: You are all stars  ★ ★ ★ ★ ★ 
Senior set stock: 
Text/Effects: whatever you think is best, I love how creative and artistic you all can be.
If you can, remove the name at the bottom, but don't stress over it.


----------



## Muse (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh hai this is a lovely shop, mind if I make a request? Feel free to deny me...I'm but a lowly failure 

*Worker* : Emmypoopie
*Request Type* : Avatar (150x150 ofc cuz i suck).  Although if you're feeling creative you can make 150x200 versions for if I somehow one day get a large ava .__.
*Stock*:  [And if you can't do anything with it b/c of the crappy screenshot quality then I don't mind if you use ] & if that's not good either then i'll just go crawl into a hole

As for border/effects totally your call 

And I love the way you do text so feel free to put anything on there you think is cool


----------



## Muse (Jun 21, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *James* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Keiichi Song* [Muse]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Kikyo* [Any]
- *Muse* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 22, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, this is a very busy week for me so you'll have to wait longer than usual. 

I will try to get a few done this weekend. 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *James* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Keiichi Song* [Muse]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Kikyo* [Any]
- *Muse* [~M~]


----------



## Alien (Jun 22, 2011)

Byakuya

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size: 150x200
Text - Yondaime or Yellow Flash (you can choose)

and take your time, no rush


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

For ~M~

Avatar
150x150
Stock: 
Effects: Do whatever you want


----------



## Muse (Jun 22, 2011)

*Keiichi Song:*








*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *James* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Kikyo* [Muse]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Keiichi Song:*



Thank you will rep and cred


----------



## Muse (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kikyo:*

 /  







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *James* [Byakuya]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you soooooooo much! pek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: whatever looks nice
border: whatever looks nice

for ~M~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2011)

For Muse

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size: 150 x 150
Text - Yellow Flash


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2011)

*Request -* Set
*Avatar -* 
*Signature -* 
*Size -* Senior
*Worker -* ~M~ if possible

*Note -* Remove the subs for the avy. Make the sigs height x250 if possible. Don't make the borders rounded.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Empathy* [~M~]
- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 23, 2011)

Requests are *closed* for the time being.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> - *Empathy* [~M~]
> - *Z* [Byakuya]
> ...



thankies   

i'll have to wait though 24


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 24, 2011)

wait I originally asked M to do my request. if your to busy though it's fine I don't really care who does it.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not too busy, bya might have just made a mistake.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 25, 2011)

set request for m 
150x200 avi 

I want a hanzo set so leave out mifune (samurai guy) If possible
and can you make the avi from the first panel on the left 

thanks in advance


----------



## Empathy (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks magnificent, thank you very much.  pek Though I did ask for dotted sig border, and I'm not sure I know what the ava text means. 'When you are Cone' ?   Regardless it looks fine, thank you.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2011)

^ It says 'gone', not cone. 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]


----------



## rice (Jun 25, 2011)

Bya make me a 150x150 ava out of  please?

edit: or anyone else? 
edit again: 150x150 and any border is fine :33


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not accepting new requests atm. :3


----------



## rice (Jun 25, 2011)

i edited


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Alisha* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *Frango* [Any]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2011)

alisha said:


> *request for;* byakkun
> *size;* 150 ★ 200
> [sp=stock] [/sp]







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *Frango* [Any]



*Requests are currently open for ~M~ and Muse*.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2011)

Starr said:


> Request for anyone.
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...


 ;  ; 


Empathy said:


> It looks magnificent, thank you very much.  pek Though I did ask for dotted sig border, and I'm not sure I know what the ava text means. 'When you are Cone' ?   Regardless it looks fine, thank you.


It says gone  I forgot the dotted border but to be honest i doubt it'd match the sig anyways
*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Muse* [~M~]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *Frango* [Any]


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2011)

it's lovely 

+repped & cred.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2011)

; 

I'm no good with real stocks brenda. 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *Frango* [Any]


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Muse.
Senior set
 stock


----------



## Muse (Jun 26, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> I'm no good with real stocks brenda.



Omg I love it you crazy pants    

Will have to spread a bit to rep you ;3


----------



## Muse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Frango:*





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse] *banned*
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2011)

Bya is currently not accepting requests broski. He's a bit backlogged at the moment.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not banned anymore


----------



## Muse (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, will do your request soon :3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guise, I promise to do your requests this week. <3

I'm not taking new requests until they're done though.


----------



## Muse (Jun 28, 2011)

*Darth Sidious:*




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Ishmael* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> For ~M~
> 
> Avatar
> 150x150
> ...


 ;  ; 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (Jun 28, 2011)

*V:*








*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Fear *[Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Seiko* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 28, 2011)

Seiko said:


> For Bya~
> 
> avatar
> senior size
> stock:







Fear said:


> *Byakuya*
> 
> *Request *- Avatar
> *Stock -*
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 28, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;


Thanks so much its amazing pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Darth Sidious:*



they look great, thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: senior
> Effects: whatever looks nice
> ...


 ;  ; 








*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Worker: ~M~
Is it possible to request 2 avatars?
stocks:

Text: Power

Text: Awesome


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 30, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks M there wonderful


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

V said:


> @Byakuya
> Is it possible to request 2 avatars?
> stocks:
> 
> ...





bya is not taking requests sir


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmm, brenda just did your set two days ago sonny


----------



## Noitora (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it possible to make a 150x150 avatar of this picture



Thanks~

Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: I'm happy with what you come up with 
Border: If it'll look good~


----------



## santanico (Jun 30, 2011)

Request for anyone
Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: whatever you think looks best
border: none

thanks


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

Kagura said:


> bya is not taking requests sir



What about ~M~?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Noitora* [Any]
- *Starr* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Fritz said:


> *Request -* Set
> *Avatar -*
> *Signature -*
> *Size -* Senior
> ...


 ; 





*U P  *  N E X T*[/SIZE]

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Kenshin* [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Noitora* [Any]
- *Starr* [~M~]


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2011)

Kenshin said:


> set request for m
> 150x200 avi
> 
> I want a hanzo set so leave out mifune (samurai guy) If possible
> ...








Couldn't really keep the samurai out. 

*U P  *  N E X T*[/SIZE]

- *Z* [Byakuya]
- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Noitora* [Any]
- *Starr* [~M~]


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



Me gusta !

Great work, as always


----------



## Z (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like to cancel my request please. 

That is, if you haven't started of course


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Noitora* [Any]
- *Starr* [~M~]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2011)

~M~

Type: avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: whatever you think looks best
border: thin black


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2011)

set request for M.

stock: 
effects: do whatever, make it hot.
borders: dotted.
avatar: of his face.
size: 150x150, whatever for the sig.
text: none.

take your time, bro.


----------



## Muse (Jul 2, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Noitora* [Muse]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]


----------



## Muse (Jul 2, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Is it possible to make a 150x150 avatar of this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]


----------



## Egotism (Jul 3, 2011)

Request for Muse

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock:
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted


----------



## rice (Jul 3, 2011)

bya would you mind making me a 170x170 profile pic out of  please?  any borders would do.


----------



## Tion (Jul 3, 2011)

Could I get a banner/sig made? 
size: 575x371 
stocks:?

Could I have the bottom black strip taken out and just have the image itself?Minimal changing of the image please. Whoever wants to take my request can take it. Effects on top are up to you! 

Cheers


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello, request for ~M~, you popular soul 

 ✮ senior av, sig maximum dimensions 475 px
 ✮ 
basically do what you want you're amazing


----------



## Z (Jul 4, 2011)

For Muse.



Can I get it in a bunch of borders? Some rounded, some square type.


----------



## Muse (Jul 4, 2011)

rice said:


> bya would you mind making me a 170x170 profile pic out of  please?  any borders would do.



Bya's not taking requests atm, and he'll be taking a break from NF so...Em or I can take it if you want :3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Egotism* [Muse]
- *Tion* [Muse]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *Z* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (Jul 4, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Request for Muse
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...





rep & cred <3



Tion said:


> Could I get a banner/sig made?
> size: 575x371
> stocks:?
> 
> ...



Well that size is too big for a sig, is this banner for something else? 

Also you want me to change it as little as possible...so what you just want it cropped? Or can I edit the colors? Any effects?



Z said:


> For Muse.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get it in a bunch of borders? Some rounded, some square type.






rep & cred <3





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Tion* [Muse]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## Z (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome work and fast delivery 

Reps and cred


----------



## Tion (Jul 5, 2011)

Muse said:


> Well that size is too big for a sig, is this banner for something else?
> 
> Also you want me to change it as little as possible...so what you just want it cropped? Or can I edit the colors? Any effects?


sorry i'm not really aware of sig sizes on these forums, anything that fits then.

i don't want the actual image to be cut up and mixed around, but effects and colour editing is fine!

sorry about the ambiguity


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2011)

^Alright sounds good, will do soon :3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Tion* [Muse]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## rice (Jul 5, 2011)

Muse said:


> Bya's not taking requests atm, and he'll be taking a break from NF so...Em or I can take it if you want :3



oh sorry  would you or M mind doing it then? :33


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2011)

No need to apologize ;3

I'll have a go at it


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2011)

rice said:


> bya would you mind making me a 170x170 profile pic out of  please? any borders would do.






rep & cred <3



Tion said:


> Could I get a banner/sig made?
> size: 575x371
> stocks:?
> 
> ...







you already repped me, so just don't forget to cred ;3


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## rice (Jul 5, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred <3
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> ...


it looks amazing  thanks muse


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 6, 2011)

Worker: Muse
Senior set
Stock 

Do whatever you want. That includes choosing what's in the ava.


----------



## Muse (Jul 6, 2011)

Kikyo said:


> Worker: Muse
> Senior set
> Stock
> 
> Do whatever you want. That includes choosing what's in the ava.









I hope you like it 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

For Muse :

a 150X150 ava please and could you put a sparkle or something at the end of his wand (you know what i mean, like he's casting a spell )

Thanks


----------



## Sima (Jul 7, 2011)

I was asked by ~M~ to let you guys know that he will be gone for a few days due to getting his computer fixed. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> For Muse :
> 
> a 150X150 ava please and could you put a sparkle or something at the end of his wand (you know what i mean, like he's casting a spell )
> 
> Thanks





rep & cred 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2011)

Muse, can you take my request instead? 



> Type: avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects: whatever you think looks best
> border: none


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah sure, no problem 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]


----------



## Rosie (Jul 8, 2011)

Set request for Muse 
Stock: 
And if that one isn't quality enough you can use this one:
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, maybe a little color (something dark), but nothing too fancy
Text: There Ain't No Rest For the Wicked

Thank you


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred



They're so amazing  

Thanks 

edit : 24'd ! will rep asap


----------



## April (Jul 8, 2011)

Set request for ~M~.  I can wait btw, no rush. :]


Just a sig and an avy. avy: 150x150 and 150x200. thank you <3


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Request for anyone



- Flip the picture horizontally, so he's facing the opposite way
- Senior signature + avy (up close of Dime's face)
- Transparent
- Nice border of your choosing
- Square corners
- Any effects to add to the heavenly feel would be appreciated

Please, and thanks guys motherfuckers better have my shit on time 

Take your time


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Request for anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your stock isn't showing up 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *Rosie* [Muse]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse]


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 8, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As always, simply amazing.


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> Request for anyone
> Type: avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> ...






rep & cred 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *Rosie* [Muse]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse]


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

Rosie said:


> Set request for Muse
> Stock:
> And if that one isn't quality enough you can use this one:
> Size: Senior
> ...








rep & cred 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse] *Note: Need to fix stock link~*


----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Muse, could you do my request?
I honestly can't wait any longer.


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

Alrighty


----------



## Rosie (Jul 8, 2011)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Muse! It looks great


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

V said:


> Worker: ~M~
> Is it possible to request 2 avatars?
> stocks:
> 
> ...







rep & cred 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse] *Note: Need to fix stock link~*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Request for ~M~
*Stock:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Your choice
*Borders:* None
*Text:* None


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Request for anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muse said:


> Your stock isn't showing up
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> ...



Hmm  No problems on my end.. Regardless, I reuploaded it to Imageshack. You should be able to see this


----------



## Muse (Jul 8, 2011)

^It had a message that said no hotlinking lol, but I see the new one :3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Sidious* [~M~]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse] 
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I request two avys please.



I want one of Zabuza and one of the one on the very right. Just the heads please. I dont really care what you do to them.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 9, 2011)

Set please by anyone.

120x120 avvy
Sig within junior member size limit.
Any border you see fit.
Stock:


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred
> 
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello ^^
Can ı get a signature from this stock please
req:siggy
stock  
text : Morphine
size: 500x350 or 500x 250 

please make it look amazing,thank you


----------



## Helixals (Jul 10, 2011)

Request to ~M~
Stock: 
Avatars: If u can make me 2 avatars of the shocked boy in the bed and the crazy doctor 150x200 size
Stroke - Dotten 
Effects - Colorfull and brushy,make it nice ^^
Texts: No please.Not even the acc name,no text its al.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 11, 2011)

For anyone

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 and 150x150

I would like it to be more than a face shot on the 150x200. Maybe face to his chest?

Border: none

Effects: none just enhance the colours

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 12, 2011)

requesting avatar for byakuya or ~M~



just make it looks badass and also no border.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 12, 2011)

for bya or muse

*Ava:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Effects:* Whatever looks good, text too if you like
*Border:* Whatever looks good


thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> ~M~
> 
> Type: avatar
> Stock:
> ...



 ; 
My computer is fixed now guys so I can do shit. 




*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse] 
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Legendary Madara* [Any]
-* Sloclo* [Any]
- *ღMomoღ* [Any]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Grimmjow* [Any]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse or Byakuya]

Due to the backup I'd say requests are closed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 12, 2011)

You're back 

Worth the wait


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

~M~ said:


> My computer is fixed now guys so I can do shit.
> 
> Due to the backup I'd say requests are closed



I'll do the 'any's since you have a ton emmy 

(unless there's a specific one you want...feel free to jump in and nab it ;3)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Cubey* [Muse] 
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Legendary Madara* [Muse]
-* Sloclo* [Muse]
- *ღMomoღ* [Muse]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Grimmjow* [Muse]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse] 

Will hopefully do most of these tomorrow, been busy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 13, 2011)

For anyone

Avatar request

150x200
Effects: Do what you want
Border: Whatever you want

EDIT: Didn't see the close sign there, ~M~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sig
Leave the same size and add some effects

Text-I will leave Money In The Bank with the WWE Title


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Request for anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm got a bit confused whether you wanted a regular set or a transed one
so I did both :0






*Spoiler*: __ 









rep & cred <3



Legendary Madara said:


> Can I request two avys please.
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of Zabuza and one of the one on the very right. Just the heads please. I dont really care what you do to them.






rep & cred <3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
-* Sloclo* [Muse]
- *ღMomoღ* [Muse]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Grimmjow* [Muse]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse] 
- *Jerusalem* [Any] 
- *^Vegeta^Two^* [Any] 

*requests closed*


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, they're both excellent, so I'll take them 

Coming your way.


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> For anyone
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







i hope you like these grimmy 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
-* Sloclo* [Muse]
- *ღMomoღ* [Muse]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse] 
- *Jerusalem* [Any] 
- *^Vegeta^Two^* [Any] 

*requests closed*


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

SloClo said:


> Set please by anyone.
> 
> 120x120 avvy
> Sig within junior member size limit.
> ...







rep & cred 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *ღMomoღ* [Muse]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Tsukiyo* [Muse] 
- *Jerusalem* [Any] 
- *^Vegeta^Two^* [Any] 

*requests closed*


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 13, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred <3


Your an amazing editor.


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

ღMomoღ said:


> Hello ^^
> Can ı get a signature from this stock please
> req:siggy
> stock
> ...







rep & cred <3



Tsukiyo said:


> for bya or muse
> 
> *Ava:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...



I love hermione 






rep & cred 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Jerusalem* [Muse] 
- *^Vegeta^Two^* [Muse] 

*requests closed*


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> For anyone
> 
> Avatar request
> 
> ...







rep & cred <3



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sig
> Leave the same size and add some effects
> 
> Text-I will leave Money In The Bank with the WWE Title





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Porcelain* [~M~]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]

*requests closed*


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> set request for M.
> 
> stock:
> effects: do whatever, make it hot.
> ...



 ; 







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Quincy James* [~M~]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]

*requests open*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 14, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred <3



Amazing 

Repped.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 14, 2011)

Muse said:


> rep & cred <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you ^^


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dewrfedfgtrfefgffreedfgfr


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Hello, request for ~M~, you popular soul
> 
> ✮ senior av, sig maximum dimensions 475 px
> ✮
> basically do what you want you're amazing










*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 14, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __


More than I could imagine, thanks so much


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Edited, my request is


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 14, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Couldn't really keep the samurai out.
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...



Thanks for this , sorry for the late pick up , been busy.


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2011)

avatar; 
sig;  
border; none
text; on signature -> "Ours is the Fury" up top, "X" in the middle, "Winter is Coming" on bottom


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Requesting a set from anyone.

Avatar: 

150x200 and 150x150. 

Signature: 

Text: The curiosity that killed Schr?dinger's cat was the only thing that kept it alive, matter of fact

Border: Worker's choice.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 15, 2011)

if you could make me a couple of Lafayette avatars, from true blood, i'd be very pleased


----------



## G (Jul 15, 2011)

Request at Muse
Senior avys of Deidara
stocks

Text: Yeah

Text: Bang


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *April* [~M~]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *krome* [Muse]
- *Lucifer Morningstar* [Muse]
- *Cronos* [Muse]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 16, 2011)

April said:


> Set request for ~M~.  I can wait btw, no rush. :]
> 
> 
> Just a sig and an avy. avy: 150x150 and 150x200. thank you <3



 ; 





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *krome* [Muse]
- *Lucifer Morningstar* [Muse]
- *Cronos* [Muse]
- *V* [Muse]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

~M~

avas





sig



dotted white borders

just make it pretty  and smexy

150x150


----------



## April (Jul 16, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so great omg.  Thank you!


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2011)

Requesting Byakuya if he's available, since he seems to be more free.




senior sized

note - don't add too many effects for the avy, keep it simple. Try to make the effects kinda yellow, like in the sig stock. No extra texts.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2011)

krome said:


> avatar;
> sig;
> border; none
> text; on signature -> "Ours is the Fury" up top, "X" in the middle, "Winter is Coming" on bottom









rep & cred <3



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set from anyone.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...







rep & cred <3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Cronos* [Muse]
- *V* [Muse]
- *Kagura* [~M~]

@Fritz - Bya's not taking requests atm, sorry


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2011)

Cronos said:


> if you could make me a couple of Lafayette avatars, from true blood, i'd be very pleased







rep & cred <3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *V* [Muse]
- *Kagura* [~M~]


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2011)

V said:


> Request at Muse
> Senior avys of Deidara
> stocks
> 
> ...







rep & cred <3

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [~M~]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Kagura* [~M~]


----------



## G (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2011)

Muse said:


> @Fritz - Bya's not taking requests atm, sorry



Sheeet, that's really unfortunate. Anyway, are you or M available?

Thanks in advance, and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Request for ~M~
> *Stock:*
> *Avatar Size:* 150x200
> *Effects:* Your choice
> ...


 ; 









*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Helixals* [~M~]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Kagura* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Kyochi* [~M~]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 18, 2011)

Your style

I like it, mein square


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Request for Muse

Avatar: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: Your choice
Border: Thin white


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2011)

Helixals said:


> Request to ~M~
> Stock:
> Avatars: If u can make me 2 avatars of the shocked boy in the bed and the crazy doctor 150x200 size
> Stroke - Dotten
> ...


 ; 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Zancrow* [~M~]
- *Kagura* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Kyochi* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> requesting avatar for byakuya or ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> just make it looks badass and also no border.



 ;  ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Kagura* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Kyochi* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]


----------



## KohZa (Jul 23, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> ...


.i like all of them but i'm gonna ussed no 3 .thx .


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jul 23, 2011)

Request for: Anyone who's available.
Stock: 
Signature Size: Any.
Effects: Make it look frozen, as if everything has gone grey. I would also really like it if you added a hazed out effect. Other than that, whatever you'd like to do with it 
Borders: Lined. If it's possible I would ask that you make them a little jagged, or scratchlike. If not then that's still just fine.
Text:  None.

Thankyou!


----------



## Distance (Jul 23, 2011)

Set: 
Avatar & Signature Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever looks good.
Border: Whatever looks good.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 23, 2011)

Request for ~M~ or Byakuya.

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: Whatever works
Border: Whatever works.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Kagura* [~M~]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Kyochi* [~M~]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *بانآنس* [Any]
- *Distance* [Any]
- *Jerusalem* [~M~]


----------



## VioNi (Jul 24, 2011)

Set request for Muse.

This pic:


Senior Size (Ava 150x150)
Border: Doesn't matter
Effects: Whatever you please
Text: Feel free to add some if you like

Thanks!


----------



## Distance (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you cancel my request ~M~. I'll ask for it to be done another time. Thank you.


----------



## Red Version (Jul 24, 2011)

Request to anyone
Stock: 
Avatars: 150x150 and a junior sized one.
border- Dotted squared
Effects - Colorfull and brushy,make it nice ^^
Texts: No text please

Sig like this: 
make the sig say: "Bang"


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2011)

They killin M .

Request out to: anyone.
Image (kinda big, only one I could find of this size. tell me if I seriously need to resize).

Avy: 150 x 150 with some sort of text. 
Sig: 400ish (making this flexible) and with lots of effects.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 25, 2011)

Set request for Byakuya or ~M~

Size: senior size
Effects: up to you as long as it's not too bright
Border: whatever looks good
Stock: 

Thank you! :33


----------



## kyochi (Jul 25, 2011)

I've deleted my request, cut me off, em.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2011)

for ~M~

sig



ava




whatever effects, border, no text

oh and don't make the sig 550x500 or those ridiculous sizes


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ~M~
> 
> avas
> 
> ...



 ; 







*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *بانآنس* [Any]
- *Jerusalem* [~M~]
- *VioNi* [Muse]
- *Red Version *[Any] 
- *Raiden* [Any]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Gogeta* [~M~]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jizzed thanks M really


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2011)

*Set request for ~M~* 


Avatar: 150x200

Sig: 470x250 or 400x150 (whichever is best for you)

Effects: up to you, but make it look cool and preferably bluish. :3

No borders

Pwease and thank you


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 26, 2011)

Request for ~M~


Something creative and artistic, dimensions 150x150 and 150x200


Same as avatar, but decrease the height dimension. 

Text (for sig) = 
Don't let yourself down
Your last chance has arrived​


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

Worker: ~M~
Senior sized avatars
stocks  of nejis face in the left side


----------



## santanico (Jul 26, 2011)

worker - anyone :3
type - avatar
size - 150x200
stock- 
border - one with dotted border and one without please!!
description - just adult Link
thank you


----------



## Maximo (Jul 27, 2011)

.. nevermind then, Im backing off the request


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Request for ~M~ or Byakuya.
> 
> Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



 ; 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Fritz* [Any]
- *Darth Sidious* [Muse]
- *بانآنس* [Any]
- *VioNi* [Muse]
- *Red Version *[Any] 
- *Raiden* [Any]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Gogeta* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Tifa * [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Any]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 28, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



Thanks man.


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys 



Fritz said:


> Requesting Byakuya if he's available, since he seems to be more free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Darth Sidious said:


> Request for Muse
> 
> Avatar:
> Size: 150x150
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *بانآنس* [Muse]
- *VioNi* [Muse]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Gogeta* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Tifa * [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 28, 2011)

Muse said:


> sorry for the delay guys



Ty very much :33

and if possible, can you edit the avy just a tiny bit? remove the yellow lines, and just make it kind of yellow overall, like add a yellow ray on it. I want it to look simple and classic. Thanks again, it looks great


----------



## Muse (Jul 28, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Request for: Anyone who's available.
> Stock:
> Signature Size: Any.
> Effects: Make it look frozen, as if everything has gone grey. I would also really like it if you added a hazed out effect. Other than that, whatever you'd like to do with it
> ...








VioNi said:


> Set request for Muse.
> 
> This pic:
> 
> ...













*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Gogeta* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Tifa * [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]


----------



## KohZa (Jul 29, 2011)

request for ~M~ 



Senior sized but please make the sig a little bit smaller.effect is up to you just make it darker theme and badass.

also can you put text "Amaimon,The Earth King"?thx you very much ~M~.loved your work.


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

~M~, i changed my request okk


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 30, 2011)

cheers       .


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> for ~M~
> 
> sig
> 
> ...




Too chaotic for me to do anything. 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Tifa * [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]


----------



## Skylark (Jul 30, 2011)

*Request for:* Anyone
*Stock:* 
*Signature size:* Any
*Effects:* Nothing too special but make it look beautiful and sexy
*Borders:* You decide what looks best
*Text [If Possible]:* 'Smile... it's the second best thing to do with your lips.'

Just make it look sexy. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Too chaotic for me to do anything.
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> ...





How are they too messy

The first one is HQ stock

The second one has barely any stuff on it


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 30, 2011)

HQ? More like ass.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2011)

HQ means High Quality 

Yours is more HQ like... Hidden under Quite a lot of lightning


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> HQ? More like ass.



Hopefully not yours




~M~ said:


> HQ means High Quality
> 
> Yours is more HQ like... Hidden under Quite a lot of lightning



I know what it means

Hm. I can see everything on the picture. Nothing is unclear, or blurry to me.

But whatever.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 30, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> Hopefully not yours



Of course not, mine is HQ after all.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow it's so Beautiful!  Thanks so much!

+Rep&Cred


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Set request for ~M~*
> 
> 
> Avatar: 150x200
> ...


 ; 



I missed the 1500 post :c 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Tifa * [~M~]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Skylark* [Muse]


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a million! 

I'm 24'd, but will rep asap.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 31, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Request for ~M~
> 
> 
> Something creative and artistic, dimensions 150x150 and 150x200
> ...



 ; 



*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *V* [~M~]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Skylark* [Muse]


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 31, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its gorgouesss.

ty


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 1, 2011)

NP  I really stink with real people stocks


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 1, 2011)

Requesting two avatars for ~M~



Try to make the first avy more simple and classic-like.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 1, 2011)

V said:


> Worker: ~M~
> Senior sized avatars
> stocks  of nejis face in the left side





Both those stocks are bad but I did something at least with the better one. 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Skylark* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Nesha * [Any]


----------



## Empathy (Aug 2, 2011)

*Signature*
[*]*Worker:* Bya or Muse
[*]
[*]*Senior Sized*(with room for some extra stuff)
[*]*Effects:* Are at your discretion, just have it match  , 
[*]*Border:* Semi-Rounded and/or dotted, if you could add borders to the avatars too, that would be great :33
[*]*Text:* If you could have it say "_I want to protect the person important to me_" that would be greatly appreciated


Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied. Sorry, if I may be asking for a bit too much.


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Both those stocks are bad but I did something at least with the better one.
> 
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> ...



Ok.
Its nice :33


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Aug 2, 2011)

Muse said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> 
> - *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
> - *Wrex* [Byakuya]
> ...



Thankyou!  It looks better than I imagined! I'm terribly sorry for repping and credding so late. It's just that my internet was so slow within the past few weeks that i've had trouble accesing the entire forum, letalone an image heavy set thread.
Thanks again, will be rep&credding right now.


----------



## Hero (Aug 2, 2011)

Request for anyone.

Trans avy for this please. I want it to be of Naruto's face. Also, get rid of Sasuke's hair. I just want Naruto in the avy.

Also, put a really nice border around it please


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 7, 2011)

Set Request for M

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* What ever looks nice
*Effects:* What ever looks nice

if you can think of some nice text feel free to put it in


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2011)

What are you asking for? Number one, those images don't match, are low quality, one doesn't work, and can't have much done to them together. Two, how would they be arranged? There's too many to place on top of each other without being mini and they can't be blended into one image without looking pants on head retarded, side to side would be wide. Third, there is no bananas here. Fourth, your sig is on. 


*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Muse] 
- *Raiden* [Muse]
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Starr* [Muse]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Skylark* [Muse]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Nesha * [Any]
- *Empathy* [Any]
- *Fireworks* [Any]
- *Sajin Komamura* [Any]
-  *Tsukiyo* [~M~]


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I actually put that user, then notice it was a quote. I will delete my request didn't realize it was that difficult, ty.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2011)

For anyone

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 and 150x150

Effects: Byakuya style

Border: anything beside the dotted one.

Text: one with none and the other "The Hero"
Rep and credit thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 9, 2011)

^ I'll do yours


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Aug 10, 2011)

*Sorry I didn't realize that the wait list was so long so if it's ok I'll like to cancel my request. TY anyways! 

I'll be deleting my previous post now.*


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting my order to be cancelled. I have to be out for a while : /.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2011)

Set request for Byakuya

*Avatar Stock: * 150x150 + 150x200 
*Signature Stock:*  450x200 or 500x200
*Borders: *None
*Effects:* Your choice 
*Text:* If you want


----------



## Fear (Aug 10, 2011)

Byakuya, are you taking requests?


----------



## Red Version (Aug 11, 2011)

Can someone else make my set, Idk why muse hasn't made it yet?


----------



## Muse (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright gais, announcement type thing: SO I'm really busy with RL.  As of now my status at the shop is that i'm 'on a break'....that is if I come back at all.  I'm not able to do requests and to be honest I really have no inspiration for it anyway so even if I did have the time they'd be shit.  I'm sorry 

*U P  *  N E X T*

- *Hunted by Sister* [Byakuya]
- *Wrex* [Byakuya]
- *Red Version *[Any] 
- *Benzaiten* [Byakuya]
- *Starr* [Any]
- *ZanCrow* [~M~]
- *Skylark* [Any]
- *Fritz* [~M~]
- *Nesha * [Any]
- *Empathy* [Any]
- *Fireworks* [Any]
-  *Tsukiyo* [~M~]
- *Grimmjow* [Byakuya]
- *Darth Nihilus* [Byakuya]


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Reopening this shop under my ownership. Bya and muse aren't working but may return and I'm going to just clear our request list so we can start anew.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Wrong thread dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn my glasses!

It was close though! 

The stars at the top fooled my unsealed eyes!


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratz for the reopening. I would like to make a request which couldn't be done because the shop got closed. Thanks in advance 

Requesting two avatars for ~M~



Try to make the first avy more simple and classic-like.


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats for the reopening 
I'd like to make two 150x150 avas request please 
,


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, my prayers were answered! Sorry for the spam, will request soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T*

-* Liverbird*
- *Selva*


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 8, 2011)

Request! I have been waiting for this moment for a long time; You guys are so good.

Signature!:



Avatar:


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2011)

herro! 
stock: 
size: senior
do whatever you want with it :33


----------



## Judecious (Sep 8, 2011)

Request-Profile pic
Size-170x170
Stock-
Tex-Judecious
Borders-various


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2011)

can i get a senior set of  please? :{D
text: Lady Gaga
the rest are up to you  please and thanks!


----------



## G (Sep 9, 2011)

Set
stock 
gosh


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 10, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Congratz for the reopening. I would like to make a request which couldn't be done because the shop got closed. Thanks in advance
> 
> Requesting two avatars for ~M~
> 
> ...


 ;  ;  ; 


*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Selva
- ThePseudo
- Starr
- Judecious 
- rice
- V*


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Request for ~M~.

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x200
Stock:   or 
Effects:  Do as you please.
Text:  You can decide if you feel that text would look good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 10, 2011)

Selva said:


> Congrats for the reopening
> I'd like to make two 150x150 avas request please
> ,



 ;  ;  ;  ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo
- Starr
- Judecious 
- rice
- V
- Eternal Fail*


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 10, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;
> 
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*



Awesome, just as always


----------



## Selva (Sep 10, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;  ;  ;


omg I love love love them! Awesome as ever ~M~, thank you so much  the text is perfect as well <3
I should've asked for a sig too! Stupid me! >.>


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

Kyon

150x200




dotted white borders 

on sig " A wandering soldier"


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 11, 2011)

Kyοn will be working here from now on you guys so you may request from him and give him a welcome   

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Starr [Any]
- Judecious [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- V [Any]
- Eternal Fail [~M~]
- Kagura [~M~]*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2011)

can i change to Kyon then ?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 11, 2011)

rice said:


> can i get a senior set of  please? :{D
> text: Lady Gaga
> the rest are up to you  please and thanks!



 ; 










*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Starr [Any]
- Judecious [Any]
- V [Any]
- Eternal Fail [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]*


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 11, 2011)

This request is for Kyon 

A senior sized set out of , please.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it working now? If not, forget it.

Things are not uploading on img ftw for me right now.


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> herro!
> stock:
> size: senior
> do whatever you want with it :33






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Judecious [Any]
- V [Any]
- Eternal Fail [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Basilikos [Kyon]*


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sooooo much i love it  I'll wear it when I get home from school XD


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2011)

They look wonderful my love


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Request for ~M~.
> 
> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> ...



 ; 

Still not showing up Pseudo. 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Judecious [Any]
- V [Any]
- Eternal Fail [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Basilikos [Kyon]*


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



I love them.  

Thank you.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone doing mind?


----------



## Tim (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll do it. Turn off your sig.


----------



## Tim (Sep 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Request-Profile pic
> Size-170x170
> Stock-
> Tex-Judecious
> Borders-various






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [Any]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Basilikos [Kyon]*


----------



## Judecious (Sep 12, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - V [Any]
> - Kagura [Kyon]
> - Basilikos [Kyon]*



Thank you 

24ed atm


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll change it then.

Set.

Caption:"The Queen".


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello there!

Can I get an avatar from  ?

Thank you so much!


----------



## VioNi (Sep 12, 2011)

Set request for Anyone who's available.  

This pic: 

Size: Senior
Text: Only if you want to.
Effects: Dark and edgy please.
Borders: Whatever works best
Avatar: Focused on the redhead please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 12, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Can I get an avatar from  ?
> 
> Thank you so much!



 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Basilikos [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- VioNi [Any]*


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 13, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> ...



They look delicious ~ Thank you!


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyon
> 
> 150x200
> 
> ...






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- Basilikos [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- VioNi [Any]*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2011)

ok that got me enough to change it 


THANK YOU TIMMY


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2011)

Set request for whomever.

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: None
Effects: Whatever you want.
Border: Whatever works.


----------



## Tim (Sep 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> This request is for Kyon
> 
> A senior sized set out of , please.






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- VioNi [Any]
- Skywalker [Any]*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2011)

request avatar for ~M~



avatar of the guy at the topmost.effect is up to you and no border pls.thx .


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks, man.

Looks good. 

I'm 24'd so I'll rep later.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 14, 2011)

Set request for Kyon :33.

Stock:  
Size: 125x125 and 150x150 please.
Text: ''Sophie'' on the avatar.
Effects: Suprise me, go wild on it xD.
Border: Dotted.

Thanks so much


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 14, 2011)

Type: Gif set
Member: Senior
Link: 
Time(s) avatar(s): just, err, any you think looks nice. I don't care really.
time(s) signature(s): 0:12 - 0:17 [right when he clicks "supa luv"], and 0:25 - 0:32
Border: B&W
Quality: highest possible
Size: 150x150, 500x201


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot of random events have been taking up my days recently but I'll get on these tomorrow, sorry. 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- VioNi [Any]
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- soph Kyon
- Porcelain [Any] *


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2011)

Set request for Kyon.

Avatar stock: 

- A 150x150 and 150x200
- Square border and green dotted: , except green instead of purple

Signature stock: 

- An oval border (if possible), with the same dotted thing around it
- If not, then a circular border would be cool
- A darker green than the one for the avatar

Do your thing for effects 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2011)

VioNi said:


> Set request for Anyone who's available.
> 
> This pic:
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- soph [Kyon]
- Porcelain [Any]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]*


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Type: Gif set
> Member: Senior
> Link:
> Time(s) avatar(s): just, err, any you think looks nice. I don't care really.
> ...









*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- V [~M~]
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- soph [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]*


----------



## VioNi (Sep 15, 2011)

Omg it's incredible!  Thank you so much! +Rep&Cred


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 15, 2011)

Set request for anybody
Avy:  (The white mech, use the head/chest or whatever makes for a decent Avy)
Sig:  (Incorporate all 6  into the sig in whatever way looks best)
Size: Senior Avy, Whatever looks best for the sig.
Effects: Not too bright. Think cool....then make it 20% Cooler 
Border: Solid/whatever looks best

Thanks in advance!

REQUEST CANCELLED


----------



## Porcelain (Sep 15, 2011)

:33  pek  :33


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2011)

for M

can i get a profile pic of  please?

do it when you're not so busy


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 16, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry for being a gigantic asshole but I'd like to cancel my request cos i finally found the gifs for my old set. If it's already done then feel free to put it in the giveaways, and I'll still rep whoever made it. Sorry :sweat


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 17, 2011)

V said:


> Set
> stock
> gosh




Sorry but this is pretty impossible to work with. 


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- soph [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- Rice  [~M~]
- Razor Ramon HG [Any]
*


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2011)

soph said:


> Set request for Kyon :33.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125 and 150x150 please.
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [~M~]
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- Rice  [~M~]*


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 17, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I'll change it then.
> 
> Set.
> 
> Caption:"The Queen".



 ; 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- Rice  [~M~]*


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

Request for ~M~
2 avatars
sizes: 150x150 and 150x200
Stocks:  
 focused on the character in right side


----------



## Sophie (Sep 17, 2011)

ASDFGHJKLASSFDFF oh my good xD looks fucking gorgeous  

thank you so much kyon


----------



## Tim (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Set request for Kyon.
> 
> Avatar stock:
> 
> ...






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Skywalker [Any]
- ZanCrow [~M~]
- Rice  [~M~]
- V  [~M~]*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome work, thanks again.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 19, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> request avatar for ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> avatar of the guy at the topmost.effect is up to you and no border pls.thx .





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Skywalker [Any]
- Rice  [~M~]
- V  [~M~]*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 20, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Skywalker [Any]
> - Rice  [~M~]
> - V  [~M~]*


oh i love it thx ~M~


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Kyon  



just the cheerleaders 

on it have " Now who says they ain't canon?" 

dotted white borders


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

Set please.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 20, 2011)

For ~M~ 
Set of  
Avy - 125x125 & 150x150. 
Thank you.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2011)

rice said:


> for M
> 
> can i get a profile pic of  please?
> 
> do it when you're not so busy





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Skywalker [Any]
- V  [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [Any]
- RockpiRate  [~M~] *


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Skywalker [Any]
> - V  [~M~]
> ...



thank you so much


----------



## Morphine (Sep 22, 2011)

150x150
for M


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2011)

G said:


> Request for ~M~
> 2 avatars
> sizes: 150x150 and 150x200
> Stocks:
> focused on the character in right side


 ;  ; 


Skywalker, your stock is really only good enough to be an ava but not a sig



*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Kagura [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [Any]
- RockpiRate  [~M~]
- Morphine [~M~] *


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Skywalker, your stock is really only good enough to be an ava but not a sig


If that's all that you can do I'm fine with it.


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> 
> Skywalker, your stock is really only good enough to be an ava but not a sig
> ...


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [Any]
- RockpiRate  [~M~]
- Morphine [~M~]
- Skywalker [Any] *


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2011)

I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU i LOVE YOU


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Set request for whomever.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



Like ~M~ said, the stock isn't too good, but I did what I could.





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [Any]
- RockpiRate  [~M~]
- Morphine [~M~]*


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> Like ~M~ said, the stock isn't too good, but I did what I could.


It turned out epic, thank you. 

I know the stock wasn't good, but it's the best I could find.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2011)

set forrr ....

OMG KYON SKDMKSDMK MY GOD DUDE OMG I USED TO REQUEST YOU ALL DAY OMG 
sweet jesus 
/okay that aside

Senior
Text: 
Border: None
Effects: None
[sp=avatar][/sp]
[sp=sig][/sp]


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2011)

A set request for ~M~ pretty please 
 150x150. Just his face.
 Not too big. 400x190 or something like that would be perfect. I don't like big things lol
Text: AR∀GO Hunt. Yup, the A in the middle is upside down. See where the text would fit more (either in the ava or sig). Your call.

Thank you so much <3


----------



## Sophie (Sep 25, 2011)

Avatar reguest for Kyon dear 

stock -  
size - 150x150 and 150x200 ^^
text - Sophie
border - i'll leave that up to you ^^
effects - i'll leave that up to you too xD 

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 25, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> For ~M~
> Set of
> Avy - 125x125 & 150x150.
> Thank you.



 ; 




*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [Any]
- Morphine [~M~]
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Selva [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]*


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 25, 2011)

Morphine said:


> 150x150
> for M



 ; 
 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- ThePseudo [Any]
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Selva [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]*


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Set please.



 ;  




*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Selva [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Question.

Can I request here or am I unable to do so since I can't hand out rep for the time being?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 25, 2011)

Selva said:


> A set request for ~M~ pretty please
> 150x150. Just his face.
> Not too big. 400x190 or something like that would be perfect. I don't like big things lol
> Text: AR∀GO Hunt. Yup, the A in the middle is upside down. See where the text would fit more (either in the ava or sig). Your call.
> ...







You may request spartan. 


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Sophie [Kyon]*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Okie Dookie 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: White Requiem

Notes: I'd like one with text and one without it.


----------



## Selva (Sep 26, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you ~M~ pek


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 26, 2011)

Avatar Request:



Make it simple. 

I would like it to be done from Kyon, since he's never done me one before and I want to see what he's got. Anyway, if he's busy it's okay if ~M~ does it


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 26, 2011)

Request for a set I plan to wear in the future:

*Request Type*: Set
*Worker:* ~M~, if possible. 
*Stock:* 
*Size:*  Senior
*Border:*  No borders
*Effects:* Whatever looks good. 
*Text:* Water and Fire (can be on avy or sig)
*Add. Info:* None.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2011)

*Worker: Kyon*

*Request:* (gif) avatar 
*Link:* 
*Times:* 1:41 - 1:44 
*Border:*


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Avatar Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Fighting Kitsune [~M~]
- Kyochi [Kyon]*


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the Avas, but why are the characters cut out of the sig? Were you trying to show that the characters wanted to hide their identities?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 26, 2011)

I would like a set, please

Size - Senior
Border/Effects- Whatever you think fits
Stock - 
Text - The Difficult We Do Immediately...  The Impossible May Take a While. (if possible in  font, if it's not too much trouble)


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> *Worker: Kyon*
> 
> *Request:* (gif) avatar
> *Link:*
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Fighting Kitsune [~M~]
- Kyuujin [Any]*


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, god, the service is marvelous here. 


Thank you Kyon


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

Sophie said:


> Avatar reguest for Kyon dear
> 
> stock -
> size - 150x150 and 150x200 ^^
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Fighting Kitsune [~M~]
- Kyuujin [Any]*


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> set forrr ....
> 
> OMG KYON SKDMKSDMK MY GOD DUDE OMG I USED TO REQUEST YOU ALL DAY OMG
> sweet jesus
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Fighting Kitsune [~M~]
- Kyuujin [Any]*


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Okie Dookie
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...









*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Fighting Kitsune [~M~]
- Kyuujin [Any]*


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, first time requesting to this shop 

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - ~M~.
*Stock* - 

 *Avatar* 
 *Signature* 

*Size* - Senior
*Border* - 

_*Avatar*_ : No border 
_*Signature*_ : It's your choice.
*Effects* - It's all up to you to be honest, just don't use any pink colour.
*Text* - On the Avatar write " Akasuna no Sasori" and on the signature write "Necessary Evil".
*Additional Info* - Just take your time and make it cool please.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Milkshake [Kyon]
> - Sophie [Kyon]
> ...



Horrific. Better than I expected, thanks for making it simple


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 27, 2011)

*Worker:* ~M~
*Size:* senior.
*Stock:* 
*Border:* dotted.
*Effects:* up to you ~

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome set 

Will rep when my green bar returns.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2011)

request set for Kyon



avatar: the guy at the front.also i don't know if you can do gif but can you do avatar showing the guy and then the girl?if you can't do it just stick to the guy only.

sig:i want the size small as long as all the character is shown.

effect: i just want you to keep it as it is with a little bit of effect that suits the picture.

border: none border

thx .


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2011)

ilu Kyon thanks~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2011)

Worker: Kyon
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: 
Effects: up to you


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 28, 2011)

Worker: Whoever wants to
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Go nuts, I'm giving you creative controll.

Also, if you are up to it, would you be able to make a set of it. Thanks.

Please PM when you are done.


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2011)

set request for ~M~


senior
everything else up to you

thanks :{D


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2011)

kyon

set 



giff ava 

150x200

dotted white borders

on sig "She's mine get your own boys"


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

~M~
Senior Set
Avatar: 

Only him with his eyes open.
Signature:
Do as you please with the stocks. Thanks in advance~


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 1, 2011)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> Request for a set I plan to wear in the future:
> 
> *Request Type*: Set
> *Worker:* ~M~, if possible.
> ...



 ; 




*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Kyuujin [Any]
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- ZanCrow [Kyon]
- Darth Sidious [Kyon]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Katzuki [~M~]*


----------



## G (Oct 1, 2011)

Request for ~M~
senior avatar
borders: none
stock


----------



## wes (Oct 1, 2011)

set please

Worker: Kyon
Size: senior
Stock: 
Border: whatever looks best
Effects: flashy but not so bright it hurts the eyes
Text : *Marco Reus*     and if possible somewhere else *BMG*
Color : Green


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 1, 2011)

no more requests till some are done now


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Oct 1, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;




Shit, you are _GOOD_!!!!!    The avys and sig look so friggin' awesome! 

+reps.


----------



## Tim (Oct 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Worker: Kyon
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border:
> Effects: up to you





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Kyuujin [Any]
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- ZanCrow [Kyon]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- wes [Kyon]*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Day Strangers.

Could I please have a few avatars from the stock below. I want 2 avatars from each stock one in 150 x 150 and one in 100 x 120 px

I'd like the a text box as with the example below that says "Momo" or insert something clever if you want.

I realize this is a special request so I am willing to provide nudes atop of rep the stock below. I'd also like Emmy bums to make it, but if thats not possible I won't complain.

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 












Example and my favorite avatar of all time: (Byakuya's milkshake farm made it).


----------



## Tim (Oct 3, 2011)

Kyuujin said:


> I would like a set, please
> 
> Size - Senior
> Border/Effects- Whatever you think fits
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- ZanCrow [Kyon]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- wes [Kyon]
- Tachikoma [~M~]*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Tim (Oct 3, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> request set for Kyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- wes [Kyon]
- Tachikoma [~M~]*


----------



## Tim (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyon
> 
> set
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- wes [Kyon]
- Tachikoma [~M~]*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2011)

i love you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 3, 2011)

req. siggy ^^
size: 500x250 or smt. smaller 
text: morphine
stock: 
thank u already ^^


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 3, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Necessary Evil [~M~]
> - Tsukuyo [~M~]
> ...



I love it, it's truly amazing!  Thank you, Kyon!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Necessary Evil [~M~]
> - Tsukuyo [~M~]
> ...


awesome !


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

Set request for Kyοn please 
Stock: 
Ava on everyone except the creepy dude on the wheelchair. Make it a gif if you can.
Sig: 400x190 or something like that. I don't like big sigs that much >.<
Everything else is up to you. Take your time and thanks <3


----------



## Tim (Oct 5, 2011)

wes said:


> set please
> 
> Worker: Kyon
> Size: senior
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Necessary Evil [~M~]
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## wes (Oct 5, 2011)

ty looks awesome 

rep delivered and creds done


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Hello, first time requesting to this shop
> 
> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - ~M~.
> ...






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Tsukuyo [~M~]
- Seiko [~M~]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Worker:* ~M~
> *Size:* senior.
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* dotted.
> ...



 ;  

You didn't say if you wanted a set or what so I just made avatars  If you gave me another stock I could make a sig though. 


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Seiko [~M~]
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Worker: ~M~
> Size: senior.
> Stock:
> Border: solid.
> Effects: up to you ~





I just used a random berserk stock since the one you gave isn't too good silly seiko. Give another. 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- South of Hell [Any]
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## Tim (Oct 5, 2011)

South of Hell said:


> Worker: Whoever wants to
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- rice [~M~]
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## South of Hell (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Kyon, looks awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2011)

rice said:


> set request for ~M~
> 
> 
> senior
> ...



 ; 





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Katzuki [~M~]
- G [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]*


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks ~M~! i love the set  but i'll wear it later, 'cause i have to wear this awesome set :{D


----------



## Necessary Evil (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot _~M~_ quality work. .


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> You didn't say if you wanted a set or what so I just made avatars  If you gave me another stock I could make a sig though.
> 
> ...



Wa-Wai...
I wanted a set, I'm so stupid and didn't mention it...  

I would gradly grab you another stock for the sig, but I don't want more work piling up for you. :33

Thank you so much, I really love them!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2011)

so close :c


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 7, 2011)

Requesting: Set
Worker: Any
Borders: Just don't make it rounded


----------



## Saturday (Oct 8, 2011)

Requesting Senior Set:
Stock: 

worker: any
border: whatever you think fits best
effects: add some blue please. umm and anything is up to you


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Set please
Senior size
*Avatar*:

*Signature*:

*Spoiler*: __ 





remove the text but keep the Happy Halloween




I want the borders to be solid and rounded.

I will rep and credit of course!
Thank you!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2011)

Worker: ~M~
Size: senior.
Stock: 
Border: thin black
Effects: up to you


----------



## Sophie (Oct 9, 2011)

Halloween set reguest for Kyon deary  

stock - 

size - 150x150  ^^ please make the sig a bit bigger ;P 
text - ''Sophie'' on ava 
border - up to you dear ;D
effects - ^same as above xD 

THANK YOUUU


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2011)

kyon 


dotted white borders 

on it 

"can you keep a secret


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 9, 2011)

Requesting a set.

Worker: ~M~
Stock -  I asked the artist if I could use this, so its cool.

text: Too wild to live

150x150 and 150x200 avatar

Make it badass.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2011)

g said:


> Request for ~M~
> senior avatar
> borders: none
> stock






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Katzuki [~M~]
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- sapphireninja [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]*


----------



## G (Oct 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Katzuki [~M~]
> - Tachikoma [~M~]
> ...


Thanks :33


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ~M~
> Senior Set
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



 ; 




*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Selva [Kyon]
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- sapphireninja [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]*


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



Thanks, it's lovely<3


----------



## Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> Set request for Kyοn please
> Stock:
> Ava on everyone except the creepy dude on the wheelchair. Make it a gif if you can.
> Sig: 400x190 or something like that. I don't like big sigs that much >.<
> Everything else is up to you. Take your time and thanks <3







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- ღMomoღ [Any]
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- sapphireninja [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2011)

i edit again


----------



## Fear (Oct 11, 2011)

*For ~M~*

For the style of these avatars, I would like them to be a bit like the first two you have  
*
Request: *Avatar*
Size:* 150x200
*Stock: *
*Border: *None
*Text: *Mugetsu

*Request: *Avatar*
Size:* 150x200
*Stock: *
*Border: *None
*Text: *Demon Within


----------



## Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

ღMomoღ said:


> req. siggy ^^
> size: 500x250 or smt. smaller
> text: morphine
> stock:
> thank u already ^^





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Tachikoma [~M~]
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- sapphireninja [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]*


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


This is perfecto pek thank you so much <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Tachikoma [~M~]
> - Liverbird [Any]
> ...



its amazing thank u !!!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 12, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Good Day Strangers.
> 
> Could I please have a few avatars from the stock below. I want 2 avatars from each stock one in 150 x 150 and one in 100 x 120 px
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ; 

 ;  < hated this stock, do not use this.

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- sapphireninja [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2011)

I realized I didnt give you my best Kimi ni Todoke stock, but thank you em bums


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2011)

Set request for ~M~

*Stock*: 
*Ava*: 150x200
*Sig*: 400x175

Everything else up to you.

Please and thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 13, 2011)

sapphireninja said:


> Set please
> Senior size
> *Avatar*:
> 
> ...







I couldn't remove the text and keep happy Halloween, but I can put that text on here if you want.

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- Gilgamesh [~M~]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]*


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 13, 2011)

~M~ said:


> I couldn't remove the text and keep happy Halloween, but I can put that text on here if you want.
> 
> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> ...



No it's cool
Thank you for the Awesome set! 
Rep and Credit of course!


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello hello, requesting ~M~ :3


Senior av, sig no larger than 380 px (cropped however you like, horizontal or vertical alignment doesn't matter)
Nothing too fancy - you may do what you like with it, text or otherwise, but if you decide to use text, please also let me have a text-free version •u•

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 17, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Worker: ~M~
> Size: senior.
> Stock:
> Border: thin black
> Effects: up to you



 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Kagura [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

Why am I not on the list, Em-kun?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2011)

Set request:
Stocks(Just choose which one you think you can work best with):  
Border: Whatever fits it best
Size for Avas: Junior and Senior
Text(Ava only): Byakuran
Text 1: Divine White Star
Text 2(Below Text 1): Byakuran
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.(Applies only to the sig)


----------



## Tim (Oct 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> kyon
> 
> 
> dotted white borders
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- Sophie [Kyon]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2011)

yay  

GOD IV BEEN WAITING FOR THIS now back to brittana xD


----------



## Tim (Oct 19, 2011)

Sophie said:


> Halloween set reguest for Kyon deary
> 
> stock -
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Liverbird [Any]
- Saturday [Any]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]*


----------



## Tim (Oct 19, 2011)

Liverbird said:


> Requesting: Set
> Worker: Any
> Borders: Just don't make it rounded







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]*


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 20, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Saturday [Any]
> - Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
> ...


Wicked sick!

Great work, as expected ;D


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2011)

Request: 2x Ava
Worker: Kyοn
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Border: none
Effects: simple


----------



## Tim (Oct 23, 2011)

Joo said:


> Request: 2x Ava
> Worker: Kyοn
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 & 150x200
> ...






*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 24, 2011)

Since my request is still waiting can Kyon do it? D:


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2011)

Kyon 

Upcoming Christmas Set~
[Sp=Stock][/sp]

Include everyone in the pic. Avatar on blonde girl & puppets in the front. 150x150. Doesn't matter the border. Senior.


----------



## Fear (Oct 25, 2011)

~M~ will be back. Just wait patiently.


----------



## Tim (Oct 26, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Requesting a set.
> 
> Worker: ~M~
> Stock -  I asked the artist if I could use this, so its cool.
> ...






*Spoiler*: _darker_ 








*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Milkshake [Kyon]*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _darker_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you.



Thank you!


----------



## Fear (Oct 27, 2011)

Is M bothered with these requests? He was last online today, so I'm not sure. If not, Kyon you can take my request.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Just wanna give you a heads up that I can't see the stock...


----------



## Tim (Oct 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Is M bothered with these requests? He was last online today, so I'm not sure. If not, Kyon you can take my request.



I don't know. Sometimes he just pops up and does his requests in bulk, so he'll probably do them if you wait a few more days. I don't mind doing it, though.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, can you take my request as well Kyon?


----------



## Fear (Oct 27, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> I don't know. Sometimes he just pops up and does his requests in bulk, so he'll probably do them if you wait a few more days. I don't mind doing it, though.



Well it's been about 2 weeks since I requested. I thought he wasn't online at all, which is why I didn't mind waiting for him. But it turns out that he has been online, so either he hasn't seen the request or just chosen not to do it. So yeah, you wouldn't mind doing my request, will you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 30, 2011)

I wasn't on my computer for this past half month as it was getting repaired, again. I'm not going to bother doing the requests from then but I'll take new ones. 


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Tifa Lockhart [~M~]
- Fear [~M~]
- Synn [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- Spartan1337 [Any]*


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Request: Set
Worker: ~M~
Size: Ava: 150x200 Sig: Any
Stock: Ava:  Sig:  or   If neither of those are good then you can use the avatar stock to make the sig as well. 
Border: Whatever you feel would look best.
Effects: Do as you please.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm still eager for a set from you ~M~  can I request the same thing again?

is that even what's happening here ;A;




*Spoiler*: __ 





Quincy James said:


> Hello hello, requesting ~M~ :3
> 
> 
> Senior av, sig no larger than 380 px (cropped however you like, horizontal or vertical alignment doesn't matter)
> ...


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2011)

two avas from  please :> one for the boy next to zombie gun, another for the two man next to reversi, please and thanks :{D 

and if you don't like to stock, then forget about the request


----------



## Sine (Oct 31, 2011)

type: avatar
worker: ~M~
size: 150x150
stock:


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2011)

Fear said:


> *
> Request: *Avatar*
> Size:* 150x200
> *Stock: *
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Eternal Goob [~M~]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- shiner [~M~]
- rice [Any]*


----------



## Burke (Oct 31, 2011)

Request for whoever is available soonest. I think its pretty simple.



Yes, its true. Its coming.

For the sig, crop out the logo itself and just make the background transparent. Give the whole logo a slight drop shadow. (Make the whole image smaller of course) Dont include "Trailer 11.02.11"

Focus the avatar on the "V" itself. Crop out the rest of the logo but leave the black background. Senior sized.

Give me the clear cut plain version i just asked for, but then give me maybe two other versions that you can think of. I trust you to be creative.


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2011)

Request: 2x Ava
Worker: Kyοn
Stock:  / 
Size: 150x200
Border: none
Effects: simple


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: ~M~
> Size: Ava: 150x200 Sig: Any
> Stock: Ava:  Sig:  or   If neither of those are good then you can use the avatar stock to make the sig as well.
> ...



 ; 


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- Quincy James [~M~]
- shiner [~M~]
- rice [Any]
- St. Burke [Any]
- Joo  [Kyon]*


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



Thank you ~M~.


----------



## Savage (Nov 1, 2011)

I really don't care what effects you put on it. Can you put the words "This or That" in like some kind of cursive graffiti like font going vertically over the hamster in the wheel? Please and thank you!

Whomever wants to do it can.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2011)

yes, snow princess will work here people so feel free to request from her


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Nov 3, 2011)

Requesting set xD

Image: 

Avatar size: 150x150
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Up to you

Sig size: Up to you
Borders Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Text: Dreamer


----------



## wes (Nov 3, 2011)

requesting set

putting 2 stocks in here because the first one is a bit bad imo 
just pick whichever one you feel is best


Stock 1 

Stock 2 

Size : senior
Worker : dont mind 
Border : whatever looks best
Effects : flashy but not painful to the eyes
Colors : for Stock 1 Blue/Black  for Stock 2Red/White

Text : *Georginio Wijnaldum*  and somewhere else in the sig *040 EHV*


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Render - 

*Set*

Size : Same height as (or close to this -  ). Keep aspect ratio
Worker : Don't mind
Border : Something that stands out
Effects : Anything, lighting/lens flare, whatever you think is best
Colors : Any.

Get rid of the text at the bottom, can cut that off. Just the two people in picture are most important.

Try and fit this in somewhere -

Text: _"Until the end of time, a group of my people will be fighting in constant Jihad (ie. against oppression, injustice)" - Prophet Muhammad(pbuh)._

Text2: _Palestine_ (just put this anywhere, doesn't have to stand out. If you can't put it then don't worry.)





Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> I'm still eager for a set from you ~M~  can I request the same thing again?
> 
> is that even what's happening here ;A;
> 
> ...



 ; 





just a warning folks, I'll be out of town this weekend. 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- Milkshake [Kyon]
- shiner [~M~]
- rice [Any]
- St. Burke [Any]
- Joo  [Kyon]
- Savage  Snow Princess
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes [Any]
-Perseverance [any]

requests closed*


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 3, 2011)

~M~ said:


> ;



Most delicious ?u? Thanks so much!


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Kyon
> 
> Upcoming Christmas Set~
> [Sp=Stock][/sp]
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- shiner [~M~]
- rice [Any]
- St. Burke [Any]
- Joo  [Kyon]
- Savage  Snow Princess
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes [Any]
-Perseverance [any]

requests closed*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Kyon pek I'll use it around christmas time~


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2011)

Joo said:


> Request: 2x Ava
> Worker: Kyοn
> Stock:  /
> Size: 150x200
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- shiner [~M~]
- rice [Any]
- St. Burke [Any]
- Savage  [Snow Princess]
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes [Any]
- Perseverance [any]*


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2011)

rice said:


> two avas from  please :> one for the boy next to zombie gun, another for the two man next to reversi, please and thanks :{D
> 
> and if you don't like to stock, then forget about the request





*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Any]
- shiner [~M~]
- St. Burke [Any]
- Savage  [Snow Princess]
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes [Any]
- Perseverance [any]*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2011)

^ I'll take *Saturday* and *Spartan1337*, Kyοn. btw nice to meet you~



*Spoiler*: _Savage_ 




;
;
;


----------



## rice (Nov 4, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *U P  *  N E X T*
> *
> - Saturday [Any]
> - Spartan1337 [Any]
> ...



thanks, they look awesome :{D


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice to meet you, too, Snow Princess. I'll take wes and St. Burke, then.

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Saturday  [Snow Princess]
- Spartan1337  [Snow Princess]
- shiner [~M~]
- St. Burke  [Kyon]
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes  [Kyon]
- Perseverance [any]*


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Type:* set;
*Worker:* Kyon;
*Size:* senior;
*Stock:* ;
*Effects:* Anything you want is fine with me.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2011)

snow or kyon



on sig "She’s beautiful, she’s innocent, she’s everything that’s good in this miserable, stinking world...she is what makes me so happy that i could cry"

dotted white borders


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2011)

Requesting a set from anyone.



Senior size, and a snowy/Decemberish effect with light bluish/whitish colours. No text, and dotted light blue borders.


----------



## Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for picking mine up Kyon


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saturday_ 




;;


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

Signature: 



Avatar:


Anyone can do it.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 7, 2011)

shiner said:


> type: avatar
> worker: ~M~
> size: 150x150
> stock:



 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Spartan1337  [Snow Princess]
- St. Burke  [Kyon]
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes  [Kyon]
- Perseverance [any]
- Tsukuyo  [Kyon]
- Kagura  [Snow Princess] or  [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Any]
- The Pseudo [Any]

requests closed
*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2011)

Kyon or ~M~

[]
[]

150 x 150 Avatar
Everything else is up to you.

_edit:_

Oh damn.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 10, 2011)

type: avatar
worker: ~M~
size: 150x200
Borders-dotted
Effect-something nice :3
stock:


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2011)

Worker: ~M~ 
Stock:  

I want a 150x150 avatar, just make it awesome.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll take *ThePseudo.*



*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 




;;;


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> Request for whoever is available soonest. I think its pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _extra_ 









*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes  [Kyon]
- Perseverance [any]
- Tsukuyo  [Kyon]
- Kagura  [Snow Princess] or  [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Any]
- The Pseudo [Snow Princess]
- Atlantic Storm  [Kyon] or [~M~]
- Judecious [~M~]
- Reiki [Any]
- Kyochi [~M~]


requests closed*
_any requests after this post will be ignored, until further notice_


----------



## ℛei (Nov 11, 2011)

~M~ said:


> - You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.



Oops,haven't noticed this rule .Canceled my request,because I'm not senior yet .Sowwy.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2011)

Tsukuyo said:


> *Type:* set;
> *Worker:* Kyon;
> *Size:* senior;
> *Stock:* ;
> *Effects:* Anything you want is fine with me.







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- wes  [Kyon]
- Perseverance [any]
- Kagura  [Snow Princess] or  [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Any]
- The Pseudo [Snow Princess]
- Atlantic Storm  [Kyon] or [~M~]
- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]


requests closed*
_any requests after this post will be ignored, until further notice_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 11, 2011)

That's all I can say right now. I'm speechless.  

You're amazing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> I'll take *ThePseudo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Fucking awesome. The wait was lengthy but worth it.

thank you.


----------



## Burke (Nov 11, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _extra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would it be too much to request a simple resize? Maybe make the sig 1.5 to 2 times bigger


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you. Will wear later!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll take Kagura if you don't mind Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Nov 14, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> I'll take Kagura if you don't mind Kyon.



I don't mind.



wes said:


> requesting set
> 
> putting 2 stocks in here because the first one is a bit bad imo
> just pick whichever one you feel is best
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- Perseverance [any]
- Kagura  [Snow Princess]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Any]
- Atlantic Storm  [Kyon] or [~M~]
- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]*


----------



## Tim (Nov 14, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set from anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size, and a snowy/Decemberish effect with light bluish/whitish colours. No text, and dotted light blue borders.







*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- MiamiCity15 [Any]
- Perseverance [any]
- Kagura  [Snow Princess]
- Atlantic Storm  [Kyon] or [~M~]
- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




;;


----------



## wes (Nov 15, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> I don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty

reps and credit done


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG snow this is beautiful


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 17, 2011)

^ 


I'll take Perseverance.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 18, 2011)

Love your guys work so I decided to make a request. 

*Type:* siggy;
*Size:* senior;
*Stock:* ;
*Effects:* As long as it has scanlines/stripes. ;')


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2011)

snow or Kyon please

2 extra avas



 the Fighter
Sakura Kyouko







" the Fighter
Sakura Kyouko"

Set



"Could i just lay her and just forget the world"

everything dotted white borders


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 





;


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 21, 2011)

Worker: Any
Request: Ava
Stock: 
Effect: I would just like the word "Condescend" on it. Aside from that the rest is up to the worker.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 23, 2011)

^ I'll take this.

Edit:


*Spoiler*: _Ishamael_ 




;;
;
;


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow they all look great! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 25, 2011)

set request for anyone who's willing to do it :33 
*Spoiler*: _STOCK_ 







effects: any you think will look right
Text: "Bingo!!!"

will rep and cred :33

thankies in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll take Stripes and blackfire96.


----------



## Tim (Nov 25, 2011)

Will do Kagura and Atlantic Storm soon. Been holidaying it up.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

The front page states that one must have senior membership, does that still apply?

My stocks aren't great, it's hard to find high-resolution images from a sporting event so I don't expect much, I'd appreciate if you could do what you can with them.

Request: Avatar
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Dashed square border

Request: Signature
Size: Whatever will work for the image.
Stock: 
Crop: At least all of the player in the air and some/most/all of the orange pylon.
Border: Dashed square border
Text: "Gronk"

General Effects: Whatever effects or gradients etc. you decide to use, please keep the theme the same between the two images.


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2011)

size: 150x150
worker: any 
border: 
effects: none
stock:


----------



## Rubi (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I request for Snow? If so, then:



Size: Senior
Border: Anything that's not dotted
Effects: Up to you~
Text: Av: "La descarada" Sig: "A beauty worthy of disgrace"

Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 27, 2011)

^ sure Rubi ;3



*Spoiler*: _Stripes_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Set Request:
*Worker: Snow Princess*
Stock: 
Text 1: Princeps tenebrarum
Text 2: Rokudo Mukuro
Effects: Whatever fits best
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 28, 2011)

So, I have Rubi and Spartan1337... if anyone else asked for me and I missed it let me know!



*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rubi_ 




;;


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 29, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> So, I have Rubi and Spartan1337... if anyone else asked for me and I missed it let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 its beautiful  thankies for doing it
will rep and cred ya for it :33
thankies!!!


----------



## Rubi (Nov 29, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rubi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you so much Snow. I love love love it. And I'm having troubles with choosing. Again, thank you so much it's so beautiful!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 29, 2011)

Set. Anyone can do it. Maybe the ava should focus on her face? Do whatever you think fits though.


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2011)

^ I'll take this.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2011)

*REQUEST* l SET 
*WORKER* l ANYONE 
- - - - - - - - - - - - -
*AVATAR* l 150x200 l ONE AVATAR OF THE GIRLS ON THE LEFT, AND ONE OF THE GIRLS ON THE RIGHT
*STOCK* l 
*EFFECTS* l WHATEVER YOU THINK FITS BEST
*BORDER* l WHATEVER YOU THINK FITS BEST

*SIGNATURE* l ANY SIZE
*STOCK* l 
*EFFECTS* l WHATEVER YOU THINK FITS BEST
*BORDER* l WHATEVER YOU THINK FITS BEST
*
NOTE:* If you need any higher quality stocks, let me know and I'll try find some. Thank you for taking your time to do my request!


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2011)

Requesting here, trying to find a place to use until Kagura Decides to return (if she ever does T-T) 

Stock:  

I would like a Senior Sized Set of this, with the text 

"Come! We are the Jouishishi"  

Its greatly appreciated! Any effects is fine as well~ :33


----------



## Krix (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi. <3

*Request*: Set 
*Workers*: Kyon or Snow Princess! 
*Avatar Size*: 150 x 150 
*Stock*: 

***** Not picky at all, do whatever you think fits.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 30, 2011)

things were starting to get messy so I updated the list  


*U P  *  N E X T

- MiamiCity15 [Snow Princess]
- Atlantic Storm [Kyon] 
- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]
- Kagura  [Kyon]
- Lightning Strike [Snow Princess]
- valerian [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Snow Princess]
- ThePseudo  [Kyon]
- Laix [Any]
- TeenRyu [Any]
- Krix [Kyon] or [Snow Princess]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 




sorry for the wait! and i took out the SFX to make it look more like a sig...


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Kyon or ~M~
> 
> []
> []
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T

- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]
- Kagura  [Kyon]
- Lightning Strike [Snow Princess]
- valerian [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Snow Princess]
- ThePseudo  [Kyon]
- Laix [Any]
- TeenRyu [Any]
- Krix [Kyon] or [Snow Princess]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lightning Strike_ 









 


*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

I edit my request and i would really like Snow to take it


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



That's magnificent work. :33 You definitely have talent.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> I edit my request and i would really like Snow to take it



sooo                    .


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Set. Anyone can do it. Maybe the ava should focus on her face? Do whatever you think fits though.







*U P  *  N E X T

- Judecious [~M~]
- Kyochi [~M~]
- Kagura [Snow Princess]
- valerian [Any]
- Laix [Any]
- TeenRyu [Any]
- Krix [Kyon] or [Snow Princess]
*


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, thank you, but may I have a white border? Also, may I have another sig the whole length of her body? Sorry for not specifying it earlier. Forget it if it's too much trouble. 

I'll rep twice.


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd have to start from scratch if I did the second part and I'd rather not. :<


----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2011)

Can someone take my request?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll take Laix and TeenRyu as well Kyοn ;3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2011)

Lmao, I completely forgot about my request here. 

I would like to delete it. :] Thank you anyway !


----------



## Tim (Dec 8, 2011)

I would have did it for you, Cin! >:I

I'll take Krix and Jude.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 9, 2011)

For* ~M~ *or* Kyon*, whomever wants to do it:

Senior set. That's all lol
Do whatever you want to do with it, so long as it fits the image.
(As for the credits and title on the side, if you would feel better keeping them, if possible could you just move the names to the book in the foreground with Tonighted's name?.)


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Laix_ 




 __ 






*Kagura* and *TeenRyu* are next~

and since *valerian* is just a avatar I'll do it too.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 9, 2011)

*valerian*

;


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 14, 2011)

sorry for the wait guys, I've been really busy irl.. 



*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 




I'll do the set later on..

;





*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 




;;


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 14, 2011)

*U P  *  N E X T

- Judecious [Kyon]
- Kagura [Snow Princess]
- Krix [Kyon]
- Panda [~M~] or [Kyon]*


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry for the wait guys, I've been really busy irl..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snow these are fabulous


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

Set request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Alternate Border: Rounded
Text 1: Emperor of the skies
Text 2(Below text 1): Sawada Tsunayoshi
*Worker: Snow Princess*

Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 15, 2011)

Cancel my request. Thanks


----------



## Tim (Dec 16, 2011)

Panda said:


> For* ~M~ *or* Kyon*, whomever wants to do it:
> 
> Senior set. That's all lol
> Do whatever you want to do with it, so long as it fits the image.
> (As for the credits and title on the side, if you would feel better keeping them, if possible could you just move the names to the book in the foreground with Tonighted's name?.)




*Spoiler*: __ 









*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Spartan1337 [Snow Princess]*


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 17, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankees, tis quite oosome


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

M isn't back yet? 
Just a couple of avatars request for snow or kyon please. Love you both 
, , .
150x200. Thanks and take your time


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 23, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Alternate Border: Rounded
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 23, 2011)

My expectations were met. 

Great job


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll take Selva. I gotta get active again. D:


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2011)

just one avi please. its for another site but i will credit. Shrink it a bit like to signature size.


Make it pretty in anyway it looks best and add the name SadisticHunter to it please in a cursive font. Any border u see fit is fine. ty.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2011)

You want a sig as well??


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2011)

snow



fun retro and music theme

giff ava please and one of the blond 

on sig " Music and Lovers"

dotted white borders


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 26, 2011)

No, actually. Cancel my request.  But if u r already done with it, I'll take it.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 26, 2011)

no I haven't done it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2011)

Requesting a set from Kyon.

Avatar:  (When you add the effects, can you get rid of or overlap that white dot in the middle.)

Signature:  (If the picture is too small, I can get a bigger one.)

A kind of gold standout effect for the sig, but not too much; kind of moderate, as well as the eyes for the avatar. The rest of the effect of the avatar is up to you, but preferable to somewhat compliment the sig. No text and dotted white borders. Thank you.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 27, 2011)

Set request
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Text: "Cool Guys Never Look at Explosions" 
Effects: Up to you 
Worker: Snow Princess


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2011)

^ sexy stock *O* 


so, I have Kagura and EpicBroFist. if I missed anyone let me know~


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_



OMG OMG I LOVE IT THANKS


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 28, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_



Awesome job, thank you


----------



## Savage (Dec 28, 2011)

Set Request.

Stock: 

I don't care who does it. I don't care what the effects are but as long as it looks nice.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2011)

^ I love the stock, I'll take this.


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2011)

Selva said:


> , , .
> 150x200. Thanks and take your time







*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- Savage [Snow Princess]*


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Savage_ 












*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 1, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



This set's too awesome to leave so I'll definitely take it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2012)

Request for M

Sig - 
I'd like something like those crazy 3D chalk pictures, making it seem like SM is really hanging into the signature space or maybe something with an oval shape rather than a rectangular one and no border or, um, whatever you feel works.

  Thank you.


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


So pretty and so many to choose from! Thank you pek


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 2, 2012)

*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- ghstwrld [~M~]*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2012)

yo M some avas



on it "Taste this sweet" 



on it "Mystery of you"



 on it "Manic Obsession" 

all dotted with white borders


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2012)

Worker // Anyone is fine. 
Stock // 
Size // 200x200 and a 150x200 because it's for another site but I'm not sure about the size. (IMVU) 
Border // Dotted
Effects // Some type of dark way but sexy? XD Idk. Just make it look good. 
Text // cursive, medium sized, text: "IcyCrimsen <3" 

Oh, and just an avatar btw.


----------



## Z (Jan 2, 2012)

Avatar please - 

I'd like it in a couple of borders, thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take Z.


----------



## Die Heinii (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi. (:

Would love to request a set

Ava

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig


Round dotted borders would be awesome and colourful.
Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 3, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Request for M
> 
> Sig -
> I'd like something like those crazy 3D chalk pictures, making it seem like SM is really hanging into the signature space or maybe something with an oval shape rather than a rectangular one and no border or, um, whatever you feel works.
> ...



 ;  ; 








*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Lucifer Morningstar [Kyon]
- Kagura [~M~]
- Applechan [Any]
- Z [Snow Princess]
- Die Heinii [Any]
*


----------



## Elias (Jan 3, 2012)

Em is finally back. 

150x200
(Effects up to you)
Get rid of that silly text please.
Can you have one version where you write "Kid Flash"

thanks emmy-kun.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 4, 2012)

set for snowp <3

[  ] | [  ]

avatar on ishida, effects are up to you. roundered border.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 5, 2012)

*Z*


----------



## Z (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 7, 2012)

*Aggressor:*


----------



## Sera (Jan 7, 2012)

One signature please. ^^

Stock:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2012)

Avt and Sig please!

Picture - 

Size: Basically regular size of sigs and avt.

Text: "The Promotion" and "January 31st"

Effects: Make it look black and blue background type. Kind of make it look empty yet "The Promotion" stands out. That would be awesome. January you can also just use numbers like 1/31/12.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Requesting a set from Kyon.
> 
> Avatar:  (When you add the effects, can you get rid of or overlap that white dot in the middle.)
> 
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Kagura [~M~]
- Applechan [Any]
- Die Heinii [Any]
- Elias [~M~]
- Kushinα [Any]
- crazymtf [Any]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2012)

crazymtf your image isn't showing..


----------



## kyochi (Jan 8, 2012)

*Worker:* Kyon 
*Request:* Please re-size the following gifs into 150x150 avatars for me.  
*Stock(s):* 
*Border(s):* Dotted for the first one, and border  for the last two. 

Please and thanks, Tim. :3


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> crazymtf your image isn't showing..



Sorry bout that!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 9, 2012)

*crazymtf:*


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2012)

For M

Avatar and sig

request: 150 x 150 ava
stock: 
note: focus on his face for the avatar but for the sig all the image
border: Dotted for the sig and avatar
text: "Life's true pleasures are seen only behind the closed eyes of a dream" for the signature
effects: Well i would like an effect like he's burning


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 9, 2012)

Kagura said:


> yo M some avas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  

 ; 

 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Applechan [Any]
- Die Heinii [Any]
- Elias [~M~]
- Kushinα [Any]
- Kyochi [Kyon]
- VampireNeu [~M~]
*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks babe new i could count on you


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll take AppleChan.


----------



## Tim (Jan 10, 2012)

Kyochi said:


> *Worker:* Kyon
> *Request:* Please re-size the following gifs into 150x150 avatars for me.
> *Stock(s):*
> *Border(s):* Dotted for the first one, and border  for the last two.
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T

- Krix [Kyon]
- Applechan [Snow Princess]
- Die Heinii [Any]
- Elias [~M~]
- Kushinα [Any]
- VampireNeu [~M~]
*


----------



## KBL (Jan 10, 2012)

*Worker*: Anyone
*Request*: Complete set of the sniper image (Avy 150x150)
*Stock*: 
*Border*: Normal 


Thanks guys


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Request to Kyon.

*Avatar*


Transparent with the words removed, no effects.

*Signature*

Border-Black and white

Words cut out, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoko (Jan 10, 2012)

Removed request.


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Request for ~M~

Request: Set
Size: Ava: 150x200 Sig: Any
Stock: Ava:  Sig: 
Border: Solid 2px white border surrounded by a dotted border or whatever it is called
Effects:  Do as you please
Text: Anything that you feel would be appropriate


----------



## Summers (Jan 10, 2012)

you choose everything else. if you can think up some cool text to put then go for it!
First time requesting here.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 10, 2012)

*Set Request:*
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Text: Jin Kisaragi
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

*Ava Request:*
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock(Focus only on Jin) : 
Text: Absolute Zero
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Notes: I also want one with it's size to be 150x150(One with text and another without text) and one with it's size 150x200(It's okay to leave no text on that one.)


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Request for Snow, please.  :33

Senior set with ava of Sasuke, and I'll leave the details to you if that's okay.



Thank you!

question for future reference - that transparency that you made me from that screencap... is that something that you'd be able to make a sig from?  thanks again!


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 13, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Aggressor:*



perfection, thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 13, 2012)

*AppleChan:*



;


----------



## Selva (Jan 14, 2012)

For ~M~ please  I see you're busy with requests and stuff so take your time. I don't mind waiting at all 

2 avatars 150x200 please if that's ok. I hope the stocks are good enough. If not, I'll try looking for something better.

, .
Focus on the boy with the brown hair. Everything else is up to you.

Thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 14, 2012)

Request for Snow Princess.


Stock: 
Avatar and Signature size: idc for the sig but keep things proportional and avatar 150x150
 no text
 and do what you think looks best for effects :3
oh and can you make the avatar of the girl on the left side? Thank you!
I'll rep in advance


----------



## Tim (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Request to Kyon.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 14, 2012)

Krix said:


> Hi. <3
> 
> *Request*: Set
> *Workers*: Kyon or Snow Princess!
> ...







*U P  *  N E X T

- Die Heinii [Any]
- Elias [~M~]
- Kushinα [Any]
- VampireNeu [~M~]
- KBL [Any]
- Yokokorama [Any]
- Eternal Goob [~M~]
- summers [Any]
- Spartan1337 [~M~]
- ShurikenGirl7 [Snow Princess]
- Selva [~M~]
- Tifa Lockhart [Snow Princess]*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Changed the worker for my  to Snow Princess since ~M~ has an lot to do on his plate....


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 14, 2012)

so I have ShurikenGirl7, Tifa Lockhart and Spartan.

Edit: Kushinα asked me to make hers too.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 15, 2012)

Elias said:


> Em is finally back.
> 
> 150x200
> (Effects up to you)
> ...



 ; 

*U P  *  N E X T

- Die Heinii [Any]
- Kushinα [Snow Princess]
- VampireNeu [~M~]
- KBL [Any]
- Yokokorama [Any]
- Eternal Goob [~M~]
- summers [Any]
- Spartan1337 [Snow Princess]
- ShurikenGirl7 [Snow Princess]
- Selva [~M~]
- Tifa Lockhart [Snow Princess]*


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 15, 2012)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Request for Snow, please.  :33
> 
> Senior set with ava of Sasuke, and I'll leave the details to you if that's okay.
> 
> ...


yeah sure, I can make a sig from that screencap.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Thank you, Snow - I love it!  :33

We'll do the screencap one next time.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 16, 2012)

^ great 


*Kushinα:*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 16, 2012)

Request for Snow Princess 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Up to you 
Effects: make it look awesome, so basically up to you.


----------



## Sera (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, Snow. :33


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 














*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 21, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you hun


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 21, 2012)

glad you like it Tifa <3



*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 21, 2012)

avas 150x200 and 150x150

snow



on it "Music Player"



on it "Do you Believe?"  

 one with the Guitar

on it "Rockers Dream"

all dotted with white borders


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 21, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> glad you like it Tifa <3
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_



Thank you, it looks great :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 21, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_



This looks as awesome as I expected. pek

Thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 22, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *AppleChan:*
> 
> 
> 
> ;



Thank you.  I only needed the avi. I didn't need a sig and can you add the words to the second avi please?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 24, 2012)

Request type: Set
Worker: Snow princess
Stock: 
Borders: whatever looks best
effects: whatever looks best
please get rid of all the text, thanks in advance.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Request: Set
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock:
Avatar: 
Signature: 
Avatar size: 150x200
Border: Up to artist.
Effects: Up to artist

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 25, 2012)

PlushCream said:


> Request Type: Set (_two different stocks though_)
> Worker: Snow Princess (_seems to be active right now?_)



You need senior membership to request in this store.


----------



## rice (Jan 25, 2012)

a senior set request for ~M~ pek



text for ava: Effie Trinket
text for sig: May The Odds Be Ever In Your Favor

I'm in no rush, feel free to do it whenever you feel like


----------



## Billie (Jan 27, 2012)

Request type: Set
Worker: Snow princess
Size: Ava: 150x150 / Sigi: 450x245
Stock: Ava:  / Sigi: 
Borders: none
effects: your choice


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 27, 2012)

Request type: Set
Worker: doesn't matter
Size: 150x150 /Senior
Stock:

Transparent the sig
Dotted border
:3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 27, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Request type: Set
> Worker: Snow princess
> Stock:
> Borders: whatever looks best
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great ^^ Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 27, 2012)

AppleChan said:


> Thank you.  I only needed the avi. I didn't need a sig and can you add the words to the second avi please?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 27, 2012)

Kagura said:


> avas 150x200 and 150x150
> 
> snow
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mali (Jan 28, 2012)

Type-set
Effects-None
Border- Normal black border
Size-Senior
Stock- 

Could make 3 avays for the 3 guys in pic so I could switch around with them?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 28, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Stock:
> Avatar:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks snow


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2012)

type: avatar
size: senior
borders: none
stock: 
other: nothing _too_ fancy por favor
for whomever is available


----------



## Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I'll clear out the [any] requests. I'll do a big batch, if not all, tomorrow.


----------



## Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> Request type: Set
> Worker: doesn't matter
> Size: 150x150 /Senior
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## G (Jan 29, 2012)

Request type: set
borders: black and white
stock; 
Worker: anyone whos available.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 29, 2012)

PERFECT ILUUUU 
thanks!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Request: Set
Worker: Kyon
Stock: 
Text 1: The White Void
Text 2: Hakumen
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 29, 2012)

*Request type:* Set
-> Avatar:  (150x150)
-> Sig: 
*Text*
-> Sig: Erza Scarlet 
*Worker:* Snow Princess
*Border:* dotted


----------



## Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

Mali said:


> Type-set
> Effects-None
> Border- Normal black border
> Size-Senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> type: avatar
> size: senior
> borders: none
> stock:
> ...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Changed worker to Kyon


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Set request*
*Worker:* Kyon
*Image:*

*Sizes: * 
*Avatar:* 150x150
*Signature:* 400x457
*Borders:*
*avatar and signature:* one with a black/white dotted border (3 pixels of white/one pixel of dotted black) and one with a border like my current avatar (3 pixels of white/1 pixel of black), please
*Additional info:*
Avatar centered around their faces and the entire image as the signature, please
*Effects:* I trust you'll make it look good  but not too much effects, though, as I already like the red theme the image has going on.

Will rep and cred, offc


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> Request type: Set
> Worker: Snow princess
> Size: Ava: 150x150 / Sigi: 450x245
> Stock: Ava:  / Sigi:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. <3  I will rep after spread.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 31, 2012)

*Worker:* Kyon 
*Request:* avatar(s) 
*Stock:* , 
*Time(s):* 
Link one: 0:30 - 0:34 */* 0:40 - 0:43 
Link two: 0:56 - 0:59 
*Border:*  for each. 


Please and thank you !


----------



## Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

kyochi said:


> *Worker:* Kyon
> *Request:* avatar(s)
> *Stock:* ,
> *Time(s):*
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Feb 1, 2012)

they're fab  


thank you Tim <3


----------



## Tim (Feb 3, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: Kyon
> Stock:
> Text 1: The White Void
> ...


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> Request type: set
> borders: black and white
> stock;
> Worker: anyone whos available.



Hey Snow Princess can you do this?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 3, 2012)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 3, 2012)

pek
Spectacular work on the set. pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Request for set from Kyon.

Avatar
Stock- 
Border- Black and white
No effects

Signature 
Stock- 
Border- Black and white

No effects 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome
i gotta spread rep though


----------



## Tim (Feb 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set from Kyon.
> 
> Avatar
> Stock-
> ...


----------



## Big Head (Feb 8, 2012)

*Worker:* Snow Princess

*Request:* set
*Stock:*


*Ava:* junior size, 1. Red & white solid borders
*Sig:* 1. Red & white solid borders
*Effects:* work your magic with some cool effects, keep the words Tom Cleveley, 23 and the manchester united logo on the set, Color the border of the words with a reddish effect, take out the words MANUTD.COM.
*Text:* no additional text.

thx in advance.

*Edit:* Oh I forgot if its not too much trouble could you please make the corners curve and square like my Avatar. If it's too much trouble forget about it.


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2012)

Set request
stock 
borders: black and white


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 8, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: The blood of Takeda pumps through my heart!
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 11, 2012)

Request for *Kyon* 

*Request:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Time:* 0:24 - 0:27 
*Border:* 


Please and thank you. >.>


----------



## Summers (Feb 11, 2012)

summers said:


> you choose everything else. if you can think up some cool text to put then go for it!
> First time requesting here.



Seems like the image aint working, so instead and I dont remember what it was.

Request-set

-bottom panel

Please and thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2012)

Request: Set
worker: Snow Princess? Since Kyon did the last one~
Stock: 

[sp=sig][/sp]
trans the sig, any type of effects c:
thanks!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Request for Snow Princess, please.  :33

Senior set with the trans you already did for me.  I'll leave the details up to you - whatever you think will look best.  Thank you!


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2012)

kyochi said:


> Request for *Kyon*
> 
> *Request:* avatar
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevermind my request.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 14, 2012)

omg when did these requests pile up -__- I'll start with Yachiru and Big Head.


Edit:



Yachiru said:


> *Request type:* Set
> -> Avatar:  (150x150)
> -> Sig:
> *Text*
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Head said:


> *Worker:* Snow Princess
> 
> *Request:* set
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set request:
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## Big Head (Feb 15, 2012)

These are so spectacular wow pek +++++ reps


----------



## Shagia Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

*My 1st time to request a set in your shop*

Make me an ava out of this . Two sizes 125x125 &150x150.

and

Remove the background and replace it with any cool background that matches it. Size 450 by 500


Will rep. Tnx.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2012)

Can i get these resized to 150x200 please?


thanks yo!


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2012)

much appreciated


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> Request: Set
> worker: Snow Princess? Since Kyon did the last one~
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooo, so prettyfuls! Thanks so much pek
[though i wanted the signature to be transparent hehe]


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2012)

^ here you go:






ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Request for Snow Princess, please.  :33
> 
> Senior set with the trans you already did for me.  I'll leave the details up to you - whatever you think will look best.  Thank you!


if you want rounded or dotted borders let me know~


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 18, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Text: I made you a promise, didn't I? To show you a terror even greater than hell itself!
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Feb 18, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> if you want rounded or dotted borders let me know~



This is just fine - thank you so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm glad you like it SG <3




Spartan1337 said:


> Set request:
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Stock:
> Text: I made you a promise, didn't I? To show you a terror even greater than hell itself!
> ...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 18, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> I'm glad you like it SG <3


That's quicker than I expected. 

I'll rep later. I'm 24'd as of now. Sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2012)

snow 

have fun









on it 

"Your Everything"

dotted with white borders 

150x150 ava


----------



## Empathy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd like to make a request. 


*Type:* Set
*Stock:* , 
*Worker:* Snow Princess, preferably(I wanna give her a try)
*Border:* Semi-rounded
*Size:* A 150x150 and a 150x200 version for the avatars and please leave some room on the signature
*Text:* Put "_Protect Everything_" on the avatar please

Hope I didn't miss anything. Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2012)

150x200 avatar of this crazy girl please

image: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2012)

sugoi sugoi.
thank you~


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Worker: Kyon
Border: Like 
Size: 150x150


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 22, 2012)

Request: Senior Set
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you 

Thank You


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 23, 2012)

Empathy said:


> I'd like to make a request.
> 
> 
> *Type:* Set
> ...


if i forgot anything let me know.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2012)

edit sorry for my stupidity snow


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 23, 2012)

it's okay Kagura ;3




EpicBroFist said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 23, 2012)

Wanna delete my request.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 23, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> if i forgot anything let me know.



!!! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Set request*
> *Worker:* Kyon
> *Image:*
> 
> ...



I want to cancel my request.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 25, 2012)

Requesting a set from Snow Princess.


Size: 150x150 avatar of Serah (girl facing forward with the white dress)
Effects: up to you
Text: Reaching for the glowing star
Wish me luck till the day I die

thanks. :3


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 25, 2012)

(First off am not great at requesting, I usually like to see what the person making it is capable of.  Also this is my first request on one of my fav Celebs. I will give credit/Rep to whoever makes them well made.)

Request type: Set
Color Scheme: Prefer black or any other darker colors. 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 












Size: Senior(avi) Sig- 400 x 200 (Around there)
Banner: No bigger than 400x250(Whatever fits best.)
Border: Dotted
Extra: I like to see Pretty lights, like neon stream.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 25, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It looks great, Thanks :33


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2012)

Requesting a set please, from anyone that can do it.

*Avatar:*  Just her face please

*Signature:*  Nice border please? And maybe rounded corners.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Shagia Frost (Feb 25, 2012)

Shagia Frost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just updating my request last time. I hope someone will do it.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 26, 2012)

the ava image is not showing. :/


working on Kagura and Tifa.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is for my ava. 1 junior and 1 senior size.



My last post request .


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2012)

^ here:


*Spoiler*: __ 




;

;


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2012)

Kagura said:


> snow
> 
> have fun
> 
> ...


;;;


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2012)

i wanted a sig as well......but thanks very much 

will wear soon


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2012)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Requesting a set from Snow Princess.
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150 avatar of Serah (girl facing forward with the white dress)
> ...


;;


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 28, 2012)

thank you :3


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 29, 2012)

is it possible to request again?
Can I just have a few avatars pls?






150x150 and dotted. Doesn't matter who~


----------



## Tim (Feb 29, 2012)

^ I'll do this.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey M, can I get a Kakuzu set please? Senior size please.

for the avatar,  for the sig. 

Details don't matter, just do what you think looks best. Just please put my name, Immortal, in it somewhere.

Edit: Actually going back a couple pages, it doesn't seem like M is around >.< Pretty much anyone can do this haha, for what it's worth I really like the sig I have currently... so I guess that gives a basic idea of the style I like, but I like to leave a lot of the design stuff up to you guys. Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2012)

request for whomever :33

senior avatar and big avatar

dotted border, and one w/o

go crazy, thank you :33


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2012)

Request. > Snow P.

Senior sized ava, no border.
Make a square that covers his head down to his pectorals for the avatar.

Make the sig as big as possible without going over. Make sure it covers him good vertically, and is in this sort of shape -> []
Include a slight fade to trasparency on the edges of the sig.


----------



## Tomotsu (Mar 1, 2012)

*Set:*
_Avatar_
Image: 
Size: 150x200 (yes I know I can't use it), also please crop it as necessary I just want to boy in the picture
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

_Signature_
Image: (pre-cropped already) 
Size: Any Size
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you~


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 2, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> ^ I'll do this.


what about the other requests? I'm lost without the list >_<


----------



## Tim (Mar 2, 2012)

Same. I'll look back a few pages and try to re-organize everything later today. :I


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 2, 2012)

it's okay, I think I got them all..


*U P  *  N E X T*

*
- summers [Snow]
- Gilgamesh [Kyon] 
- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Milkshake [Kyon] 
- Immortal [~M~]
- Starr [anyone]
- St. Burke [Snow]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
*


----------



## Burke (Mar 2, 2012)

I change my request to be done by Snow


----------



## Immortal (Mar 3, 2012)

Is M around or should I change my request to someone else? lmao


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 3, 2012)

Set reqeust:
*Worker: Snow Princess*
Stock: 
Text 1: The Golden Fanged Lion
Text 2(below text 1): Leo Aiolia
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm working on summers, St. Burke and Spartan.:WOW



Immortal said:


> Is M around or should I change my request to someone else? lmao


he comes here sometimes. if your set isn't done in a week ask someone else. unless you want to change worker now.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2012)

summers said:


> Seems like the image aint working, so instead and I dont remember what it was.
> 
> Request-set
> 
> ...


;

;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Request. > Snow P.
> 
> Senior sized ava, no border.
> Make a square that covers his head down to his pectorals for the avatar.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



;;
;;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 4, 2012)

*U P  *  N E X T*

*
- Gilgamesh [Kyon] 
- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Milkshake [Kyon] 
- Immortal [~M~]
- Starr [Snow]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Spartan1337 [Snow]
*


----------



## Morphine (Mar 4, 2012)

Snow, can you wip me up a few random avatars? Nothing specific, just 150x150


----------



## Tim (Mar 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Worker: Kyon
> Border: Like
> Size: 150x150





*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Milkshake [Kyon] 
- Immortal [~M~]
- Starr [Snow]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Spartan1337 [Snow]
*


----------



## Tim (Mar 4, 2012)

Milkshake said:


> is it possible to request again?
> Can I just have a few avatars pls?
> 
> 
> ...





*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Immortal [~M~]
- Starr [Snow]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Spartan1337 [Snow]
*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 4, 2012)

WOOT WOOT YAAAAAY ilu Kyon :33
[gotta spread rep first tho]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 4, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Hey M, can I get a Kakuzu set please? Senior size please.
> 
> for the avatar,  for the sig.
> 
> ...



Anyone can take this request. Thank you!


----------



## Summers (Mar 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ;
> 
> ;



Thanks, pleasant surprise since I forgot.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 4, 2012)

Request - Set.
Worker - Doesn't matter.
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - You choose.
Effects -Nothing too colorful.
Text - Put "THE WORLD EATER RE-EMERGES!" in a suitably epic/ancient looking font.  was the closest I found to what I wanted from a quick search. Or .
Additional info - None.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Starr said:


> request for whomever :33
> 
> senior avatar and big avatar
> 
> ...


;



Spartan1337 said:


> Set reqeust:
> *Worker: Snow Princess*
> Stock:
> Text 1: The Golden Fanged Lion
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Morphine said:


> Snow, can you wip me up a few random avatars? Nothing specific, just 150x150


;;;;;;;;


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 6, 2012)

Snow Princess, you never disappoint. 

Edit: lol just noticed my mistake, sorry.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 6, 2012)

lol _you mean I never disappoint._


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 7, 2012)

Set please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2012)

*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Immortal [Snow]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- HighLevelPlayer [Snow]
- Xelloss [anyone]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal_ 











*Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_ 




;





without border


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _HighLevelPlayer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent. Thanks for all the options as well.


----------



## valerian (Mar 8, 2012)

Request: avatar
Worker: Snow Princess or Kyon
Border: 
Effects: nothing over the top


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 9, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text:Go down with darkness
Now you can feel it
Out of control
So fly into a rage
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 9, 2012)

Request - Set - For the avy could you make it a gif with each character's face and a nice transition effect? If not, an avy for each character would be fine.
Worker - Snow Princess
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Whatever looks good

Take your time :byakuya


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2012)

*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Xelloss [anyone]
- valerian [Snow] or [Kyon]
- Spartan1337 [Snow] 
- Delicious [Snow]
*


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Signature




Avatar 


Could you use dark sinister colors? Normal senior signature size please.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Delicious_ 




; 







*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 11, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Set please.



*Spoiler*: __ 




;












*U P  *  N E X T*

*- Ino Yamanaka [anyone]
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- valerian [Snow] or [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [Kyon]
*


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry,Kyon  you can do this.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 11, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Delicious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet thank you 

if you can could you pls add a border like so?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2012)

^ here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Ino Yamanaka said:


> (First off am not great at requesting, I usually like to see what the person making it is capable of.  Also this is my first request on one of my fav Celebs. I will give credit/Rep to whoever makes them well made.)
> 
> Request type: Set
> Color Scheme: Prefer black or any other darker colors.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Delicious (Mar 12, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ here you go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome Thank You!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 12, 2012)

Request - Set.
Worker - Snow Princess.
Stock: 
Size - Senior.
Border - You choose.
Effects - Could you make a shine effect happen on his shades, everything else is up to you as you see fit.
Extra- Also if possible, for a different effect on the shades rather than the shine effect could you do something like this.....


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 13, 2012)

Request - Set.
Worker - Snow Princess.
Stock: 
Size - Senior.
Border - Whatever looks best
Effects: Preferably something dark

Please include the full image in the sig, if possible.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 13, 2012)

Requesting Sig:

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects: Dark/Scary/Snake 

Border: Yes please



Thank you!


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 13, 2012)

Requesting set:

Avy: from the bigger image and with tiny solid borders
Sig: from the lil'image
Effects: up to you
Worker :  Snow

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 14, 2012)

Requesting a set for Snow Princess. 


effects: something good for the stock, like this: 
text: Gale Hawthrone
Size: 150x150 avatar


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 14, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* Snow Princess 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Whatever you think looks best. 
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text:* Can I have one sig say "Kiss the Girl" and another without the text, please?  
*Add. Info:* Can I have two avatars. One for Ariel (girl) and one for Eric (guy), if it's not too much trouble? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 14, 2012)

Set request:
Worker: Snow Princess
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: I want you to beg for forgiveness.
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 15, 2012)

Request Type: Sig
Worker: Snow Princess 
Stock:    
heres a simpler version    which ever one works best for you
Size: at least 15 percent smaller
Border: white and black dotted & rounded corner upper right 
Effects: hmm reddish i guess but Whatever you need to make it good or fits the theme of the character
Notes:make sure its baddass and a bit dark...giving attention/detail to the scythe, chain, and eyes.  off course take out the text     THANKS!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2012)

*My post is #2012*  



*U P  *  N E X T*

*
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- valerian [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [Kyon]
- EpicBroFist [Snow]
- Santoryu [Snow]
- Hiruzen Sarutobi [anyone]
- •Rinoa• [Snow]
- Tifa Lockhart [Snow] 
- Fighting Kitsune [Snow] 
- Spartan1337 [Snow] 
- 8Bit Dreamz [Snow] 
*


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 15, 2012)

I started working on EpicBroFist, Santoryu and Rinoa right now. I'll post them later today.


----------



## Brox (Mar 15, 2012)

avatar:

signature:


worker can be anyone
senior size
white dotted border
regarding effects, whatever fits


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I just get a transparency for an avatar? Thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2012)

Request - Avatar
Worker - Kyon
Stock: 
Size - Senior.
Border - Thin black
Effects: Whatever works best


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 15, 2012)

Is there any other worker other than you SP?


If not, then can you do my set for me? Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 16, 2012)

I apologize but I'm gonna replace my request if it isn't too late...
Set request:
Stock: 
Worker: Snow Princess
Text: Your fear will be gone in a flash. 
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 16, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_



Its awesome and hilarious, Thanks Snow Princess.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 












*Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_ 











*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 




;


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Tyvm.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tifa Lockhart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah its perfect. :33 Thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 17, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _?Rinoa?_


Thank you Snow.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 17, 2012)

Will you do mine SP?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2012)

^ sure 



*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- valerian [Kyon]
- ThePseudo [Kyon]
- Hiruzen Sarutobi [Snow] 
- Spartan1337 [Snow] 
- 8Bit Dreamz [Snow] 
- b?ckdich [anyone] 
- Ventus [anyone] 
- Gilgamesh [Kyon]
*


----------



## Tim (Mar 17, 2012)

valerian said:


> Request: avatar
> Worker: Snow Princess or Kyon
> Border:
> Effects: nothing over the top


----------



## Tim (Mar 17, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2012)

kyon 

set



have fun 

dotted white borders small sig horizontal 

ava gif on the cat to blond to tan girl 

on sig " A gift from above...even if its furry and able to scratch"


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2012)

A request for anyone.

Senior sized set.



Dotted border.

Effects of your choosing.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen Sarutobi_ 




;;








*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Nicodemus [anyone]
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Spartan1337 [Snow] 
- 8Bit Dreamz [Snow] 
- b?ckdich [anyone] 
- Ventus [anyone] 
- Gilgamesh [Kyon]
- Sayaka [Kyon]
- Basilikos [anyone] 
*


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Worker:* Snow Princess
*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Make it pretty 
*Stock:*


----------



## wes (Mar 18, 2012)

Request - Set.
Worker - Anyone
Stock: 
Size - senior
Border - rounded
Text -  Ola Toivonen
Effects - dont make things extremely bright i like flashy but not so bright it hurts the eyes


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 18, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I absolutely love what you've done. Excellent job.    

*Edit:* The Ariel avatar is gone.  

+reps. :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 19, 2012)

I need something beautiful done here.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I know, it's kind of LQ. But do whatever you need to make it pretty.

Size, border, coloring, etc all yours. But I want the text: "Yesung, I love you" somewhere in there.

Rep&cred given.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello 

Request: set
Size: senior
Worker: Snow
Stock: 

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 21, 2012)

Fighting Kitsune said:


> I absolutely love what you've done. Excellent job.
> 
> *Edit:* The Ariel avatar is gone.
> 
> +reps. :33


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 22, 2012)

Could you make a senior-sized set from this? 

No text, and I don't mind who works on it. Rounded corners as well.


----------



## Naked (Mar 22, 2012)

*Request:* Avatar
*Worker:* Whoever
*Border:* None
*Size:* 150x150
*Stock:* []

Everything else is up to you.​


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 




;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _8Bit Dreamz_ 




;;


----------



## Anarch (Mar 24, 2012)

Just an avatar please , Senior size ( 150x150 )



Worker : who ever 

Thanks !


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, thank you so much.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Just an avatar please , Senior size ( 150x150 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll start with the old requests *Nicodemus*, *Tomotsu* and *b?ckdich*. they've been waiting long enough and the list is getting out of hand.     


*U P  *  N E X T*
*
- Nicodemus  [anyone]
- Tomotsu  [anyone]
- b?ckdich  [anyone] 
- Ventus  [anyone] 
- Gilgamesh [Kyon]
- Sayaka  [Kyon]
- Basilikos  [anyone]
- Ino Yamanaka  [Snow] 
- wes [anyone]
- Porcelain  [anyone]
- Reiki  [Snow] 
- HighLevelPlayer  [anyone] 
- Naked  [anyone] 
*


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ;



Thanks , they're great  I'll use 'em soon


----------



## Tim (Mar 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request - Avatar
> Worker - Kyon
> Stock:
> Size - Senior.
> ...


----------



## Tim (Mar 27, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> kyon
> 
> set
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2012)

a bit on the bright side but i love it timmy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2012)

Just a sig please.


Stock: [] 
Worker: Whoever is available.
Effects: Something similar to my avatar? Whatever you think works best.


Thank you.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

